#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Hoorn ontwerpen

## mbottens

Ik heb een paar vragen over het ontwerpen van een hoorn.

1. Moet de hoorn om goed als hoorn te functioneren voor een bepaalde frequentie minsten die golflengte lang zijn. Dus voor 50 Hz een lengte van 340/50= 6,8 meter?

2. Wanneer er een constant gedeelte in een hoorn aanwezig is (de horizontale en verticale afstand blijft gelijk), wordt dit gedeelte dan wel bij de hoornlengte gerekend?

3. Is het zo dat de inhoud van de hoornmond moet toenemen of is het zo dat als je bijvoorbeeld de breedte iets verkleind en de hoogte meer laat toenemen dan dat je de breedte verkleind, dus de inhoud vergroot, dat het dan nog goed als hoorn werkt?

4. Wanneer je een compressie wil toepassen is het dan aan te bevelen om dit over een langere afstand te doen, of over een korte afstand? Je moet dit zien als een omgekeerde hoorn die je voor de speaker plaatst, en de vraag is dan als je dit over een kleine of over een grote afstand moet doen?

5. In de documenten die ik lees over het ontwerpen van hoornluidsprekers, lees ik steeds over parabolische en exponentiele hoorn speakers. Maar als je een kast bouwt zoals op onderstaande link dan is dat toch geen een van beide, waar is dit dan op berust?

http://www.funktion-one.com/res9.htm

6. Wat is de functie van een hoorn wanneer deze eigenlijk te kort is zoals bij veel bas hoorn speakers?

7. Waarom gaan bijvoorbeeld 4 bandpass hoornen wel zich steeds meer als een hoorn gedragen? terwijl een dat niet doet.

7. Bij alle bovenstaande vragen, wil ik de volgende vraag stellen: Hoe ver is het antwoord afhankelijk van de gebruikte frequentie dus is het antwoord verschillend voor de bas midden en hoge tonen.

----------


## michiel

1. Een bekend vuistregeletje is 1/4 golf lengte als maximale bodem aanhouden.  
Ik denk dat de hoorn op een gegeven moment als resonerende buis gaat werken, en zo een stukje lager kan komen dan hij eigenlijk zou moeten komen.
Ook door een groter membraam te gebruiken kan de hoorn iets ingekort worden. Ik zie dit altijd op de volgende manier: Het membraam moet aan de hals passen (kan een compressie aanwezig zijn). Neem je nu een grotere driver, dan kun je deze richting de mond verschuiven tot deze weer mooi op de nieuwe hals aansluit zonder dat de compressie ratio groter wordt.
Ik denk dat

2. Dat zal wel moeten. Het geluid is niet in staat een stukje te skippen. Een afwijking van het verloop geeft wel een verstoring van de werking.

3. Als basis kun je een ronde hoorn nemen. Je ziet dat het oppervlakte vergroot volgens een patroon dat door de curve wordt vast gelegt. Als je de hoorn nu vierkant maakt en dan de vergroting in de breedte of de hoogte doet maakt niet uit. Zolang het oppervlakte maar vergroot volgens het in de curve vast gelegde patroon

4. Je wilt dus een omgekeerde hoorn gebruiken (hals &gt; mond). Dat zou niet echt lekker gaan. 
Bij TL's zie je dit vaak maar ik ga er van uit dat je het over front loaded hoorns hebt. En dan is het geen goed plan!
De compresie vind plaats tussen de hals en het membraam is het membraam 400 cm^2 en de hals 200 cm^2, dan heb je een compresie factor van 2. Wat er tussen zit reken je als volume bij de voorkamer van de hoorn, en niet als lengte bij de hoorn.

5. Parabolisch en exponentieel zijn bepaalde curves. Daarnaast heb je nog konisch, tracttrix, hyperbolisch, oktalhyperbolisch. 
De F1 res 9 ziet er uit als een konische hoorn. 
De curve bepaald de maat waarin het oppervlakte wordt vegroot over de lengte.

6. Zie een stukje hier boven. 

7. Ik weet dit niet exact, maar ik kan een poging wagen. Zet je 1 hoorn in een ruimte, dan moet deze het hele gebied voor zijn rekening nemen. Zet je er nu een tweede naast, dan neemt iedere hoorn de helft. enz..
Zet je meer hoorns bij elkaar, dan ziet elke driver een langere hoorn. Dus het totaal plaatje verandert.

8. Midden en hoge tonnen zijn een ander verhaal dan lage tonen. Bij hoge tonen moet je rekening houden met reflectie's en direct afgestraalde energie. Bij bass hoorns is dit veel minder belangrijk, of haast niet van toepassing (afhankelijk van het formaat van de hoorn).

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:5. Parabolisch en exponentieel zijn bepaalde curves. Daarnaast heb je nog konisch, tracttrix, hyperbolisch, oktalhyperbolisch. 
> De F1 res 9 ziet er uit als een konische hoorn. 
> De curve bepaald de maat waarin het oppervlakte wordt vegroot over de lengte



Is één van deze hoornvormen superieur aan de andere, of is het verschil enkel een keuze tussen rendement en diepgang?

Een vloeiend opgerold slakkenhuis (geen hoeken) neemt relatief de minste ruimte in beslag en is door de buiging van de panelen toch relatief erg sterk. Heeft het elimineren van het gebruik van hoeken nog andere (hoorbare) voordelen? 

Mvg Johan

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:1. Ook door een groter membraam te gebruiken kan de hoorn iets ingekort worden. Ik zie dit altijd op de volgende manier: Het membraam moet aan de hals passen (kan een compressie aanwezig zijn). Neem je nu een grotere driver, dan kun je deze richting de mond verschuiven tot deze weer mooi op de nieuwe hals aansluit zonder dat de compressie ratio groter wordt.
> Ik denk dat



Ik begrijp je niet helemaal, bedoel je figuurlijk verschuiven of echt verschuiven en wat bedoel je met compressie ratio, dat ken ik alleen van compressors in mijn studio.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:3. Als basis kun je een ronde hoorn nemen. Je ziet dat het oppervlakte vergroot volgens een patroon dat door de curve wordt vast gelegt. Als je de hoorn nu vierkant maakt en dan de vergroting in de breedte of de hoogte doet maakt niet uit. Zolang het oppervlakte maar vergroot volgens het in de curve vast gelegde patroon



Ga je dan eerst in een ronde hoorn je verloop weergeven en dan een paar eikpunten nemen waar je de oppervlakte bepaald wat je dan gebruikt voor de oppervlakte voor die plek in je hoorn? En maakt het dan niet zo veel uit dat het verloop tussen die eikpunten anders loopt dan bij het ronde model? En als dit klopt is het dan zo dat je hoorn beter gaat werken naarmate je meer eikpunten neemt?

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:4. Je wilt dus een omgekeerde hoorn gebruiken (hals &gt; mond).



Nee ik had het puur over de compressie voor de hals, daar kun je bijvoorbeeld direct voor de driver een te kleine opening maken bijvoorbeeld de helft van het driver oppervlak, dus dan is de ruimte van de kamer achter de hals minimaal. Maar je zou ook een verloop kunnen maken van de driver naar de hals waar compressie op treed. En de vraag is nu wat hier aan te raden is. Een verloop of direct plaatsen tegen de hout wand?

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:3. Als basis kun je een ronde hoorn nemen. Je ziet dat het oppervlakte vergroot volgens een patroon dat door de curve wordt vast gelegt. Als je de hoorn nu vierkant maakt en dan de vergroting in de breedte of de hoogte doet maakt niet uit. Zolang het oppervlakte maar vergroot volgens het in de curve vast gelegde patroon
> ...



Die ronde hoorn had ik er alleen bij gehaald omdat je dan een goed beeld krijgt van de situatie. 
Als je bij simulatie programma's kijk zie je dat een lijst kunt opvragen waar de lengte van de hoorn opstaat met het bij horende oppervlakte. Je kan dan zelf uitzoeken met welke vorm je wilt werken. 
De vorm heeft invloed op de hogere tonen. Laat je de horizontale wanden evenwijdig lopen dan zal de vertikale spreiding erg klein zijn, en de horizontale spreiding juist groot. 

Ik weet niet precies welke kant jij op wilt met de eik punten. Ik denk dat je het volgende bedoeld.
Stel je hebt een exponentiele hoorn. Neem je nu het minimum van twee puten (1 bij de hals, 1 bij de mond) en je verbindt deze dan krijg je een heel ander verloop dan de bedoeling is. Namelijk een konisch verloop.
Zet je in het midden nog een punt, dan kom je al meer in de buurt van de exponentieel verloop.
Je kunt zo ver doorgaan totdat je een vloeiende lijn benadert. En dat zal het minste verstoring op leveren. 





> citaat:Is één van deze hoornvormen superieur aan de andere? Of hebben ze zo allemaal hun eigen voor-en nadelen?



Ik heb niet echt een bepaalde voorkeur, ik heb dan ook niet echt veel verschillende curves gehoord.
Het begon allemaal met de exponentiele curve. Ik vermoed omdat deze wiskundig gezien het meest optimaal zal zijn (voordat ze over horns nadachten was het allemaal konisch). Maar toen kwam er iemand die bedacht dat de eponentiele curve in de praktijk niet helemaal goed was. De eponentiele curve zou ervan uit gaan dat het golffront vlak is, maar dat is niet zo.
En ik geloof dat daaruit de tracttrix is geboren. De tractrix wordt voornamelijk voor mid hoorns gebruikt. Ik heb zelf een 200 Hz tracttrix hoorn gebouwt, en deze klinkt heel erg goed (komt mede door de hoge kwaliteit driver die ik gebruik). 
Ik denk dat de exacte curve afhankelijk is van de overige hoorn paramters in combinaite met de driver paramters. Het totaal plaatje wordt opgebouwt uit de sammenhang van alle factoren. Deze moeten allen op elkaar afgestemt zijn om een optimaal resultaat te bereiken. Dus je kunt niet 1 vorm als beste vorm aan wijzen.






> citaat:Ik begrijp je niet helemaal, bedoel je figuurlijk verschuiven of echt verschuiven en wat bedoel je met compressie ratio, dat ken ik alleen van compressors in mijn studio.



Als je membraam groter is dan de hals krijg je compressie. De verhouding tussen membraam oppervlakte en hals oppervlakte geeft de compressie ratio.  

Zie hier ook: http://www.diy-systems.com/en-us/pg_18.html Een moo

----------


## mbottens

Dat is weer een goeie site. Ik lees het allemaal snel door en het weekend ga ik me er eens echt in verdiepen (wat baal ik dat ik AJ horn niet heb)

Maar nog 1 vraag voor ik stop, wat van type hoorn is dit en waar zie je dat aan:

http://www.speakerstore.nl/show_construction.asp?Id=9

----------


## michiel

Dat is een konische hoorn. Dat zie aan de rechte hoorn wanden tussen hals en mond. Dus geen exponentiele toename van het oppervlakte.

----------


## mbottens

Is het gebruik van een conische hoorn een goede keus, want ik zie dit in veel projecten en concepten terugkomen? En blijft het bij iedere stralingshoek een conische hoorn? Ik bedoel hiermee dat je twee hoornen hebt die even diep zijn en dezelfde hals opening hebben maar een verschillende hoornmond hebben in vergelijking met elkaar?

Alvast bedankt voor al je reacties op mijn hoorn vragen, ik schiet nu echt op.

----------


## dokter dB

@mbott. :
ik heb even heel vlug naar die artikels en dat patent gekeken, was het idd ff vergeten en had daarna ff weinig tijd... maar zo op het eerste gezicht ziet het er voor een toursyssteem niet echt intelligent uit... neemt heel veel ruimte in, en is eigenlijk en sublaaghoorn.... niet echt interessant verder volgens mij.

over bovenstaand: wat michiel zegt over bandbreedte (hogere frequenties break-up, ofwel hogere modi) is waar. 
Een laag/mid hoorn bijvoorbeeld kan qua constructie vrij ruim worden genomen, hij werkt ook meestal maar in 2 oktaven. Je kan voor verschillende typen kiezen, zolang ze maar meer verloop hebben dan konisch. 
Je hebt ook weinig keus wil je een handelbare kast houden. 
Bij sub hoorns is voornamelijk lengte van groot belang.

Een hoorn zonder hoeken is het beste ("hoeken" dwz half slakkehuis oid). Geluid in een bocht geleiden is heel complex te benaderen/simuleren en geeft weldegelijk veel verliezen. Maar vanwege handelbaarheid word het toch gedaan. 
Voor laag is ronde hoeken beter, maar voor hoog zijn de meningen verdeeld: reflectiehoeken (45 graden oid) werken dan ook....
Verder is de stijfheid van de hoornpanelen van enorm belang voor het rendement, meer dan bij BR.
Een hoorn met hoge bandbreedte (Hooghoorn) is CD (constant directivity) ofwel exponentieel. 

Heb net dat tractrix v1.4 excelsheet gedownload.... ziet er wel handig en uitgebreid uit...

----------


## michiel

Er wordt vaak voor konische hoorns gekozen vanwege de relatief gemakkelijke constructie. En het werkt vrij goed.

De spreiding (als je die bedoelt met stralings hoek)is frekwentie afhankelijk. Bij subs word vaak een bolvormige afstraling verkrijgen. hoe hoger je komt, hoe smaller de bundel. 
De meeste controle over de afstrling heb je in het lage midden gebied. Bij hoge frekwentie's bundellen conus weergevers al uit zich zelf. 





> citaat:zolang ze maar meer verloop hebben dan konisch.



Een konische hoorn kan goed gebruikt worden hoor. als je er maar rekening mee houdt bij het ontwerpen. voor compacte bandpass hoorns die laag moeten komen (dus een lange hoorn) is het geen bezwaar of je nu een konisch verloop neemt of een exponentieel. Hier gaat het vaal om de massa in de hoorn,en die is bij een konische hoorn vergleken met een eponentiele met gelijke hals en mond groter.

----------


## dokter dB

ja dat is waar, vanwege de dus kleine bandbreedte, maar toch voor laag zie je het meestal iets richting exponentieel gaan, in een paar sprongen oid..
check dit: 
http://www.decware.com/whorn.htm
Deze lijkt weer erg veel op konisch... Als je nog 2 BR poorten erbij maakt aan de voorkant (dan word het dual tuned bandpass 8th order) werk het volgens mij nog beter....

----------


## dokter dB

http://www.speakerstore.nl/show_construction.asp?Id=3

deze is weer richting exponentieel...
waarom doet niemand BR-poorten in de gesloten ruimte? word het dan te groot? De poort word zeker vrij lang met zo'n klein volume... 

Als het volume van de gesloten kamer groter word gemaakt dan is het gebied boven f3_hoorn weer zachter.... dat zal de reden wel zijn dan....

----------


## frederik_

bron: http://joelist.free.fr/Dinsdale-on-horns/
Deze pdf's zijn erg interessant!  :Big Grin: 
Hierbij weer wat info:

*Optimale ophanging luidspreker motor:*
De hoorn moet een constante weerstand hebben in het frequentiegebied die de hoorn weer moet geven. Van alle vormen is hier de hyperbolische de betere.

*Vervorming bij hals hoorn door air overload.*
Wanneer een geluidsgolf wordt voorgeplant door de lucht onstaan er een serie harmonischen (vervorming). 
Deze vervorming onstaat doordat het resultaat van een gelijke toe en afname van de druk niet gelijk aan 0 is. De volume verandering bij een druk toename is kleiner dan bij een afname.
Voor een minimale ververvorming moet de hoorn zo snel mogelijk afbuigen, zodat de druk snel afneemt in de hoorn. 
Parabolische en konische hoorns veroorzaken de minste vervorming door air overload.

*Verschil Hyperbool en Exponentieel (bij gelijke hals,hoornmond en hoornlengte):*
De hyperbool zorgt voor een betere lading (10% van frequentiuegebied)van de luidspreker motor, dan de exponentiele vorm. 
Door de grotere air overload in throat bij hyperbool is de exponentiele vorm een goed alternatief.

----------


## michiel

Dokter dB, je laat twee bandpass horns zien. Waarvan de eerste iets meer bandpass is dan de tweede.  :Big Grin: 

Het hoorn verloop bij dergelijke kasten heeft invloed in het gebied 100-250 Hz. 
De decware is een echte sub, en zal dus niet zo hoog komen. Het maakt dus weinig uit welke verloop er word toegepast bij dit type kasten.

----------


## dokter dB

hmm bestaat er meer of minder bandpass? kilootje meer of minder  :Wink: ...
maar dat van die decware subhoorn is duidelijk... lijkt me idd logisch.
Alleen die andere hoorn: dat is nou juist een type hoorn die ook tot hoger ingezet word, dus dat verloop is wel degelijk belangrijk.
En ook tijdresponse: welke hoorn galmt minder na? konische hoorn vogens mij meer...is dan denk ik voor lowmid niet meer echt tof...

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> hmm bestaat er meer of minder bandpass? kilootje meer of minder ...



Inderdaad. Zie bijvoorbeeld de 18 sound bph (http://www.eighteensound.com/pdf/applic/BPH118.pdf), daar zie ik maar een HEEL klein beetje hoorn en meer bandpass dan bij de F1 bandpashoorn. Heel logisch eigenlijk. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Het is wel leuk en aardig dat we het hier over de BPH hebben, maar dat is wel een beetje andere koek dan de front loaded hoorn...

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door michiel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> ...



ja je zou bijna zeggen wat maakt het nog uit... d'r is gewoon een flare aan de poort gemaakt... denk overigens wel dit dit kastje erg goed werkt. 






> citaat:_Geplaatst door michiel_
> 
> 
> Het is wel leuk en aardig dat we het hier over de BPH hebben, maar dat is wel een beetje andere koek dan de front loaded hoorn...



Maar het onderwerp is toch hoorn ontwerpen? dwz waar je allemaal aan moet denken etc. zo ook bij de bph. en het is zeker leuk en aardig :Big Grin:

----------


## mbottens

Ja het onderwerp is hoornontwerpen, en het idee van mij was ook dat hier veel nuttige informatie voor hoornontwerpen naar voren komt. Ik vind het juist interressant dat de bandpassh hoorn hier ook wordt besproken. Hoe simuleer je eigenlijk een bandpass hoorn?

Is het een gesloten achterkamer met een ruimte voor de hals die verkleind met daarna de hals die over eigelijk een korte afstand naar de hoornmond loopt, waarbij je bij alles er niet aan denkt dat het een bandpass is? 

Of moet je anders simuleren omdat het een bandpass is?

Mijn gevoel zegt me dat je een frontloaded hoorn met compressiekamer kunt simuleren, omdat de compressiekamer best groot is krijg je het effect dat de ruimte als laagdoorlaat filter gaat werken. 

Iemand hier andere of gelijke ideeen over.

----------


## mbottens

Even een soort van sub-onderwerp:

Het koppelen van 2 of 4 drivers aan 1 hoorn dmv bijvoorbeeld een compressiekamer.

Ik heb op de volgende link een schets gezet van verschillende manieren van koppelen van speakers aan 1 hoorn om zo meer drivers in 1 kast te plaatsen (ruimte besparend) Mijn vragen zijn nu als volgt:

Welke van de manieren, ontwerp b, c of d is aan te raden om 2 speakers aan een hoorn te koppelen?

Is het een goed idee om 4 speakers aan een hoorn te koppelen zoals beschreven in ontwerp a?

Hoe simuleer je dit soort ontwerpen in bijv. AJ horn of een ander hoorn programma?

Hoe uit zich het koppelen van meerdere drivers in het rendement van de hoorn.

In hoeverre zijn bovenstaande ideeen slim als je kijkt naar de verschillende frequentie gebieden?

----------


## Rademakers

Plan B lijkt mij het beste, oh wacht, er is geen link  :Wink: .

Mvg Johan

----------


## mbottens

Hier de link, sorry ik moest de kar even verzetten op de oprijlaan en toen heb ik het snel afgeraffeld, mijn excuses. Hier dan de link

http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

en nogmaals

http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

zo en nu ben ik benieuwd naar de reacties, Tot morgen ik ga nu even draaien.

----------


## dokter dB

denk plan d? ik weet het ook niet... beter nog om te proberen een iets langere hoorn te maken? dmv een bocht oid....
en die 4 voudige bandpasshorn schets 2 lijkt me wel zeer okee....

----------


## dokter dB

ik zou die bandpass maken maar dan met 2 drivers...
en dat dan dubbel....

----------


## michiel

Om maar even snel een reactie tussendoor te geven (heb dus niet aandachtig alles door gelezen, maar hier en daar wat opgevangen)

De voorkamer van een compressie hoorn werkt ALTIJD als laag doorlaat filter.

Een bph simuleer je exact als een front loaded (compressie) hoorn.

Enkele van die schetsen heb je al eerder laten zien. Voor alle schetsen zeg ik niet doen.
Ik meen dat je 18"ers wilt gebruiken? Dan zijn al die kasten te klein om fatsoenlijk laag te gaan. Daarnaast is het simpel weg je zelf pesten om 4 18"ers in 1 kast te stoppen. Met 2 heb je het al zwaar genoeg!!!!
Het maakt geen donder uit of je 2x2 of 1x4 hebt. Alleen je rug blijft bij 2x2 langer leven.
Nogmaals, vergeet die 4 maal 18" hoorn achtige kast maar. Dat wil je echt niet hebben.

Bij de weg, dit soort dingen zijn perfect te simuleren met horn resp (gratis proggie) of aj (kost centen).

----------


## mbottens

op de link

http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

bedoel ik dat je alleen naar het bovenste project moet kijken, die andere projecten laat ik er gewoon nog even op staan.

En deze ideeen zijn niet om 2 of 4 18" speakers te koppelen maar om 2 of 4, 8" 10" of 12" speakers te koppelen voor het *mid* *gedeelte*.

*Hoe denk je dan over het volgende?*





> citaat:Het koppelen van 2 of 4 drivers aan 1 hoorn dmv bijvoorbeeld een compressiekamer.
> 
> Ik heb op de volgende link een schets gezet van verschillende manieren van koppelen van speakers aan 1 hoorn om zo meer drivers in 1 kast te plaatsen (ruimte besparend) Mijn vragen zijn nu als volgt:
> 
> Welke van de manieren, ontwerp b, c of d is aan te raden om 2 speakers aan een hoorn te koppelen?
> 
> Is het een goed idee om 4 speakers aan een hoorn te koppelen zoals beschreven in ontwerp a?
> 
> Hoe simuleer je dit soort ontwerpen in bijv. AJ horn of een ander hoorn programma?
> ...



Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie reacties en over dat bandpass gedeelte ik dacht ook aan een frontloaded horn met compressiekamer. Maar als je naar een bandpass hoorn kijkt dan heeft de compressie kamer een soort van driehoekige vorm, is dit geen probleem en gaat het puur om de inhoud van die ruimte of maakt de vormgeving ook nog uit, dit is ja niet te simuleren?

Tot horens

----------


## michiel

Sorry, had ik toch maar even de tijd moeten nemen om te lezen.[B)]

Voor mid zou het best wel eens kunnen werken. Maar die voorkamer zorgt denk ik voor grote problemen bij het hf gebied.
Bij het proto type van gsp 2 bleek een mid hoorn met (toch zeer kleine) voorkamer niet bruikbaar te zijn. Daarom in het nieuwe ontwerp een hals die gelijk is aan SD (verschrikkelijk hoog rendement is niet nodig).

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Bij het proto type van gsp 2 bleek een mid hoorn met (toch zeer kleine) voorkamer niet bruikbaar te zijn. Daarom in het nieuwe ontwerp een hals die gelijk is aan SD (verschrikkelijk hoog rendement is niet nodig).



Kan ik hier uit opnemen dat je meer rendement krijgt door een kleinere oppervlakte van je voorkamer dan je speaker?

En hoe simuleer je dit soort systemen waar meerdere speakers op elkaar gericht in een compressieruimte via de zelfde hals naar buiten komen?

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:ik zou die bandpass maken maar dan met 2 drivers...
> en dat dan dubbel.... 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> dokter is back!



Ik heb geen idee wat je hiermee bedoeld maar het klinkt interressant, ik gok dat je het over een subwoofer hebt en dan een bandpass hoorn en dan twee drivers per kast en twee kasten per kant, maar toch begrijp ik je niet.

groeten.

----------


## dokter dB

je begrijpt me wel! :Smile: 
je moet de eigen geest niet onderschatten! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Bij het proto type van gsp 2 bleek een mid hoorn met (toch zeer kleine) voorkamer niet bruikbaar te zijn. Daarom in het nieuwe ontwerp een hals die gelijk is aan SD (verschrikkelijk hoog rendement is niet nodig).
> ...



Hoe je dat simuleert? Gewoon het aantal drivers nemen, inhoud van de voorkamer, en de gegevens van de hoorn... KLAAR.  :Wink:

----------


## mbottens

Ik ben met Hornresp bezig en heb de volgende vragen:

Waar kan ik het rendement van mijn gebruikte driver invoeren?
Waar kan ik de Xmax invoeren?
Waar kan ik de Qts invoeren?
Waar kan ik de Fs invoeren?

Dit zijn toch belangrijke parameters voor het hoornontwerp?

En ik begrijp dat je de oppervlaktes moet invullen voor de verschillende punten. Maar waar vul ik de afstand tussen de twee punten in.

Ik heb voor het testen de bandpass hoorn op volgende link uitgekozen:

http://www.speakerstore.nl/show_construction.asp?Id=3

Hier heb ik voor de achterruimte (achter de speaker) 110 liter genomen (even uitgerekend) en voor de compressiekamer 37,5 liter. voor de hals opening 935 cm^2 voor het knikpunt van de hoorn 1290 cm^2 en voor de opening 3490 cm^2.

Zou iemand met ervaring met hornresp dit willen simuleren? Dan heb ik een voorbeeld van wat de uitkomst zou moeten zijn. En kan ik dus zien of ik de gegevens op de juiste plek heb ingevoerd.

Misschien is het ook leuk om het eens in AJ horn te doen om de verschillen te onderzoeken tussen beide programma´s.

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## mbottens

Op de volgende site vond ik een ontwerp (wel hifi, maar misschien interressant voor dit onderwerp) waarbij 1 speaker aan de voorkant een midhoorn aandrijft en aan de achterkant een bashoorn. Is dit een of ander exotisch ontwerp of wordt dit wel meer gedaan dat je op 1 luidspreker twee hoornen plaatst die ieder een ander gebied voor hun rekening nemen?

http://home.vicnet.net.au/~macinc/alf1.htm#Ref1

Racties?

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Heb net dat tractrix v1.4 excelsheet gedownload.... ziet er wel handig en uitgebreid uit...



Waar heb je dit gevonden Dokter DB

----------


## dokter dB

was ff zoeken maar kheppum:
http://www.volvotreter.de/dl-section.htm

----------


## dokter dB

http://www.volvotreter.de

check zowiezo die site... mooie fotos

----------


## mbottens

Door vele vragen van mij achter elkaar (zal ik niet meer doen) wordt deze vraag misschien over het hoofd gezien en dat zou erg jammer zijn, dus bij deze:





> citaat:Ik ben met Hornresp bezig en heb de volgende vragen:
> 
> Waar kan ik het rendement van mijn gebruikte driver invoeren?
> Waar kan ik de Xmax invoeren?
> Waar kan ik de Qts invoeren?
> Waar kan ik de Fs invoeren?
> 
> Dit zijn toch belangrijke parameters voor het hoornontwerp?
> 
> ...



Ik hoor het wel.

----------


## frederik_

Heeft Hornresp geen Help functie?

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:_Geplaatst door frederik__
> 
> Heeft Hornresp geen Help functie?



Jawel maar deze gegevens kon ik niet terug vinden of met de help niet plaatsen. Dus bij deze, kan iemand mij uitleg hierover geven?

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Ik meen dat je 18"ers wilt gebruiken? Dan zijn al die kasten te klein om fatsoenlijk laag te gaan.



Michiel is het zo dat je bij de oppervlakte van de gebruikte driver of drivers al snel kan zien welk formaat kast je nodig bent?

Mijn vraag is dan vervolgens, dat wanneer je een hoorn pakt en daar een driver aan de hals monteert, je een bepaalde verhouding hals - hoornmond hebt. Wanneer je deze hals oppervlakte even groot laat maar daarachter een compressiekamer ontwerpt waar 2 drivers op passen, dan houd je dezelfde verhouding hals - hoornmond alleen er zal meer compressie en druk ontstaan. 

Wat zie ik nu over het hoofd waardoor dit toch geen goed plan is. Het lijkt mij namelijk gewoon ruimte besparen. En misschien gaat het rendement ook wel omhoog, of kan dat alleen maar wanneer je ook de hoornmond vergroot?

----------


## michiel

Als je bij 1 driver een hoorn hebt met een hals van 500 cm^2. En je wilt het zeflde resultaat met twee drivers, dan wordt die hals 2 maal zo groot.
Ga je nu het aantal drivers verdubbelen, de hals niet veranderen en nog eens aan de voorkamer gaat sleutelen, dan komt er TOTAAL iets anders uit. Daar is geen discussie over mogelijk. Hoe gek je het ook bedenkt. 2 drivers betekent ook 2 hoorns, toevallig kun je van 2 hoorns 1 hoorn maken door de afmetingen van 1 hoorn te verdubbelen. Ook jij kan nix bedenken om daar onder uit te komen. 

Die enkele hoorn werkt namelijk al met een bepaalde compressie, dus een andere compressie betekent een ander gedrag.

Het membraam oppervlakte zegt wel wat natuurlijk, maar lang niet alles!


Bij horn resp moet je gewoon invullen wat ze vragen. De rest van de parameters is niet nodig!
Let er wel op dat je echt een , moet gebruiken tussen de cijfers een . wordt niet als , gezien door horn resp. Dit kan wel eens vreemde resultaten op leveren 5,5 is anders dan 55 en dan 5.5, want 55 = 5.5 bij horn resp.... beetje vaag vind ik.

----------


## mbottens

Ik ben aan het ontwerpen geslagen in Hornresp, laat ik het zo zeggen ik ben het programma mij eigen aan het maken. Dit doe ik aan de hand van de bandpass hoorn van speakerstore en nu heb ik de volgende vragen maar eerst even de gegevens die ik heb gebruikt:

Driver: Qts 0,23 Qms 7,1  Qes 0,24  Bl 27,6 Sd 1134  Vas  268  FS 35
Achterkamer speaker 110 liter
Compressiekamer speaker 37 liter
oppervlakte hals opening 935 cm^2
oppervlakte eerste knikpunt 1265 cm^2
oppervlakte hoornmond 3465 cm^2

Nu komen mijn vragen:

als ik bij CON twee keer klik kan ik L12 invoeren, dit is volgens mij de afstand tussen segment 1 en 2. Hoe meet je deze afstand omdat de hoorn gevouwen is en de openingen niet recht tegenover elkaar zitten? (Ik heb hier 40 cm gegokt). En ziet het programma het verloop ook zoals het is met rechte vlakken? 
Vervolgens kan ik bij EXP na dubbelklikken L23 invoeren, hier weer dezelfde vraag omdat hier de segmenten 2 en 3 ook niet recht voor elkaar zitten? (ik heb hier 35 cm gegokt)

Dan heb ik de gegevens ingevoerd (al dan wel of niet goed maar dat hoor ik wel van jullie) en dan krijg ik bij CIR een waarde groter dan 1 en geeft het programma een CAUTION, je kunt dan nog wel calculeren maar hoe zit dit??

Het bovenste gedeelte is nu ingevoerd en dan komt het onderste. Als ik het goed heb staat VRC voor de kamer achter de speaker, hier heb ik dus 110 liter ingevoerd, maar dan LRC, FR en TAL die begrijp ik niet, wat zou ik hier in moeten voeren?

Dan komen we bij de laatste parameter die ik niet begrijp, VTC is volgens mij voor de compressieruimte tussen de driver en de hals dus de ruimte voor S1, alleen ATC begrijp ik niet, wat moet ik hier invoeren?

Dan een wat algemenere vraag, wat gebeurt er als je multiple drivers gaat doen volgens het programma, want volgens mij bleef de kast net zo groot en worden er twee drivers achter gezet, Maar dat past ja niet? of worden er twee kasten gestackt gesimuleerd? En na calculate krijg ik de melding: "do you want to mask throat chamber resonances"
Wat moet ik hier nou weer mee? Als laatste vraag de grafiek Diafragm displacement, slaat dit op de Xmax?

Ik hoop dat jullie mij kunnen helpen want dan kan ik zelf leuk simuleren, Ik heb een screenshot geplaatst op de volgende link onder project 5 van mijn ingevoerde gegevens en de output. 

http://www.look2me.nl/extreme


Ik ben benieuwd hoeveel ik fout heb gedaan, vast niet weinig :Big Grin:

----------


## michiel

DE lengte is over de middellijn van de hoorn. Zo doe ik het ten minste...

Bij horn resp moet je ff oppassen. IK meen te herinneren dat de achterkamer in liters is, en de voorkamer in cc of iets dergelijks...

Con staat voor een conisch verloop, exp voor exponentieel. Je hebt ook nog hyp voor hyperbolisch en misschien dat trac trix er ook nog in zit.
Als je twee drivers in voert, dan krijg je gewoon 2 drivers. Doet verder geen bal met de hoorn die je wilt simuleren. Je voert 2 DRIVERS in, niet 2 HOORNS. 

do you want to mask throat chamber resonances... Maakt ongeveer nix uit voor de simulatie. Probeer eens het verschil te ontdekken. Dan zie je dat het niet veel uit maakt.

ATC is geloof het nominale oppervlakte van de voorkamer. Speel hier een beetje mee, en kijk bij de schematische tekening wat er gebeurt.

Veel vragen had je zelf kunnen oplossen. Gewoon telkens iets veranderen en dan kijken wat er uit rolt. Dan leer je pas om gaan met de simulatie software, en krijg je een beetje inzicht in welke verandering wat doet.

Verder weet ik het zo gauw even niet.

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Als laatste vraag de grafiek Diafragm displacement, slaat dit op de Xmax?



 Yep.

Mvg Johan

----------


## mbottens

@ Contour

Kun jij michiel aanvullen, want jij werkt toch wel met Hornresp.

@ Michiel

Bedankt voor je snelle reactie

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rademakers_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Als laatste vraag de grafiek Diafragm displacement, slaat dit op de Xmax?
> ...



Ik geloof dat het de slag is bij het in gevoerde vermogen (voltage moet ik zeggen). Deze staat standaart op 2.83.

----------


## mbottens

Nog een paar laatste vragen rond Hornresp, by the way ik begin het al mooi door te krijgen. ik erger me alleen aan het feit dat ik de volgende gegevens niet kan plaatsen en voor de zekerheid maar steeds 0 invoer. Dit lijkt me niet het beste dus bij deze, wat betekenen de volgende dingen:

FR (Rear compression chamber acoustic lining airflow resistivity (rayl/cm)).

TAL (Rear compression chamber acoustic lining thickness (cm)).

ATC (Throat chamber average cross-sectional area normal to horn axis (sq cm).

Alvast bedankt, een ijverige speakerbouw student (ik leer het al een beetje).

----------


## Rademakers

http://groups.msn.com/luidsprekers/r...to&PhotoID=140

Staat ook in de Help-funtie van Horn resp (7.20)

Mvg Johan

----------


## mbottens

@ Rademakers

Diapraghm Displacement snap ik wel, en de dingen die ik nu niet kan plaatsen heb ik echt wel in de gebruiksaanwijzing opgezocht. Alleen ik ken die begrippen niet die gebruikt worden bij de laatste parameters die ik moet invullen. Daarom vraag ik het even. Als iemand het weet zou ik het graag horen.

----------


## Contour

FR en TAL hoef je niet echt in te vullen, gaat over het demingsmateriaal in de kast en de effecten hiervan zijn vooral bij de hogere frequenties van belang.

ATC is het dwarsdoorsnede oppervlak van de voorkamer. Voor deze waarde dient dus minimaal Sd, het membraanoppervlak, te worden gekozen.

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

@ contour





> citaat:ATC is het dwarsdoorsnede oppervlak van de voorkamer. Voor deze waarde dient dus minimaal Sd, het membraanoppervlak, te worden gekozen.
> 
> MVG Contour



Bedankt voor je reactie maar als je zoals bij een bandpass hoorn een toelopende voorkamer hebt, als het ware een trechter dan is die oppervlakte niet gelijk op ieder punt, hoe moet het dan?

En je kunt er toch ook voor kiezen om een kleinere opening dan Sd te maken van de speaker naar de voorkamer (compressiekamer) en dan kan die ruimte toch ook kleiner zijn dan Sd?

Of is het zo dat dit allemaal wel mogelijk is maar dat het programma hier niet mee overweg kan?

----------


## mbottens

Zoals jullie al gemerkt hadden ben ik bezig met een dubbel 18" bandpass hoorn te ontwerpen. Met als uitgangspunt een zo hoog mogelijke output tussen 40 Hz en 120 Hz met een afwijking van maximaal ± 2 dB. Dit alles moet ook nog eens passen in een kast van ongeveer 100cm, bij 120cm bij 60 cm. Ik heb me laten inspireren door het Labhoorn project waar ik de koppeling van de twee drivers uit af heb gekeken, en ik heb gekeken naar de vormen van de bandpass hoorn omdat ik die iets compacts vind hebben. En de rest heb ik er zelf maar bij bedacht. De gebruikte drivers zijn 18Sound 18W1000 speakers.

Het idee is eigelijk simpel: Twee drivers komen samen uit in een compressiekamer (voor de simulatie in Hornresp heb ik gewoon multiple drivers geselecteerd en twee drivers in parallel configuratie gezet), na deze compressiekamer is er een ruimte die van voren gezien horizontaal toeneemt en verticaal afneemt, je zou er dus voor kunnen kiezen om de oppervlakte constant te houden maar je kunt ook kiezen om daar het eerste stukje hoornverloop aan te brengen, Ideeen??. En daarnaar is het gewoon een simpele gevouwen hoorn.

De reden dat ik de hoogte graag op 1 meter wil hebben en de diepte op 1,20 meter, is omdat je de wielen op de achterkant plaatst en wanneer je hem dan op de wielen zet neemt de kast maar 100 cm bij 60 cm = 0,6 m^2 in beslag in je bijv. kar.

Alles is te vinden op:

http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

En ik zie uit naar jullie reacties, en mogen er meerdere mensen belang hebben bij een subwoofer met deze eigenschappen of het leuk vinden om hier aan mee te ontwerpen dan zouden we er ook een GSP van kunnen maken. Ik heb ook al ideeen voor een top maar die komen later wel.

Groetjes :Smile:

----------


## dokter dB

complimenten!
Werken die drivers nou samen of heb je ze echt gekoppeld (dwz compound, waardoor je SD hetzelfde blijft als 1 driver)?
Want in de lab werken ze samen, dat zou ik denk ik prefereren, behalve als je relatief veel herrie uit een perse klein kastje wil...
Maar is dit geen bandpass? of is die 21cm hoge opnening hetzelfde oppervlak als de gecombineerde sd (dus 2x sd als niet compound, en 1x sd als wel...)
Verder ziet het er top uit...
Ben het helemaal met de 40Hz+ theorie eens.....

Is dit nix om uit te werken als zijnde "JH Hoornsub"?, misschien nog wel effe de juiste driver erbij zoeken, dat zal voornamelijk na simulatie-selectie ook op het gehoor gaan....
nou succes

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Ben het helemaal met de 40Hz+ theorie eens.....
> 
> Is dit nix om uit te werken als zijnde "JH Hoornsub"?, misschien nog wel effe de juiste driver erbij zoeken, dat zal voornamelijk na simulatie-selectie ook op het gehoor gaan....



Een JH hoornsub lijkt mij een goed idee, met zijn allen kunnen we ook nog een wat betere kast bedenken dan ik alleen. Maar dan moet je het wel eens zijn met de 40Hz+ therorie (misschien 35+).





> citaat:Werken die drivers nou samen



Ja ze werken samen. dus blazen tegen elkaar in en persen zo de lucht de kast uit.





> citaat:Maar is dit geen bandpass? of is die 21cm hoge opnening hetzelfde oppervlak als de gecombineerde sd



de Sd is van 2 drivers samen 2336 en de opening is ongeveer de helft namelijk 1100, is dat de eigenschap van bandpass dan? dit is mij niet bekend.

Nog meer reacties???

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Maar is dit geen bandpass? of is die 21cm hoge opnening hetzelfde oppervlak als de gecombineerde sd
> ...



ja dan zou het begin eigenlijk de getunede poort zijn, maar het is me opgevallen dat veel systemen al bandpass heten als er alleen maar een compressieruimte is zoals bij jou.....

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:ja dan zou het begin eigenlijk de getunede poort zijn, maar het is me opgevallen dat veel systemen al bandpass heten als er alleen maar een compressieruimte is zoals bij jou.....



Simuleerd hornresp dit wel mee? Of zit ik nu mezelf te bedonderen en is de output anders dan hornresp aangeeft? En als hornresp het niet goed aangeeft, weet iemand hoe ik dan de tuning van die poort in het ontwerp aangeef?

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Je hebt als lengte van het laatste hoornsegment 39 cm aangenomen. Dit heb je gedaan door een rechte lijn te lekken vanuit de middens van de twee verticale lijnen van de twee koppelende hoornsegmenten en daarna die lijn op te meten.

Echter de flare (uitloopsnelheid) van het laatste deel is zo groot dat niet alle oppervlakte aan de hoornmond (opening kast) even effectief zal meedoen. Mij lijkt het handiger om de lijn van 39 cm iets meer horizontaal te tekenen waardoor de lengte dus iets zal afnemen. Daardoor zal ook de performance iets afnemen maar dit zal meer in de richting van de praktijk komen. Je hebt nu onbewust een te grote hoorn gesimuleerd!

De membraanuitwijking neemt onder de 50Hz schrikbarende waardes aan voor 2000W input. Het is dus zeker aan te raden een subsonic filter toe te passen. Boven de 50Hz blijf je wel keurig onder de x-max lijkt het zo.

Het maakt weinig verschil maar je hoorn is opgebouwd uit een serie schakeling van conische delen om zo een exponentiele hoorn te benaderen. Klik in Hornresp op 'exp' totdat er 'con' verschijnt voor de juiste simulatie.

In de hoek van de kast linksboven gaat de hoorn van 30cm naar 30cm dat is natuurlijk niet correct. Je moet ervoor zorgen dat er wel een expansie plaatsvind. Kijk maar eens op speakerstore bij de 'M-hoorn' om te zien hoe ik het gedaan heb (m.b.v. Autocad en Pro-Enigineer software)

Als ik me niet vergis wordt 'Vtc'in kubieke centimeters weergegeven. In de simulatie zie ik nu 60 cm3 staan wat vele malen kleiner is dan wat je in werkelijkheid kunt bouwen. Onderschat niet de invloed van de voorkamer. Als deze te groot wordt onstaat er soms een lelijke dip in de responsie. 

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Echter de flare (uitloopsnelheid) van het laatste deel is zo groot dat niet alle oppervlakte aan de hoornmond (opening kast) even effectief zal meedoen.



Hoe bepaal je als de flare te groot wordt, of doe je dat op gevoel?





> citaat:Als ik me niet vergis wordt 'Vtc'in kubieke centimeters weergegeven. In de simulatie zie ik nu 60 cm3 staan wat vele malen kleiner is dan wat je in werkelijkheid kunt bouwen. Onderschat niet de invloed van de voorkamer. Als deze te groot wordt onstaat er soms een lelijke dip in de responsie.



Ja het was in cc, ik heb er nu 60000 van gemaakt en ja er komt een lelijke dip in de responsie[} :Smile: ] Bedankt hoor!!!  Nee grapje goed dat je het zegt daarom plaats ik de ingevoerde gegevens ook online (ik ben nog maar 1 week bezig met hornresp en kan wel wat tikken op de vingers gebruiken) En nu heb ik weer wat te doen, de dip eruit halen namelijk. Nog een vraagje over dit gedeelte, zijn er nog meer dingen waar ik rekening mee moet houden die niet naar voren komen bij de simulatie, bij het bepalen van de grootte van de compressieruimte. Ik heb namelijk zo een gevoel dat wanneer ik deze te klein maak dat de drivers het niet meer leuk vinden, of moet ik gewoon de simulatie geloven? Ik vond de verschillen in responsie by the way al erg klein wanneer ik van 60 naar bijv 70 ging maar 10 cc is ook niet zo veel he :Big Grin: 





> citaate membraanuitwijking neemt onder de 50Hz schrikbarende waardes aan voor 2000W input. Het is dus zeker aan te raden een subsonic filter toe te passen.



Het is de bedoeling dat de kast goed werkt vanaf zo´n 35 a 40 Hz, en het idee is ook om een 6dB Highpass filter op deze frequentie te plaatsen. Bedoel je met een subsonic filter dat ik in plaats van 6 dB ongeveer 18 dB moet instellen.





> citaat:Je moet ervoor zorgen dat er wel een expansie plaatsvind



Wordt aan gewerkt, en links onder in de kast zit het ook nog niet helemaal lekker.

Wat vind je verder van het concept van deze hoorn? En hoe staat het met de M-Hoorn op het moment? (Het hele forum van speakerstore is weer leeg, had je dat al gezien?)

----------


## mbottens

Nog een vraagje:

Hornresp geeft steeds de volgende melding: Caution ATC &lt; (kleiner dan) Sd. Dit komt waarschijnlijk omdat ik twee drivers in de compressiekamer tegenover elkaar laat inblazen, op deze manier kun je met een zeer kleine hoornmond toch twee 18" ers plaatsen. De hoornmond wordt alleen bepaald door de afstand tussen de twee drivers en de hoogte van de hoornmond die ongeveer 48 cm bedraagt (18" en een beetje extra). Dit resulteert in ongeveer een twee keer zo een kleine hoornmond in oppervlakte dan aan speaker oppervlak aanwezig is. Hoe gaat Hornresp met deze Caution om en waarom vermeld Hornresp deze Caution?

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Zoals ik in een vorige reactie al typte moet Atc &gt; Sd !!!

Kijk anders eens naar het plaatje (schema) van de hoorn zoals HornResp dat genereert:

De konus is de rode lijn. Links van deze lijn zit de achterkamer, rechts de voorkamer en aan de voorkamer zit de hoorn. Via de voorkamer (compressie kamer) vertaal je het oppervlak van je 2x18" naar de beginoppervlakte van je hoorn (hals oppervlak)

Maar als je in Hornresp Atc kleiner dan Sd kiest dan koppelt Hornresp niet het volledige driver oppervlak aan de hoorn. De rode lijn in Hornresp moet altijd binnen de achter en voorkamer liggen. Anders simuleer je een kast die je in werkelijkheid niet kunt bouwen.

Als ik je simulaties zo zie zou ik een zeer steile subsonic (18 of beter 24dB/okt) plaatsen op 45-50Hz en zeker niet op 35Hz, je ziet duidelijk dat de speaker bij die frequentie niet meer goed door de hoorn wordt belast. Maar dit kun je beter gewoon testen als het ontwerp gebouwd is.

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaate konus is de rode lijn. Links van deze lijn zit de achterkamer, rechts de voorkamer en aan de voorkamer zit de hoorn. Via de voorkamer (compressie kamer) vertaal je het oppervlak van je 2x18" naar de beginoppervlakte van je hoorn (hals oppervlak)



Oke, maar hornresp ziet die twee speakers als 1 speaker, en bij hornresp wordt deze recht voor de hoornmond geplaatst wat bij mij niet het geval is. Zoals je hebt kunnen zien heb ik een redelijk diepe voorkamer waarbij de speakers boven en onder op de kamer zijn geplaatst. Hoe moet ik dit nu simuleren? Gewoon ATC gelijk nemen aan Sd en er maar vanuit gaan dat hornresp de compressiekamer ziet als 1 grote kamer vol lucht die door het bewegende oppervlak van de speakers wel in beweging wordt gebracht richting de hoornmond?

Ter illustratie heb ik even een schets van de voorkamer op de volgende link geplaatst:

http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

Hij staat onderaan de pagina.

Nog bedankt voor je reacties scheelt me weer 20 prototypes bouwen.

----------


## Contour

Voor Atc zou ik inderdaad Sd nemen (dus het oppervlak van de 2x18" drivers SAMEN) verder maakt Atc niets uit, het gaat erom dat Vtc de correcte waarde heeft!

Over het compressievolume (voorkamer) :

Zoals je gezien hebt is het gunstig om dit volume zo klein mogelijk te kiezen echter zoals je zelf al opmerkte is het wel zaak dat de 2x 18" driver nog wel 'hun druk kwijt kunnen' om het eens op zijn boerenfluitjes te zeggen.

Wat ik zelf wel mooi vind is een symmetrische belasing van de konus. Deze zal je redelijk bereiken door de panelen waarin de drivers zitten ten opzichte van elkaar onder 0 graden te plaatsen. Echter op die manier heb je al een redelijk groot volume gecreeerd! Stel dat je tussen de drivers 10cm ruimte zou houden dan zit je toch al gauw weer op 50-60 liter... Wat je zou kunnen overwegen is om de panelen met de drivers onder een hoek te zetten, op die manier kun je het voorkamer volume tot een factor 2 verkleinen. Nadeel is nu wel dat op 1 plek de twee konussen ERG dicht bij elkaar komen te staan waardoor de belasting hier groter is...  Maar bij een ontwerp zoals de Earthquake hoornkast heb je exact hetzelfde en toch werkt dit zonder problemen.  

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Stel dat je tussen de drivers 10cm ruimte zou houden dan zit je toch al gauw weer op 50-60 liter... Wat je zou kunnen overwegen is om de panelen met de drivers onder een hoek te zetten



bij 10 cm heb ik een voorkamer van 5 (50 cm) x 5 (50 cm) x 1 (10 cm) = 25 liter. Dat valt dus nog wel mee maar ik zal het onder een hoek plaatsen in mijn achterhoofd houden maar zoals ik van jou verneem is niet onder een hoek plaatsen beter.

----------


## mbottens

Nog een vraagje en dan ga ik maar eens naar mijn vriendin (dat hoorn ontwerpen is echt een verslaving) :Big Grin: 

Omdat mijn compressiekamer behoorlijk klein is, op het moment 25 liter, vroeg ik mij af als ik de inhoud ingesloten door de konussen van de twee drivers ook mee moet rekenen in de simulatie. Zo ja waar kan ik de inhoud ingesloten door de conussen vinden in de T/S parameters of staan ze er niet bij. Voor de rest gaat het goed ik zal morgen wel even een update plaatsen. 

Het zou leuk zijn als er nog meer mensen behalve contour zich hier mee zouden bemoeien. Want hoe meer zielen hoe meer vreugd maar ook meer kennis.

Ik hoor het wel. :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## Contour

De inhoud van een konus bereken je met:

V = 1/3 x A x h

Waarin:

V = inhoud
A = oppervlakte konus (Sd)
h = diepte konus

Het zal duidelijk zijn dat dit niet superexact te doen is maar +/- 1 liter maakt ook weinig uit als je toch al 25 liter voorkamer hebt. Persoonlijk lijkt me 10cm tussen de beide konussen toch wel wat weinig, maar rekening houdend met de diepte van de drivers en als je de kast maximaal 60cm breed wilt maken begrijp ik dat er weinig speling is om deze opening te vergroten. En natuurlijk wil je de voorkamer zo klein mogelijk houden, echter ik hoop dat de speakers straks wel 'hun druk kwijt kunnen' Dit test je vrij eenvoudig door de kast een aantal uren achter elkaar vol aan te sturen met basgeweld op cd. Daarna de drivers uit de kast halen en visueel inspecteren of ze er nog goed uitzien en of ze niet aanlopen. Verzeker je er dan wel voor dat de speakers dat voor de test ook niet al deden anders trek je wellicht een verkeerde conclusie...

Het aantal mensen in nederland dat zich aktief bezig houdt met het ontwerpen van hoornkasten zal op twee handen wel te tellen zijn! De meeste zullen de diverse fora inmiddels wel gevonden hebben. Veel expertise is er te vinden op www.audioasylum.com en dan op High Efficiency Speakers klikken. Helaas dus wel engelstalig en de LAB-hoorn is daar zo ongeveer heilig dus als je iets wil weten over een 18" hoorn dan krijg je vaak het antwoord: wees slim en gebruik 12" drivers of bouw direct de LAB-hoorn. Dat sommige thuis gewoon losse 18" drivers hebben liggen waar ze wat mee willen doen, begrijpt blijkbaar niet iedereen!

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:en of ze niet aanlopen.



Wat bedoel je daarmee? Bedoel je misschien dat de conus ergens tegen aan loopt want dat is wel te voorzien. Denk je verder da de simulatie response zal veranderen door een kleine voorkamer en anders werken van de speakers?

----------


## michiel

Of de spoel niet in de luchtspleet aanloopt. Zoja, dan kun je de driver reconen....

----------


## mbottens

@ Michiel





> citaat:Persoonlijk lijkt me 10cm tussen de beide konussen toch wel wat weinig, maar rekening houdend met de diepte van de drivers en als je de kast maximaal 60cm breed wilt maken begrijp ik dat er weinig speling is om deze opening te vergroten. En natuurlijk wil je de voorkamer zo klein mogelijk houden, echter ik hoop dat de speakers straks wel 'hun druk kwijt kunnen'



Hoe denk jij hierover

@ Iedereeennnnn

Er is nog wel te spelen met de afstand tussen de twee drivers, door het mondoppervlak iets kleiner te maken of juist groter. Op deze manier kun je de afstand tussen de twee drivers veranderen maar het aantal liters van de voorkamer gelijk laten. Denken jullie dat dat nog verschil maakt? of hangt het alleen af van de inhoud (liters) van de voorkamer? Als jullie denken dat de kleine inhoud van de voorkamer, ongeveer 30 liter een probleem wordt dan hoor ik dat natuurlijk ook graag. dan bedenk ik een andere oplossing (tenminste probeer, maar de curve zal er niet beter van worden .

Ik hoor het wel, ga nog maar een beetje simuleren.

----------


## michiel

Je moet er wel rekening mee houden dat de drivers het zwaar krijgen. Je ziet met 18", dus een groot membraam vlak. Het is erg moeilijk de conus stijfgenoeg te maken. Ga er maar vanuit dat een 12"er hier meer kan hebben dan een 18"er (daarom 12" inde lab hoorn). 

Hoe klein die afstand kan zijn is dus van de driver afhankelijk. Onder anderen de conus stijfheid en de kwaliteit van de gehele ophanging. Als zijdelingse krachten goed opgevangen worden is er niet veel aan de hand... 

Ik zou voor zekerheid gaan en iets minder compressie toepassen (dus grotere hals) en de drivers onder een hoek zetten om het volume voor de driver te verkleinen.
Hou daarnaast in je ontwerp rekening met een vrij grote voorkamer. Je kan de samenheng tussen achterkamer voorkamer, hals, verloop en mond zo in balans brengen dat je bij een voorkamer met 30-50 liter nog goede resultaten hebt. Je laat dan iets aan rendement liggen. Maar daar krijg je wel wat voor terug.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:en de drivers onder een hoek zetten om het volume voor de driver te verkleinen.



Krijg je zo niet dat de drivers sneller aan gaan lopen omdat de druk zo niet gelijk is verdeeld?, en als je de hoek zo kiest dat de oppervlakte bij de hals het grootst is, richt je het geluid dan ook meer naar de hals dan wannneer je ze zonder hoek plaatst, waardoor je naar mijn gevoel minder druk in de voorkamer houd, wat weer goed is?

Laatste vraag: gaan die twee in hoek gezette speakers niet een beetje als hoorn werken in plaats van als compressiekamer?

----------


## mbottens

Is het een slim idee om de conische hoorn segmenten met circelbogen aan elkaar te voegen in de hoeken zoals ook bovenin bij de labhoorn is gedaan? Zo ja dan heb ik een probleem want dan heb ik te weinig hoornsegmenten in hornresp (maximaal 5 namelijk). Kan ik dit oplossen door in de simulatie de circelboog segmenten te negeren en het middelpunt van het verloop te nemen om daar fictief de conische segmenten aan elkaar te koppelen om daar de lengtes voor de conische segmenten uit af te leiden? 

Samengevat: 
kleine stukjes circelvormige hoorn tussen de conische segmenten plaatsen, deze niet simuleren maar de afgelegde afstand in het circelvormige gedeelte bij de aanliggende hoornsegmenten voegen, zodat de afgelegde afstand wel klopt.

De circelvormige gedeeltes moeten dan wel richting de uitgang toelopen (parabolisch volgens mij). Welke verhouding moet ik daar voor aannemen, welke mate van vergroting van de oppervlakte?

----------


## Contour

Circelvormige afrondingen zijn alleen nodig als je de hoorn tot bijv. 600Hz zou willen gebruiken. In dat geval is het van belang dat de hoorngeometrie zo exact mogelijk is.

Voor een hoorn die tot 120Hz speelt is zoiets pure tijdverspilling. Rechte panelen op de hoeken van af te 'ronden' zijn prima, en zelf zonder deze zal het meetbare verschil zeer klein zijn.

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

Ik heb even hulp nodig, ik zit namelijk met het ontwerp vast op het volgende punt:

Bij mijn hoornontwerp in de hoeken lopen 2 conische gedeeltes in elkaar over, maar in hoeverre moet ik rekening houden met dat kleine stukje tussen de twee conische hoornsegmenten (die ik met grijs heb aangegeven in onderstaande link)? En hoe moet ik dat stukje ontwerpen? Ik kan ze namelijk niet in de simulatie opnemen. En moet ik de afstand in dat gedeelte bij de 2 conische aanliggende gedeeltes optellen (zoals ik met de pijlen heb aangegeven)? Ik heb hiervoor even een voorbeeldje gemaakt op de volgende link onder aan de pagina:

http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

----------


## michiel

Het geluid zal niet zomaar tussen het eind en begin van de conische delen over springen. Dus je zal de afgelegde lengte bij de totale hoorn lengte moeten op tellen. 
Het lijkt me dan ook logisch dat je tijdens de bochten zo veel mogelijk de gewenste curve probeert te volgen. 

Klein voorbeeldje, als je een bocht hebt waari het geluid zo'n 10 cm aflegt. En als de gebruikte curve aangeeft dat het oppervlakte over die 10 cm verdubbeld moet worden, en maak je het eind van de bocht kwa oppervlakte het dubbele van het begin. Daarna volg je gewoon weer de gewenste curve in het rechte stuk.

De afgelegde afstand in een bocht is niet 1 2 3 te bepalen. Je zult hier gewoon een bepaalde waarde moeten aannemen die in de praktijk ongeveer gehaald kan worden. Ik heb totaal geen idee welke orrectie je zou meoten toe passen. Dit heeft verder ook weinig inpact op het resultaat. Als je je zo veel mogelijk aan de gewenste curve houdt met de juiste totale lengte dan zullen de verschillen die optreden door het toepassen van de bochten minimaal zijn en zullen de grote lijnen van het resultaat goed zijn.

Ga gewoon eens aan de slag in een teken programma en probeer de hoorn zo te tekenen dat je de curve ook in de bochten zo goed mogelijk blijft volgen.
Een logische stap zou zijn om vanaf het begin van een bepaalde exponentiele of hyperbolische curve uit te gaan. En deze voor de horn resp simulatie (en tekening) op delen in verschillende conische delen. Dan heb je ten minste een basis die ideaal is en niet zomaar een paar uit de lucht gegrepen conische sectie's. 

De bochten zijn gewoon ff puzzelen met tekenen.

----------


## mbottens

Bedankt michiel, maar nog een vraagje: je mag toch wel twee hoorn segmenten aan elkaar koppelen die niet dezelfde curve hebben of is dit niet aan te raden?

----------


## mbottens

Ik heb nog even een ideale vorm uitgekozen die dicht bij mijn ontwerp in de buurt ligt en ik ben erachter dat een conische vorm het beste werkt en dan van 850 cm^2 naar 5300 cm^2 over een afstand van 2 meter. Ik haal dan 106 dB 40 Hz tot 107 dB op 100 Hz met een Xmax bij 2000 Watt van ongeveer 7,5 mm op 40 Hz. 

Lijkt jullie dit een goed uitgangspunt? Mij wel

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> Bedankt michiel, maar nog een vraagje: je mag toch wel twee hoorn segmenten aan elkaar koppelen die niet dezelfde curve hebben of is dit niet aan te raden?



Dat is mogelijk. Maar of dat negatieve invloed op het resultaat heeft weet ik niet.

----------


## mbottens

Ik lees hier af en toe op het forum dat een baskast geen richting heeft maar rondom afstraalt. Ook al is het een hoornkast. Nu vroeg ik me het volgende af:

Bij een hoornkast is de reikwijdte van de bas toch wel beter, dus op langere afstand hou je toch wel meer druk over?

Heeft dit dan niet te maken met richting?

----------


## michiel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> Ik lees hier af en toe op het forum dat een baskast geen richting heeft maar rondom afstraalt. Ook al is het een hoornkast. Nu vroeg ik me het volgende af:
> 
> Bij een hoornkast is de reikwijdte van de bas toch wel beter, dus op langere afstand hou je toch wel meer druk over?
> 
> Heeft dit dan niet te maken met richting?



DE hoorn geeft een hogere out put, dus kom je verder. Sommige hoorn subs spelen tot 150-200 Hz. Dan zal je wel gaan merken dat de hoorn in een kleiner gebied afsraalt. Maar bij het sublaag blijft het een bol straler. Het is dan puur het rendement dat het laat lijken dat je verder komt.

----------


## dokter dB

Zo is dat ook ontzenuwd. 
gebrabbel over throw etc. is onzin. tis gewoon hard. :Smile: 

Alleen als de bron heel groot is (gekoppelde laagkasten) is er meer afstand nodig om de volledige optelling te hebben. Dan zegt men soms wel iets over ver dragen.  

Maar jongens, ik volg dit topic met grote interesse, maar bemerk helaas de laatste dagen een licht afzwakkende fanatiekheid :Wink:  
Er zijn vast nog wel wat meer mensen die wat te melden hebben, of is het ontwerp klaar?

----------


## michiel

Het fenomeen dat het laag soms wat ruimte nodig heeft om echt lekker te klinken is voor mij nog maar vaag. Ik weet dat het in sommige gevallen wel degelijk opgaat. Maar ik zou zo gauw niet weten waar dat vandaan komt. Theoretisch vind ik het maar een raar verhaaltje.
Misschien is het wel de overgang van near field naar far field!?

Ik heb ook niet op alle vragen antworden, ik ben ook nog in de leer!! :Big Grin:

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:afzwakkende fanatiekheid



Ik ben afgelopen week bezig geweest met kleine aapassingen aan mijn dubbele 18" hoorn. En die kleine aanpassingen kosten nog best wel wat tijd. Het weekend zal ik de update wel even op internet plaatsen met ondersteunende plaatjes van Hornresp. Even een preview: ik heb een output op 1W/4 ohm 1 meter half space van 106 dB tussen 40Hz en 120 Hz met +/- 1 dB afwijking. 

Nog even geduld dus.

----------


## dokter dB

De plaatsing van meerdere punten van sublaag bepaald het sferische afstraalgedrag in de ruimte. (buiken en knopen) 
Dit is allemaal in relatie met de afstand tussen de sub(s), de frequentie en de luisterplek in de ruimte. 

Het zijn eigenlijk vectoren van tijd en ruimte: elke plek waar je staat heeft een eigen afstand(tijd) relatie tot elke bron. Bepaalde golflengtes tellen op, andere juist niet.... behalve als alle lengtes gelijk zijn. (FOH positie)

En een grote hoeveelheid laagkasten vergen ook wat aftand (bijv 10M) om de totale optelling te hebben, vanwege de onderlinge afstand....
Het is hetzelfde als je naar iets groots kijkt...dat kan je niet van dichtbij in zn geheel zien....

"Long thow" PA heeft verticaal hele smalle afstraling van de hoog en mid hoorns. dus het mixt pas bij elkaar op enige afstand... Er zijn dan mensen die beweren dat het verder draagt, werpt ofzo, maar dat komt dus door de afstraling.

is dat iets?  eigenlijk off topic he?

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:afzwakkende fanatiekheid
> ...



okeeokee ben benieuwd!! :Wink: 
klinkt goed die 106 dB...

----------


## mbottens

Alllllleeeessss is geupdated, kijk maar op

http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

Dit is mijn resultaat tot nu toe ik hoop dat jullie hier even kritisch naar kunnen kijken en mij van veel commentaar kunnen voorzien, zodat het resultaat nog iets verbeterd kan worden.

Verder ben ik benieuwd naar jullie reacties in het algemeen.

En vergelijk het eens met de labhoorn frequentie response tussen de 40Hz en 120 Hz, zitten we er dan nog ver vanaf?? :Smile: 

Ik ben benieuwd.[8D] :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## dokter dB

ziet er goed uit, 
kan zijn dat je misschien nog wat moet experimenteren met het begin vd hoorn? 
Het beginstuk doorloopt op dit moment een draai van verticaal naar horizontaal, is het niet mogelijk om de drivers dan maar meteen horizontaal te monteren? of ben je bang voor up/down firing problemen.... Het is dan ook minder makkelijk om een luikje te maken voor de bovenste driver, maar wel qua hoorn mooier misschien.....

vind dat verhaaltje van je viendinnetje wel schattig[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## michiel

Ziet er zeker goed uit. Als je begin stuk een goede expansion heeft denk ik dat je daar geen problemen mee krijgt. Mischien de drivers onder een hoek zetten om de voorkamer iets te verkleinen. Dit geeft misschien wel wat meer out put. 

Wat heb je precies als mond genomen? Ik hoop niet  te klein, anders trekken die 18"ers het niet meer. De eerder genoende 850 zal misschien iets te weinig zijn voor 2 18"ers. Dan zullen ze flink op hun donder krijgen!

----------


## frederik_

Kan je misschien je gegevens vermelden die je bij hornresp ingevoerd hebt?

Naar mijn weten begint de hoornlengte vanaf de halsopening.
Jij begint met meten vanaf de luidsprekerophangring. Dit verschil zal niet veel uitmaken in de respons (hornlengte wordt alleen zo'n 15cm korter).

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Kan je misschien je gegevens vermelden die je bij hornresp ingevoerd hebt?
> 
> Naar mijn weten begint de hoornlengte vanaf de halsopening.
> Jij begint met meten vanaf de luidsprekerophangring. Dit verschil zal niet veel uitmaken in de respons (hornlengte wordt alleen zo'n 15cm korter).



Ik heb niet gemeten vanaf de luidspreker ophang ring, ik heb gemeten vanaf de compressiekamer dus bij de hals van de hoorn.

En de screenshots van hornresp staan ook op de geplaatste link, een daarvan zijn de invoer gegevens.

@iedereen :Big Grin: [8D]

Nog een vraag in het algemeen over een dubbel 18" hoorn. Hoeveel dB denken jullie dat ongeveer haalbaar moet zijn tussen de 40Hz en 100Hz op 1W/4ohm half space gemeten.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Ziet er zeker goed uit. Als je begin stuk een goede expansion heeft denk ik dat je daar geen problemen mee krijgt. Mischien de drivers onder een hoek zetten om de voorkamer iets te verkleinen. Dit geeft misschien wel wat meer out put. 
> 
> Wat heb je precies als mond genomen? Ik hoop niet te klein, anders trekken die 18"ers het niet meer. De eerder genoende 850 zal misschien iets te weinig zijn voor 2 18"ers. Dan zullen ze flink op hun donder krijgen!



De drivers onder een hoek voegt zo snel ik het heb bekeken in hornresp niet zo veel meer output. Maar daardoor wordt de opening naar de hoorn wel iets groter. En ik moet bekennen dat de eerder genoemde 850 veranderd is naar 600 (12 cm x 50 cm). Ik ben hier ook nog niet over te spreken en zit nog steeds aan een oplossing te denken. 

Een oplossing hiervoor is de drivers onder een hoek plaatsen. Het probleem is dan dat ik niet weet als dit gedeelte dan als hoorn of als compressiekamer gaat werken, iemand hier ideeen over???? Maar dit is wel de oplossing om iets variabler te zijn in je opening naar de hoorn toe, en de compressiekamer.

Dus de hoofdvraag: Heeft iemand ervaring met een schuine compressiekamer die naar de opening toe oploopt? en gaat dit niet als hoorn werken?

----------


## Contour

Volgens mij heb je bij het optekenen van de constructie niet echt rekening gehouden met het exponentiele verloop. Dit verloop gaat ervan uit dat de hoorn eerst langzaam en daarna steeds sneller in dwarsdoorsnede toeneemt. Bij jou ontwerp vind ik vooral dat de hoornsectie waarin het geluid omhoog wordt geleid (zie jouw tekening) te snel toeneemt qua oppervlakte. In de responsie zal het niet veel uitmaken maar toch.

Het beste kun je een lijstje maken met daarin oppervlakte versus afstand tot het begin van de hoorn, en dat dan proberen in een kastje te vouwen.

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

@ Contour

Ik zal dat eens proberen, maar je moet ook weten dat ik meer van een conisch verloop ben uitgegaan. Maar heb jij ook nog een idee over die schuine gedeeltes in de compressiekamer, als dat als hoorn of als compressiekamer gaat werken? Dit is waar we het de voorgaande ongeveer 5 posts over hebben gehad.

----------


## Contour

Sowieso zou ik het gedeelte van de compressiekamer tussen de twee drivers altijd als compressiekamer rekenen. Pas vanaf het punt waar de konussen stoppen lijkt het me dat je officieel de hoorn laat beginnen. Zeg maar het punt vanaf waar je gaat werken met dat lijstje waarover ik het in mijn vorige post had. Ik snap dat je de voorkamer wil verkleinen en de hoorn verlengen maar pas op dat je jezelf niet rijk gaat rekenen. Een beetje conservatieve simulatie zal ervoor zorgen dat het eindresultaat hoogstens beter is dan verwacht en niet slechter.

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Ik snap dat je de voorkamer wil verkleinen en de hoorn verlengen maar pas op dat je jezelf niet rijk gaat rekenen.



@ Contour

Het idee is wel om de voorkamer te verkleinen maar het grootst tellende argument om ze schuin te zetten is dat de oppervlakte van het begin van de hoorn iets groter word die is nu namelijk maar 600 cm^2 en dat is volgens velen en naar mijn idee een beetje te klein voor 2 18" drivers (en hoe denk jij hierover?). 

Dus naar jouw idee werkt de schuine voorkamer wel als voorkamer en kan ik de hoorn gaan berekenen vanaf het punt dat de twee 18" ers niet meer tegenover elkaar zitten?

@ iedereen 

Dan nog 1 vraag: Waar wordt de belasting (de druk) die de twee 18" ers vooral door bepaald in zo´n schuine voorkamer? door de inhoud van die kamer of door de opening naar de hoorn (hals) oppervlakte?

Groet´n martin.

----------


## Contour

Een halsoppervlak van 600 cm2 lijkt mij ook veel te klein!

Uitgaande van 2x 18" is dat een compressiefactor van bijna 4 en dat is ERG hoog. Zelf streef ik ongeveer een factor 2 na (zie bijv. de M-hoorn) maar ook de LAB-hoorn werkt met een factor 2 compressieverhouding. Bij een hogere compressiefactor worden de krachten op de konussen wel erg hoog. Ik zou hier graag eens concrete getallen zien maar helaas. Maar als ik Tom Danley (ontwerper van servodrive) mag geloven dan speelt dit zeker een rol. Hun konussen uit de BT-7 bashoorn (15" driver) zijn zo sterk dat een man van 80kg erop kan staan zonder dat deze konussen het begeven (losse konus met brede kant op de vloer) dat moet je met die 18 Sound niet proberen denk ik zo... Vandaar zou ik op save spelen en een factor 2 aanhouden. Maar als je bereid bent om het risico te nemen kun je een factor 4 zonder meer toepassen. Maar dan loop je dus de kans je 18 Sounds volledig naar hun grootje te helpen.

Mijn idee over de voorkamer heb je nu juist verwoordt!

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

Bedankt Contour, dan ga ik het ontwerp nu aanpassen aan een compressiefactor 2. Uit jullie verhalen begrijp ik dat het niet zo veel uit maakt hoe groot het aantal liters van de compressiekamer is. Deze kan ik dus gebruiken als variabele en hier ga ik wel een beetje mee spelen om zo het beste resultaat te verkrijgen.

Nog een vraagje over de M-hoorn: Wat is daar de output van dus tussen .... Hz en .... Hz, ..... dB, ± .... dB op 1 Watt/1 Meter, half space gemetene. Ik ben daar erg benieuwd naar.

----------


## Contour

Allereerst een vraagje: simuleer jij in hornresp in 0.5x pi ? In dat geval simuleer je dus het geval dat de hoorn in een hoek staat. Daarvan heb ik nu voor de M-hoorn niet direct een vergelijk. Wat je wel kunt doen is bij jou in hornresp de simulatie op 1 x pi zetten dan kun je het vergelijken met het onderstaande verhaal.

De volgende data geldt voor de aanbevolen configuratie van 4 modules per kant (dus in totaal 2x 18" drivers) gesimuleerd in 1x pi (dat is op de grond en tegen 1 wand aan, deze configuratie is wanneer het enigzins mogelijks is na te streven bij gebruik in zalen. Natuurlijk is in een hoek nog efficiener maar dat is in de meeste zalen onmogelijk):

- rendement 108dB @ 30Hz, 113dB @ 100Hz
- bandbreedte +/- 2dB van 35-100Hz

Voor een vermogen van 1400W RMS per stack (dus 700W per 18" driver):

- SPL = 138dB @ 30Hz, 141dB @ 100Hz

Volgens AJ-horn zullen de 18 Sound 18LW-1400 drivers vanaf 35Hz hun x-max van 9mm niet overschrijden. Dat is een confortabele gedachte...

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

Ik heb zelf even jouw hoorn in 1x pi gesimuleerd met Hornresp. Je ziet duidelijk dat de output in het echte laag nu een stuk minder is. Moet je voor de gein ook eens 4x pi instellen (kast zwevend in de ruimte)

Het nut van simuleren in 0.5 x pi vind ikzelf erg klein omdat je in de praktijk bijna nooit een hoek hebt om je kast in te plaatsen. Zeker niet als je de kast gebruikt om ook je topkasten op te zetten. In dat geval mag je blij zijn met 1x pi en vaker staat de kast gewoon los in de ruimte dus 2x pi

Om je een eerlijke vergelijking te geven (je kan niet zomaar AJ met Hornresp vergelijken) heb ik ook de M-hoorn maar even gesimuleerd in Hornresp. Gewoon net als jij eerst met 1 kast per kant en in 0.5 x pi space, resultaat:

- rendement 106db @ 35Hz, 108dB @ 100Hz

Met de functie muliple speakers voer ik 2 kasten parallel in, dit geeft de volgende resultaten:

- rendement 111db respons +/- 1 dB van 30 tot over de 100Hz

Je kunt deze resultaten zelf ook krijgen/verifieren door de volgende gegevens in Hornresp in voeren:

- Volume achterkamer = 90 liter
- Volume compressiekamer = 20 liter 
- Halsoppervlak = 600 cm2
- Mondoppervlak = 4500 cm2
- hoornlengte = 2,5 meter (zuiver exponentiel verloop)
- Driver 18LW-1400 van 18 Sound (zie site voor T/S parameters)

Het eerste prototype is reeds gebouwd door iemand in de filipijnen, ver weg dus helaas. Zijn eerste beschrijving van de klank van de M-hoorn is te vinden op het forum van speakerstore...

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Om je een eerlijke vergelijking te geven (je kan niet zomaar AJ met Hornresp vergelijken) heb ik ook de M-hoorn maar even gesimuleerd in Hornresp. Gewoon net als jij eerst met 1 kast per kant en in 0.5 x pi space, resultaat:



Wat bedoel je hier nu mee, het verschil tussen beide programma´s? of dat de ene betrouwbaarder is dan de andere?

----------


## mbottens

is 2pi dan half space en 4pi full space?

----------


## mbottens

Nog een vraagje: Waar zijn de meeste specs van luidsprekerfabrikanten op gebaseerd? op full space, half space quarter space enz.

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:is 2pi dan half space en 4pi full space?



Ja.





> citaat:Nog een vraagje: Waar zijn de meeste specs van luidsprekerfabrikanten op gebaseerd?



De meeste luidsprekers worden in halfspace aangegeven. Een betrouwbare fabrikant vermeld dat overigens.

Mvg Johan

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rademakers_
> De meeste luidsprekers worden in halfspace aangegeven. Een betrouwbare fabrikant vermeld dat overigens.
> 
> Mvg Johan



worden drivers niet meestal met een (aes) baffle gemeten ofzo?
(dwz: driver gemonteert in een plank van 1m20x1m20 oid, waarna dan de T/S metingen worden gedaan) is dus een vorm van half-space, tot een bepaalde freq. daaronder een flauwe afval...
Indien niet vermeld onder welke condities de metingen zijn gedaan is het geen serieuze fabrikant vind ik.... zelf nameten is zowiezo wel altijd aan te raden...

SPL/efficiency spec. is volgens mij wel met de efficiency/baffle-step, maar zonder vloeroptelling oid....
Maar bij totale luidsprekerkasten zie je soms wel half space specs (subkast geplaatst op de vloer etc)

het blijven rare jongens, met grote magneten :Big Grin:

----------


## Contour

Naar mijn mening geeft Hornresp toch net altijd iets minder dB'tjes als AJ-horn. Een subtiel verschil weliswaar maar toch. Welk programma nu nauwkeuriger is? Ik zou mijn centen inzetten op AJ-horn. Vooral omdat er aan Hornresp heel recent nog behoorlijk wat gesleuteld is. Zo was het in de 2002 versie welhaast onmogelijk om een hoorn te simuleren die harder ging dan 105dB/1w/1m, dat zit gelukkig nu wel wat beter.

Ben je er al uit of je nu tevreden bent met je concept? Met 1 kast per kant zul je niet echt laag komen, zeker niet in de openlucht. Dat ligt niet aan jouw ontwerp, dat is gewoon de natuurkunde die erachter steekt. Wil je harder of lager, dan zul je meer kasten per kant moeten gaan stacken. Bij het ontwerp van de M-hoorn lag ook al van te voren vast dat er minimaal 4 modules per kant gestackt moesten worden. Als de gebruiker slechts 2 modules per kant neerzet, dan is het geluid niet optimaal maar dat is niet op ons ontwerp terug te voeren. 

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Ben je er al uit of je nu tevreden bent met je concept? Met 1 kast per kant zul je niet echt laag komen, zeker niet in de openlucht. Dat ligt niet aan jouw ontwerp, dat is gewoon de natuurkunde die erachter steekt. Wil je harder of lager, dan zul je meer kasten per kant moeten gaan stacken



Ik baalde erwel van dat ik half pi voor half space had aangezien. Nu viel het natuurlijk erg tegen. Ik ben nu dus ook niet zo tevreden meer en ben druk aan het nadenken, simuleren en dat soort dingen om te kijken wat er nog mogelijk is. Ik doe nu alles gewoon op 2 pi, half space, dit vind ik wel het eerlijkste.

Weet je zeker dat het de natuurkunde is, zo optimaal is mijn kast nou ook nog niet want mijn dubbel 18" gaat minder hard dan jouw enkele 18" M-Hoorn (oftewel 2 x 18" gaat minder hard dan enkel 18"). Heb je nog tips voor mij om het wat beter te krijgen?

En hoe bereken ik de oppervlakte vs afstand van de hals bij een exponentiele uitvoering?

En openlucht op het gras of op tegels kun je denk ik simuleren met full space of niet?

Is er een formule of een vuistregel waarmee je het maximaal haalbare rendement kunt bepalen, mits je de ideale hoorn hebt ontworpen? Dan weet je tenminste als het nog zin heeft om verder te simuleren en optimaliseren.

En hoe ben je tot het resultaat van de M-hoorn gekomen?

@ iedereen

Het lijkt zo dat bovenstaand alleen aan Contour is gericht maar iedereen mag hier op antwoorden, graag zelfs want ik zit in een ontwerp dip :Frown:  :Frown:  

Nog een vraagje dan, mijn kast gaat toch nog wel harder dan een dubbel 18" frontloaded kast?[:I]

----------


## Contour

Oppervlakte versus lengte is eenvoudig te berekenen mits je weet:

- hoornlengte
- halsoppervlak
- mondoppervlak

Voor een exponentiele hoorn geldt:

A(x) = A(h) * e^(k * x )

Hier is:

A(x) = het oppervlak op een afstand x van de hals
A(h) = halsoppervlak
k = hoornkonstante
x = afstand tot hals
e = konstante (ongeveer 2,7 zie rekenmachine)

De hoornkonstante kan gevonden worden door de bovenstaande forumule toe te passen, namelijk voor x = L (hoornlengte)

A(L)= A(h) * e^(k * L) -&gt;

e^(k * L) = A(L)/A(h)  -&gt;

(k * L) = ln (A(L)/A(h)) -&gt;

k = (ln (A(L)/A(h)))/L

Nu k bekent is kan met de formule op een willekeurige aftand x het benodigde oppervlak worden berekend.

Op het gras of tegels is halfspace dus 2x pi instellen in Hornresp.

(Hele bol is namelijk 4x pi en op de grond straalt een luidspreker als een halve bol af, vandaar dus de factor 2 verschil)

In het algemeen kun je stellen dat hoe groter de kast hoe hoger het rendement in de lage tonen. De M-hoorn is wel iets groter dan jouw ontwerp dacht ik zo. Wil je meer rendement voor een gegeven hoorn dan kan het nuttig zijn om eens een driver met een krachtigere aandrijving te simuleren. 

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

De M-hoorn is tot stand gekomen na intensief brainstormen met Frederik van Speakerstore. Belangrijk was dat de M-hoorn qua SPL het GSP1 zou moeten kunnen bijbenen. Tweede eis was dat de M-hoorn als taak heeft de GSP1 toppen op de juiste hoogte te brengen. Vandaar dat de kast relatief hoog is geworden (2x 70cm = 140 cm) De M-hoorn is dus NIET ontworpen als 18" alternatief voor de LAB. De M-hoorn heeft een kortere hoorn en daardoor heeft deze onder de 35Hz weinig puf meer over. Echter een hoorn bouwen die tot 25Hz gaat met een 18" is een heikele onderneming. Niet voor niets liggen er in de LAB en de EAW KF940 drivers met een diameter van 12" ipv 18". Ongeveer het belangrijkste in het M-hoorn concept is het gebruik van passieve modules, dus modules zonder luidspreker. De zelfbouwer kan dus een grote hoorn bouwen met relatief weinig drivers. Zo heb je voor een systeem met 4 modules per kant slechts 2 drivers per kant nodig. Dit is hoogst kosteneffectief en je bespaart ook nog eens op benodigd versterker vermogen.

Als driver wilden we een 18" gebruiken. Precision Devices was mooi maar voor de meesten onbetaalbaar en slecht leverbaar. De drivers van 18Sound presteren voortreffelijk en zijn betaalbaar. Met de 18LW-1400 hebben we wel maar gelijk de zwaarste gekozen om het wel in 1 keer goed te doen!

MVG Contour

----------


## nightline

Rog Mogale is de laatste tijd erg positief over P-audio, is er een P-audio speaker geschikt voor de M-hoorn? Als het alleen de SD18 is zal het qua kosten weinig verschil maken.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Wil je meer rendement voor een gegeven hoorn dan kan het nuttig zijn om eens een driver met een krachtigere aandrijving te simuleren.



De 18W1000 heeft een BL van 27,6 en een Qts dicht bij de 0,20. Is dat niet krachtig genoeg dan? En dan niet zeggen dat ik Precision Devices moet kopen want daar heb ik geen zin in :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ik heb ook weer nieuwe resultaten geboekt en het gaat weer iets beter, toch wil ik dat jullie eens kritisch kijken naar de resultaten en beoordelen als dit een goed of een tegenvallend resultaat is voor een hoornkast. De volgende waardes zijn uit hornresp gerold.

2PI(half space) *101dB(40Hz) - 106dB*(100Hz) 1Watt en 
2PI(half space) *133dB(40Hz) - 137dB*(100Hz) 1400Watt.

1PI(Quarter space) *104dB(40Hz) - 107dB*(100Hz) 1Watt en 
1PI(Quarter space) *135dB(40Hz) - 138dB*(100Hz) 1400Watt.

0,5PI(Eight space) *106dB(40Hz) - 107dB*(100Hz) 1Watt en 
0,5PI(Eight space) *137dB(40Hz) - 139dB*(100Hz) 1400Watt.

Mag ik wanneer ik twee kasten naast elkaar plaats en in beide 1 Watt stop (dus 2 Watt totaal), 6dB bij het rendement optellen? (3dB door het koppelen van 2 kasten en 3dB door het verdubbelde vermogen)

Ik heb namelijk een hoorn met meerdere segmenten en dan werkt de functie multiple speakers niet meer in hornresp. Kan ik dit trouwens via een omweg oplossen. Door aan de input parameters te knutselen zodat het lijkt alsof er twee kasten zijn? Iemand ideeen?

Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie reacties, en als de rendementen die ik hierboven aankaart ver onder de maat liggen, dan moet je dat zekers melden[8D], ik weet namelijk niet wat een goed en een slecht rendement is, dit is namelijk mijn eerste eigen bedachte hoorn?

Ik hoor het wel en alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties tot zover. :Big Grin:

----------


## mbottens

IK kan wel wat kritiek verdragen hoor :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Daar wordt het alleen maar een betere kast van, dus als jullie een reactie willen plaatsen graag. Ik zit namelijk een beetje vast op mijn bovenstaande posts[8D]

Groeten een vastzittende speakerbouwer :Big Grin: [:I]

PS. Of ben ik de enige die niet op de Frankfurter Messe is[} :Smile: ]

----------


## nightline

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> PS. Of ben ik de enige die niet op de Frankfurter Messe is[}]





Maak je geen zorgen, voor mij zit er ook even niet in[} :Smile: ]

----------


## mbottens

Ik heb de M-hoorn is vergeleken met Mijn SPL Hoorn (zo noem ik hem maar). Dit om een soort van referentie te hebben voor mijn ontwerp. Ik neem aan dat die M-hoorn wel een goed resultaat heeft dus als ik daar bij in de buurt kom ben ik wel blij. 

link: http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

Het belangrijkste verschil wat je ziet is dat de M-hoorn een iets beter rendement heeft maar dat de SPL Hoorn de M-hoorn voorbij gaat als je er iets meer vermogen in stopt. De SPL hoorn is met 1400Wrms per kast belastbaar en de M-hoorn namelijk met 700Wrms.

Zo zie je dat je met verschillende uitgangspunten toch twee interressante projecten creeert, 1 voor veel geluid voor weinig geld en 1 voor nog meer geluid voor meer geld.

Ik hoop dat jullie dit interressant vinden en ik hoor wel van jullie.

Groeten martin

De link is (zoals altijd)

http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

----------


## Rademakers

Ik ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd naar het verschil in gewicht tussen de M-horn en de SPL-horn. En het verschil in liters. Mijns inziens vooral interessant voor kasten die qua prestaties wel in de zelfde categorie geplaatst mogen worden.

Zo is 2 x 18 inch br per kant er qua prestaties niets bij (snik), alhoewel meer diepgang in kleinere setups. Toch zou ik het wel graag kunnen vergelijken.
Dus qua gewicht/prestatie/kosten/volume-verhouding.

Tussen haakjes, leuke naam  :Wink: .

Mvg Johan

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Ik ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd naar het verschil in gewicht tussen de M-horn en de SPL-horn. En het verschil in liters. Mijns inziens vooral interessant voor kasten die qua prestaties wel in de zelfde categorie geplaatst mogen worden.
> 
> Zo is 2 x 18 inch br per kant er qua prestaties niets bij (snik), alhoewel meer diepgang in kleinere setups. Toch zou ik het wel graag kunnen vergelijken.
> Dus qua gewicht/prestatie/kosten/volume-verhouding.



Allereerst even over die diepgang bij kleinere setups. Mijn oplossing
Plaats 1 hoornkast per kant en zoals je ziet loopt het ongeveer 6 dB af van 100Hz tot 35 Hz, dit los je op door een Low shelving Eq in te stellen op ongeveer 80 Hz die het gebied onder de 80 Hz opkrikt. Je kunt dan niet het volledige RMS vermogen van 700W (Mhoorn) of 1400W (SPL Hoorn) verstoken ivm de Xmax van de speaker maar ik weet zeker dat je met het halve vermogen dus 350W of 700W meer geluidsdruk haalt als met een dubbel 18" basreflex en je behoud dan wel die diepgang tot 35Hz.

Dan de inhoud van de speakers: De M-Hoorn 140 x 115 x 52 = *840 Liter* voor 1 kast (twee modules). De SPL hoorn 130 x 105 x 60 = *820 Liter*. Dat maakt dus niet veel verschil maar in de M-Hoorn zitten meer panelen dus ik denk dat die iets zwaarder uitvalt dan de SPL hoorn, Het voordeel is wel dat je de M-hoorn in twee delen kunt vervoeren. Verder Houden beide ontwerpen zich niet aan de standaard truck (aanhanger) maat van 120 x 60 cm. Maar ik ben bezig om mijn ontwerp weer terug te brengen naar 120 x 60 x 105 waardoor het weer in een standaard truck past.

Als je naar de maximale geluidsdruk van beide kasten kijkt dan kun je beter voor de SPL gaan die met twee kasten per kant ongeveer 4 tot 5 dB meer geluidsdruk behaalt als de M-hoorn.

Als je voor de hoogste Prijs/Prestatie verhouding gaat dan moet je  voor de M-hoorn gaan. Dat scheelt je gewoon 1 18" driver. Op de versterker is niet te besparen in dat geval omdat een versterker die 700W op 8ohm levert (M-hoorn) ook wel 1400W op 4ohm kan leveren (SPL-Hoorn).

Als laatste wil ik nog even het voordeel van de M-hoorn toelichten aan de hand van het grafiekje "1xSPL vs 2xMhoorn vol vermogen" dus 1400Watt, hier zie je duidelijk dat de M-hoorn efficienter is qua versterkervermogen. Bedenk wel dat in het geval van de M-hoorn het je twee keer zoveel truck ruimte kost.

Al met al interressant :Big Grin:  en vooral persoonsgebonden waar je voorkeur naar uigaat.

PS ALLE SIMULATIES ZIJN IN 2PI (HALF SPACE). :Big Grin:

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:dus ik denk dat die iets zwaarder uitvalt dan de SPL hoorn



Ik bedoelde eigenlijk iets exacter. Kun je berekenen hoeveel de M-hoorn weegt (in kilo's). Of geef de maten van alle platen, dan bereken ik het zelf  :Big Grin: .
Volledigheidshalve: Is de powercompressie opgenomen in de berekening van de SPLmax?

Mvg Johan

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Ik bedoelde eigenlijk iets exacter. Kun je berekenen hoeveel de M-hoorn weegt (in kilo's). Of geef de maten van alle platen, dan bereken ik het zelf .
> Volledigheidshalve: Is de powercompressie opgenomen in de berekening van de SPLmax?



Voor het gewicht van de M-hoorn zou je even geduld moeten hebben tot Contour hier een keer langssurfd. Voor de totale oppervlakte van de platen voor de SPL sub, dat reken ik vanavond wel even uit.

Maar wat vond je van de rest van mijn verhaal? en waar gaat jouw voorkeur naar uit?

Over de Powercompressie, de grafieken die je ziet komen uit Hornresp waar je dit niet in kan meerekenen. Maar de powercompressie van de gebruikte drivers ligt op volledig RMS vermogen (700W) op iets minder dan 3dB.

Verder zit ik nog te twijfelen tussen 15mm of 18mm multiplex. Als je goed verstevigd moet 15mm toch haast wel lukken? of niet? Door een gevouwen hoorn heb je zowiezo al een heleboel verstevigingen toch? Wat is jullie mening hierover?

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Maar wat vond je van de rest van mijn verhaal? en waar gaat jouw voorkeur naar uit?



Dat van die low-shelving is uiteraard waar. Maar wel tot op bepaalde hoogte.
Als ik me niet vergis beperkt de hoorn op een gegeven moment de weergave in het diep.
Bij een hoorn van 2 mtr zou je bij gebruik van 1 per kant niet significant dieper gaan als 40 Hz. Ik heb nog niet genoeg PA-systemen gehoord om feilloos te kunnen bepalen of dat diep genoeg is, afgaande op Hifi-luidsprekers en mijn eigen PA, denk ik dat ik liever iets meer diepgang heb (maar ik heb dan ook niet bepaald een standaard toepassing op het oog  :Big Grin: )

Voor het toepassingsgebied van de M-en SPL horn (pakkende naam), zijn alle twee, naar mijn idee erg goede systemen (zeg maar beesten). 
Om een primair oordeel te kunnen vellen (secundair zijn luistertests, tertiar is bewijzing na jaren), neem ik toch altijd het gewicht mee.

Zo heb ik 4 subs van 50 kg per stuk. Voor de 15" speakers die er in zitten vind ik dat relatief (veels) te veel gewicht. De 18LW1400 presteert echter ook prima in dezelfde kast. Wat de prestatie/gewichtsverhouding recht zou trekken. Ik bouw immers in mijn eentje op en heb geen vrachtwagen met laadklep ter beschikking.
Hetzelfde gaat wat mij betreft op voor de vergelijking tussen de M-en SPL hoorn.

15 mm multiplex is naar mijn idee echt veel te dun, neem minstens 18 mm. Bij zulke hoge geluidsdrukken wordt bracing en voldoend dik materiaal wel erg belangrijk. Gelukkig is de SPL hoorn maar 60 cm breed, wat de stevigheid zeker ten goede komt.
Werken met verschillende materiaaldiktes kan ook uitkomst bieden. Dus bijv. 15, 18 en 22 mm multiplex afhankelijk van hoe onderhevig de plaat aan trilling is. Plaatselijk verdikken is ook een optie.

Mijn (momentele) ideale systeem houdt na 12 - 16 mtr op met dansbaar beuken  :Big Grin: . Is licht (redelijk compact), heeft een ontiegelijke diepgang. Rendement is naar mijn idee en toepassing dan ook gelukkig veel minder belangrijk :Wink: .

Maar zoals een echte audiofiel kan ik systemen als de M-en SPL horn ook zeker waarderen. En grote kasten hebben ook een erg mooie uitstraling [8)].

Mvg Johan

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Mijn (momentele) ideale systeem houdt na 12 - 16 mtr op met dansbaar beuken . Is licht (redelijk compact), heeft een ontiegelijke diepgang. Rendement is naar mijn idee en toepassing dan ook gelukkig veel minder belangrijk.
> 
> Maar zoals een echte audiofiel kan ik systemen als de M-en SPL horn ook zeker waarderen. En grote kasten hebben ook een erg mooie uitstraling .



Mijn ideale systeem blijft tot 50 meter doorbeuken, en heeft een ontiegelijk hoog rendement (ik doe namelijk ook evenementen buiten waar mensen tot wel op 150 meter afstand staan). En die grote kasten vind ik ook mooi, ik hou niet zo van front geladen. dat ziet er zo simpel uit. Kijk maar is naar funktion-one dat ziet er ja super uit. Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik ook een kleine set heb naast mijn hoornsysteem (15",12" en 1" per kant) want ik draai vanaf een man of 80 tot ongeveer 800 personen, daar kun je toch niet 1 ideaal systeem voor bedenken. 
Mijn dubbel 18" hoorn van het moment (V28PWH van dynacord) die ik ook nog is slecht heb nagebouwd vind ik tegenvallen vandaar deze hoorn. En het is gewoon leuk werk. Ik gebruik dit samen met een dubbel 12" 2" top en wil in de loop van het jaar uitbreiden naar dubbel dus 4 x 18", 4 x 12" en 2 x 2" hoorngeladen per kant dus twee stacks per kant. En dat moet naast de rest van de flightcases de scans e.d. nog in mijn kar van 4 meter bij 1,60 meter passen. Een hoop denkwerk maar wel leuk.

En dan even een geweldige Techno of Trance plaat door de set knallen op ongeveer 145 dB. Ik kan haast niet wachten :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [:I]

----------


## mbottens

Volgens mij gaan we een beetje off topic dus even weer bij de les:

Zijn er nog mensen die ideeen hebben over een post die ik hierboven heb geplaatst? 

Hij begint zo maar lees hierboven maar even





> citaat:Ik heb de M-hoorn is vergeleken met Mijn SPL Hoorn (zo noem ik hem maar). Dit om een soort van referentie te hebben voor mijn ontwerp. Ik neem aan dat die M-hoorn wel een goed resultaat heeft dus als ik daar bij in de buurt kom ben ik wel blij. 
> 
> link: http://www.look2me.nl/extreme



Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie reacties

----------


## Contour

De 18W-1000 heeft een x-max van 7 mm terwijl de 18LW-1400 hier 9 mm weet te noteren. Dit zal ook van invloed zijn op de performance. BTW: voor het echte maximum haalbare zou ik simuleren met de Program belastbaarheid dus 1400W RMS voor de M-hoorn en 2800W RMS voor de SPL hoorn.

In de M-hoorn zitten iets meer panelen, maar ook weer een driver minder. Dus ruwweg kan je zeggen dat de M-hoorn en de SPL-hoorn even zwaar zijn. Een enkele M-hoorn module is dan ongeveer de helft van het gewicht van de SPL-hoorn.

Qua hoornlengte vind ik dat je zowel de lengte van het eerste als laatste hoornsegment een beetje positief hebt ingeschat. Ik zou ongeveer 25cm en 28 cm invullen. Het zal niet veel schelen maar toch.

LET OP: ik heb eens naar je tekening gekeken en volgens mij zijn die achterkamers nooit 110 liter per stuk (in Hornresp vul je 220 liter totaal in) mij lijkt nu dat die kamers iets van 70 liter per stuk zijn. Wat zie ik verkeerd?

Als laatste wil ik opmerken dat die 18Sound drivers 21cm diep zijn, in jouw kast is er dan nagenoeg geen ruimte meer tussen de achterkant van de driver en de zijwand van de kast. Belangrijk is om hier toch iets van 1,5-2 cm ruimte vrij te laten voor de koeling (er zit een ontluchtingsgat door de poolplaat heen) anders kun je die 1400W RMS belastbaarheid gerust vergeten. Nier voor niets is er bij de LAB gekozen voor die aluminium panelen. Daardoor is er net iets meer ruimte voor de driver beschikbaar.

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Qua hoornlengte vind ik dat je zowel de lengte van het eerste als laatste hoornsegment een beetje positief hebt ingeschat. Ik zou ongeveer 25cm en 28 cm invullen. Het zal niet veel schelen maar toch.
> 
> LET OP: ik heb eens naar je tekening gekeken en volgens mij zijn die achterkamers nooit 110 liter per stuk (in Hornresp vul je 220 liter totaal in) mij lijkt nu dat die kamers iets van 70 liter per stuk zijn. Wat zie ik verkeerd?
> 
> Als laatste wil ik opmerken dat die 18Sound drivers 21cm diep zijn, in jouw kast is er dan nagenoeg geen ruimte meer tussen de achterkant van de driver en de zijwand van de kast. Belangrijk is om hier toch iets van 1,5-2 cm ruimte vrij te laten voor de koeling (er zit een ontluchtingsgat door de poolplaat heen) anders kun je die 1400W RMS belastbaarheid gerust vergeten. Nier voor niets is er bij de LAB gekozen voor die aluminium panelen. Daardoor is er net iets meer ruimte voor de driver beschikbaar.
> 
> MVG Contour



Dit soort problemen kwam ik dus ook tegen en grappig genoeg heb ik al deze problemen eind vorige week en afgelopen weekend op weten te lossen, ik heb alleen nog geen update geplaatst van de nieuwe tekening. Maar de vergelijk grafiekjes tussen de SPL en de M-hoorn zijn wel gemaakt met het vernieuwde ontwerp.

De achterkamers samen zijn nu op 140 tot 160 liter gezet, dit gaf ook betere resultaten. Verder staan de drivers nu schuin onder een hoek waardoor er iets meer ruimte tussen de koel opening en de zijplaat ontstaat. Verder zijn er nog wel een paar wijzigingen geweest en ik zal proberen vanavond de update online te zetten.

Over die Xmax van 7mm (18W1000)en 9mm (18LW1400), ik zit bij 40Hz op 2PI 1400 Watt onder mijn Xmax van 7mm. Ik heb de kast ook met een 18LW1400 gesimuleerd en de resultaten zijn dan wel iets beter en je blijft dan beter onder de Xmax. Met een 18LW1400 zie je als duidelijkste verschil tegenover de 18W1000 dat het rond de 100Hz ongeveer een half dB'tje zachter gaat maar met de 18LW1400 wordt de SPL-hoorn wel in 1 keer geschikt voor het gebruik tot 35Hz i.p.v. 40Hz. Maar ja ik heb de 18W1000's liggen. En misschien vervang ik ze wel een keer door de 18LW1400's. Je moet ook weten dat simulaties met de 18TBX46 van BCspeakers een erg leuk resultaat geeft dit heb ik ook eens geprobeerd. Die heeft ook nog eens het voordeel dat hij met 1000W RMS belastbaar is en met 2000W piek. Wat zijn jullie ideeen hierover?

@Contour

Wat vind jij verder van mijn stelling een paar posts hierboven dat je met twee verschillende uitgangspunten twee totaal verschillende uitkomsten krijgt (Logisch). Maar dat het eigenlijk wel twee interressante projecten zijn met alleen een andere persoonlijke keuze.

En vind je ook niet dat ook al zijn het twee verschillende concepten dat de M-Hoorn en de SPL-Hoorn redelijk dicht bij elkaar in de buurt liggen. 

Ik hoor wel weer van jullie maar het komt nu gelukkig dicht bij een prototype :Big Grin: [8D] in de buurt.

Groeten

----------


## Contour

Het rendement van beide hoornkasten is zo hoog dat je in de praktijk niet vaak het volle versterkervermogen zal benutten. In dat geval vraag ik me af in hoeverre het vermogen van de dubbele 18" driver in de SPL-hoorn benut gaan worden. Als je bijv. 3dB onder het maximum gaat zitten dan zou je al met 1 driver af kunnen. Die heeft het dan wel zwaar en daardoor meer powercompressie. Dus twee drivers is op zich altijd wel handig hoor...

Persoonlijk zou ik gerust 2000W RMS aan versterkervermogen op een M-hoorn durven te zetten... Dus enige marge is er wel denk ik.

Ik ben wel zeer benieuwd naar je prototype!

Trouwens je verhaal over die versterkers is niet geheel volledig. In het geval van de M-hoorn kun je bijv een versterker kopen die 2x1000W bij 2 ohm levert (op 2 ohm belasten is het meeste uit je amp halen, dit moet dan wel een goede zijn bijv. QSC PL2.0) en die dan bruggen dat levert dan 2000W RMS op 4 ohm. En een stackje M-hoorn per kant is ook 4 ohm (2x 8 ohm driver) dus dan kan je mooi met 1 amp per kant volstaan. Zeer kosten effectief dus.

BTW: die SPL-hoorn is wel een vermogensvreter hoor! Zoals ik al aangaf zullen die 18Sound drivers niet moeilijk doen over een 3000W RMS per kastje... oftwel welke amps ga jij eraan hangen denk je?

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Als je bijv. 3dB onder het maximum gaat zitten dan zou je al met 1 driver af kunnen



Met twee drivers krijg je toch ook het koppel effect wat 3dB oplevert plus die 3dB extra vermogen is toch 6dB of maak ik nu een rekenfout? Dit zie je namelijk ook mooi terug in de vergelijk grafieken waar twee SPL-hoornen bij 2800 Watt ongeveer 5dB harder gaan als 2 M-hoornen met 1400 Watt erop.

Begrijp me goed ik wil geen concurrentie strijd met de M-hoorn, zoals ik al eerder aangaf heb ik de M-hoorn gebruikt als referentie omdat ik vind dat de M-hoorn erg hard gaat voor 1 18" driver. En zoals je in de grafieken ziet gaat de SPL met 1Watt ook niet zo hard als een M-hoorn met 1 watt[} :Smile: ]. Maar is de kracht van de SPL gewoon dat hij op Max harder gaat door de twee drivers. Zoals ik al eerder zei: Interressant die twee concepten vergeleken. :Smile: 

En over die belasting van 3000Watt en welke versterker daar achter moet. Ik hou zelf niet zo van het maximale vermogen in een kast te stoppen. dus ik ga gewoon uit van die 1400W rms vermogen. Ik wil me namelijk geen zorgen maken als ik bijvoorbeeld 8 uur lang goed hard moet draaien en dat mijn speakers er misschien uit fikken halverwege omdat ze toch net even iets te warm werden. 

Als versterker gebruik ik momenteel op het laag een E&W PL-2400 die 2x1200Wrms op 4ohm levert. Deze staat op 4 18W1000's en ja ik heb het clip lampje wel eens zien branden. Ik zou voor iedere kast 1 PL-2400 kunnen Gebruiken dan zou er bijna 3Kwatt Rms op 2 18W1000's komen te staan. Maar ik had altijd begrepen dat je je een beetje aan die RMS moet houden.

----------


## Contour

Het effect van de koppeling is al meegenomen in de 1W/1m grafiek. Enkel het verschil tussen 2800W en 1400W is precies 3dB.

Waar je die 5-6dB vandaan haalt is me wel een raadsel. Volgens mij scheelt het ongeveer 3dB in die maximaal vermogen grafiek... (de schaalverdeling is immers per 5dB)

BTW: een zwaar overbemeten versterker is nog altijd de beste manier om te vorkomen dat je je speakers opblaast. Want een versterker van 2000W die half openstaat zal veel minder kwalijke vervormingen geven dan een 1000W versterker die tot in de clip staat te spelen. Vuistregel voor serieuze drivers is om deze aan te sturen met 1,5 tot 2 keer het RMS vermogen. Voor de 18W1000 is dat dus 1400W per driver dus 2800W op jouw SPL-hoorn

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Voor de 18W1000 is dat dus 1400W per driver dus 2800W op jouw SPL-hoorn,



 dat wordt dus bruggen van de versterkers, alleen wanneer weet je dan als het te hard gaat en dan vooral bekeken over een langere periode (4 tot 8 uur)?





> citaat:Waar je die 5-6dB vandaan haalt is me wel een raadsel. Volgens mij scheelt het ongeveer 3dB in die maximaal vermogen grafiek... (de schaalverdeling is immers per 5dB)



Je hebt gelijk.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Te hard gaan dat hoor je over het algemeen wel.
Als je een versterker hebt van ongeveer 1,5/2x het RMS vermogen dan heb je meer headroom , je kan dus als je pieken in je geluid krijgt dit opvangen zonder dat je versterker vol in de CLIP schiet. Dit vind ik een van de grootste voordelen. 
Heel vaak gebruik je niet eens al je versterker vermogen , maar je weet wel dat je versterker het houd , je zit niet altijd op het randje te werken.

Over het algemeen maakt het niet uit of je 2 of 8 uur draait , zolang je maar op blijft letten dat je amps niet clippen , en er geen vervormt signaal naar je versterkers/speakers word gestuurt.

M.V.G

----------


## Leinad

Ik zie dat reacties welkom zijn, dus wil ik graag wat toevoegen aan het verhaal over geringe ruimte achter de speaker. Bij de LAB-hoorn is dit opgelost door gebruik van aluminium panelen. Zouden de aluminium panelen ook nog als voordeel kunnen bieden dat de warmte afvoer beter is? En zo de betrouwbaarheid van de speaker bevorderd.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Volgens AJ-horn zullen de 18 Sound 18LW-1400 drivers vanaf 35Hz hun x-max van 9mm niet overschrijden. Dat is een confortabele gedachte...



@Contour

Een tijdje geleden deed je deze uitspraak, is dit bij 1400Watt gemeten? Zo ja dan is het toch zowiezo link om meer dan 1400Watt in de kast te stoppen? Of ga je ervan uit dat die 1400Watt of meer zich over het gebied 35Hz tot 100Hz verdeeld? 

Ik zit momenteel bij 40Hz op mijn Xmax maar volgens mij komt dit vooral door de 18W1000 want bij de 18LW1400 kom ik wel wat lager uit maar nog niet op 35Hz.

Dan nog een vraagje: Ik ben nog even aan het simuleren geweest maar wat mij opvalt is dat ik bij 100Hz niet veel hoger kom dan 106dB 1W/half space. He lukt wel om het gebied onder de 100Hz omhoog te krijgen door een langere en grotere hoorn alleen rond de 100Hz blijft het dan dus steken. Weet iemand hoe dit komt? Door welke parameters wordt deze beperking gecreerd of komt het heel misschien door hornresp?

----------


## mbottens

Ik had het al eens over de 18TBX46 van BCspeakers, nou ik heb even wat gesimuleerd met een SPL-Hoorn en deze driver en kwam tot hetvolgende max spl. (ps de 18TBX46 heeft een RMS bel. van 1000Wrms).

*2 kasten (4x18")*, 2pi (half space), 4000W en dan op 40Hz *140dB* en op 100Hz *143dB* 

(ter vergelijk 18W1000 SPL 2x, 138 tot 141dB op 2800W) 
(ter vergelijk Mhoorn met 18LW1400 2x, 135 tot 138dB 1400W)

*4 kasten (8x18")*, 2pi (half space), 8000W en dan op 40Hz *145dB* en op 100Hz *147dB*

(ter vergelijk 18W1000 SPL 4x, 143 tot 145dB op 5600W) 
(ter vergelijk Mhoorn met 18LW1400 4x, 140 tot 142dB 2800W)

Het blijkt toch een beest te wezen die 18TBX46, heeft iemand ervaring met deze driver?

*Samenvattend: 147dB met 4 Kasten, 3200 liter truckruimte, 8000 Watt RMS en 8 18" speakers, volgens mij nog niet zo'n slecht resultaat* :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contour

In het kader van de 'headroom' is er in de M-hoorn ook gekozen voor de 18LW-1400 driver. Deze heeft een maximale excursie van 50mm piek-piek! Dat is dus 25mm in 1 richting, beduidend meer dan de 9mm die als x-max is aangegeven. De vraag is of die B&C driver ook zo'n enorme reserve achter de hand heeft.

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:In het kader van de 'headroom' is er in de M-hoorn ook gekozen voor de 18LW-1400 driver. Deze heeft een maximale excursie van 50mm piek-piek! Dat is dus 25mm in 1 richting, beduidend meer dan de 9mm die als x-max is aangegeven. De vraag is of die B&C driver ook zo'n enorme reserve achter de hand heeft.
> 
> MVG Contour



Daar zit wat in, ik ben alleen niet zo bekend met Xmax en maximale excursie. Waarom kijk je bij het ontwerp naar je speaker naar die 9mm Xmax en niet naar die 25mm? en waarom is er een Xmax van 9mm opgegeven terwijl de Xmax eigelijk 25mm is? Heeft dit te maken met het feit dat het 1 is dat de spoel zich tussen de magneet bevind en bij het andere gaat het om mechanische vernieling ofzo?????

Ik heb de sheet van de 18TBX46 is bekeken en daar staan de volgende specs: Xmax 9mm en Xvar is 11mm, ik weet niet of die Xvar bij BC hetzelfde is als de Max excursion van 25mm bij de 18LW1400, mocht dat wel zo zijn dan valt de 18TBX46 direct af. Want hard gaan is leuk maar uitgescheurde speakers is minder leuk.

----------


## speakerfreak

9mm is de Xmass, hoeveel mm de speaker kan uitslaan,m en zijn *kracht* nog  heeft, de 25/50mm( x damage) is alleen hoever de speaker in en uit kan gaan, dus niet dat ie bij een uitslag van 25mm nog in het magnetisch veld zit

----------


## Rademakers

Buiten de Xmax verliest de speaker zijn controle over de uitslag. De speaker gaat bijvoorbeeld behalve naar voor en achter, ook zijwaartse bewegingen maken.
Dit is duidelijk hoorbaar doordat het geluid in kwaliteit afneemt.
Als de Xmax te ver wordt overschreden komt de spoel tegen de poolplaat aan, hij slaat zichzelf dan kapot. De speaker overschrijdt in dat geval zijn Xmech.

De Xmech is meestal ongeveer twee keer de Xmax. De ene speaker zal na het overschrijden van de Xmax echter sneller de controle kwijtraken als de andere.
Hierdoor kan de Xmech veel sneller bereikt worden als dat je door een simulatieprogramma zou vermoeden. 
Het gehoor is hierbij één van de belangrijkere meet-instrumenten. Een speaker die zijn Xmax overschrijdt laat dit meestal duidelijk horen. Het valt vaak ook te zien.

De Xmax is in dit geval 9 mm, de Xmech is 25 mm.
Het verlies in controle tussen Xmax en Xmech is niet voorspelbaar en ook niet echt linear.

Mvg Johan

----------


## mbottens

waar zal die  



> citaat:Xvar is 11mm



 dan op slaan?

----------


## frederik_

http://www.speakerstore.nl/htm/xmax.htm

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Xmax 9mm en *Xvar is 11mm,* ik weet niet of die Xvar bij BC hetzelfde is als de Max excursion van 25mm bij de 18LW1400,



*
Hoe zit dit dan?*

----------


## frederik_

Ik heb die Xvar ookal is opgezocht met google, maar er is gewoon niks over te vinden.
Je zou B&C kunnen mailen.

----------


## mbottens

zelf gok ik dat de Xmax dus gewoon die 9mm is en dat die Xvar staat voor het gedeelte van de spoel dat zich dan nog in de luchtspleet bevind. Waarop je dan voor de maximale excursie die 11mm bij de 9mm mag optellen, dan kom je op 20mm wat toch een redelijke waarde is.
Toch?

----------


## mbottens

@Frederik

Als ik het goed heb begrepen heb jij samen met contour de M-hoorn bedacht, ten eerste mijn complimenten. Ik neem aan dat jij dit onderwerp ook wel al een tijdje volgt en nu vraag ik me af wat jij als hoorn bouwer over mijn SPL-horn creatie[8D] te zeggen hebt. En als je misschien nog tips of iets dergelijks hebt om het te verbeteren.

Ik moet je wel vertellen dat de gemeten waardes op de volgende link met het up to date ontwerp zijn gemaakt, alleen de tekeningen die online staan zijn niet up to date. Daar wordt aan gewerkt.

http://look2me.nl/extreme

----------


## frederik_

Hoi Martin,

Ik volg dit topic al een tijdje. Het is een bron van informatie geworden voor de hoornleken.
Erg handig dus. Ik ben blij dat er zoveel hoorngekken zijn in ons kleine kikkerlandje.

Over Xvar heb ik gemaild met B&C. Hopelijk mailen ze terug.

Over je ontwerp. Ik heb er wel vertrouwen in. Zijn de tekeningen van de voorkamer up-to-date?
Ik mis daar een overzicht met de koppeling aan de hoorn.

Mvg,
Frederik

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Over Xvar heb ik gemaild met B&C. Hopelijk mailen ze terug.



Jij ook al?  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]
Ik heb twee dagen geleden een mailtje gestuurd, nog niets terug gehad. 

Mvg Johan

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Over je ontwerp. Ik heb er wel vertrouwen in. Zijn de tekeningen van de voorkamer up-to-date?
> Ik mis daar een overzicht met de koppeling aan de hoorn.



Van wat online staat is niet veel meer up to date behalve de grafieken. Ik ga het weekend (lang weekend) nog even flink stoeien met deze kast, Ik wil graag weer terug naar de standaard maat (60 of 120cm), ik zit nu namelijk met 1 maat die 130 cm is en eentje is 105 cm. Ik wil de hoornmond en de hoornlengte nog iets vergroten en denk op die manier nog een iets hoger rendement te kunnen behalen. Ik denk dat ik zondag avond alles wel online kan krijgen, incl. de definitieve bouwtekening. 

Over dat je het een informatief onderwerp vind. Dat was ook de bedoeling, ik heb al jaren interesse in hoorn ontwerpen en had al heel wat ideeen, ik dacht als ik dit allemaal in 1 onderwerp kan krijgen dan heb je een interressant overzicht. IK heb dit onderwerp ook in word opgeslagen en wil binnenkort een samenvatting gaan schrijven en dat zal ik dan zeker wel even posten.

Groeten Martin,

----------


## frederik_

Dit is een prachtig verhelderend plaatje bij je voorkamer:
http://www.prosoundweb.com/lsp/LAB-3DC.gif

----------


## mbottens

> citaatit is een prachtig verhelderend plaatje bij je voorkamer:



 Dat klopt, en dan moet ik eerlijk bekennen dat ik eerst die plaatjes heb gezien voor dat ik op het idee kwam om zoiets in mijn hoorn te gebruiken. (BETER GOED GEJAT DAN SLECHT BEDACHT) Wel is het bij mij een beetje anders maar de inspiratie kwam van dat plaatje.

----------


## mbottens

Ik zit nog steeds met deze vraag in mijn maag, en volgens mij is het antwoord hierop fundamenteel voor hoornontwerpen. Het leek me dus wel leuk en interessant als hier een antwoord op komt. En natuurlijk wil ik boven die 106dB uit, je moet nooit tevreden zijn natuurlijk.

Hier de vraag:





> citaatan nog een vraagje: Ik ben nog even aan het simuleren geweest maar wat mij opvalt is dat ik bij 100Hz niet veel hoger kom dan 106dB 1W/half space. He lukt wel om het gebied onder de 100Hz omhoog te krijgen door een langere en grotere hoorn alleen rond de 100Hz blijft het dan dus steken. Weet iemand hoe dit komt? Door welke parameters wordt deze beperking gecreerd of komt het heel misschien door hornresp?



Als iemand hier ideeen over heeft, ik ben benieuwd.

Groeten martin,

----------


## mbottens

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE

KIJK OP:
http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

Volgens mij ben ik aangekomen bij het definitieve ontwerp voor een prototype. Behalve als jullie nog bruikbare kritiek hebben, dat is natuurlijk altijd welkom. Ook ben ik benieuwd naar jullie reacties.

Zoals jullie weten heb ik tijdens het ontwerp veel gekeken naar de curve van de M-hoorn omdat dat toch een redelijk efficiente hoorn is. Later bleek dat de M-hoorn en de SPL-hoorn qua curve wel erg dicht bij elkaar in de buurt kwamen terwijl er twee totaal verschillende uitgangspunten zijn gebruikt namelijk:
Veel rendement en makkelijk te hanteren (Module Hoorn) en
Veel rendement en hoge Max SPL met 1 kast (SPL-Hoorn).
Wat kun je hier nou uit op maken? dat heb ik beschreven op de bovenstaande link met daarbij een paar outputs van hornresp:

http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

Het rendement is van de SPL hoorn is van *40Hz tot 100Hz 104dB +/- 2dB* op 1W/1M half space gemeten (2PI). Op Quarter space (1PI) is het rendement: *105,5dB +/- 1,5dB* dus 40Hz 104dB en 100Hz 107dB

De grafieken zijn gesimuleerd met de 18LW1400 om nog beter te kunnen vergelijken met de M-Hoorn. Ook blijkt dat je met de 18LW1400 een beter resultaat verkrijgt dan met de 18W1000. Het verschil zit hem eigenlijk in het kruisen van de 105dB lijn. Dit gebeurd bij de 18W1000 bij 85Hz en bij de 18LW1400 tussen de 70 en 75Hz.

Ik zal zeggen kijk allemaal eens op http://www.look2me.nl/extreme en dan wacht ik met smart op jullie reacties :Smile: .

PS. de tekst/commentaar op look2me/extreme is ook veranderd als je zin hebt moet je dit maar eens lezen :Big Grin:  En je reacties hier plaatsen.

Ik hoor weer van jullie

Groeten Martin. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dokter dB

Bij deze de beloofde reactie Martin..
jullie zijn wat opgeschoten!
Een aantal dingen:
heb nav dit topic op de FF beurs met wat collega's (en ontwerpers) gepraat. Een laaghoorn heeft toch een exponentieel verloop nodig, meer nog dan een hooghoorn.
Als je de meeste hooghoorns bekijkt is het vaak een om en nabij konische hoorn met een knik. Dat werkt beter. Een soort "Trade-off"/"best of both worlds" verhaal...
Voor laag is konisch niet goed. Het is teveel om nu even uit te leggen, en ik weet het ook niet precies, maar eigenlijk moet je daarvoor het boek van Harry Olson kopen. 
http://www.rbookshop.com/science/a/A...0486217698.htm
Ik heb het ook niet voorhanden en wil het eigenlijk ook best hebben, dus misschien kunnen we een gezamelijke inkoopaktie doen...
Dat boek bevat zoveel informatie, dat is een soort bijbel, net als beranek (uit 1953!). En Altec-Lansing heeft ook veel gepubliceerd over dit onderwerp

Maar over de SPL hoorn: De afmetingen zijn okee (qua truckmaat is 60cm eenheden ideaal), je rendement is ook ok.
Maar ik begrijp de 18" niet helemaal. Ik weet dat je die al hebt liggen, maar ik zou persoonlijk voor 15" gaan.... 18" is een moeilijke konus/slechte stijfheid. of misschien zelfs beter 4x10"? maak er leuk iets anders van dan wat iedereen al heeft! :Smile:  4x10 zou wel eens heel goed uit kunnen pakken, aleen er is heeel beperkte keuze in geschikte 10" speakers...

----------


## mbottens

@dokter dB

Ik heb de link even bekeken en de prijs van het boek moet geen probleem vormen. Over mijn SPL-Hoorn, het klopt dat hij is ontworpen met 3 conische delen. Ik zal vanavond eens kijken in hoeverre die conische delen een exponentiele hoorn benaderen. Is het ook nog een vereiste om meer delen te maken om dichter in de buurt van een exponentiele hoorn te komen?

En kun je ook niet een klein beetje verantwoorden waarom je voor een exponentiele hoorn zou moeten gaan?

En hoe zit dat dan met de simulatie uitkomsten die je krijgt met bijv. Hornresp met een conische hoorn? Is deze incorrect of zijn er nog andere aspecten die je met de simulatie niet tegenkomt maar die je wel gaat merken bij een conische hoorn?

----------


## Contour

Jammer dat het Hornresp invoerscherm er niet meer staat en dat de meeste maten niet meer zijn aangegeven, nu kan ik niet meer echt naar eventuele foutjes speuren.

3 konische delen achter elkaar daarmee kun je exponentieel prima benaderen. Konisch heeft doorgaans een wat lager rendement rond de grensfrequentie (voor hetzelfde aantal liters hoorn) Neem je gelijke Ah en Am dan zal konisch misschien zelfs beter zijn maar dat is dan omdat die konische hoorn veel meer liters lucht in zich heeft.

MVG Contour

----------


## dokter dB

ja precies, de golflengtes zijn groot dus dan gaat die 3 konische delen benadering prima. 
Met hooghoorns: de driver exit is heel klein tov de hoornmond, en daarom werkt het op een bepaalde frequentie niet goed meer, met een knik word dat dan opgelost. Die knik verbetert dus de openingshoek/response van het bovenste gedeelte (b.v. 7kHz en hoger). 
De gevraagde bandbreedte bij een hooghoorn is ook enorm, bijna 4 oktaven, een laaghoorn maar ongeveer 2...

----------


## mbottens

Sorry jongens mijn fout, ik wil graag reacties alleen dan zal ik vanavond direct even een update plaatsen inclusief hornresp en maten.

Misschien is het wel leuk om nog even door te vergaderen over conisch en exponentieel. Ik kreeg met 3 conische delen namelijk wel een mooier resultaat.

Groeten en nogmaals excuses

----------


## )jeroen(

Over die 4x10"-ers, Eminence heeft nu ook (al wel een tijdje) een 10" lab uit.

----------


## mbottens

ik heb met de volgende formule eens berekend hoe bij mijn kast het exponentiele verloop zou moeten verlopen. Dit is de formule:





> citaat:Voor een exponentiele hoorn geldt:
> 
> A(x) = A(h) * e^(k * x )
> 
> Hier is:
> 
> A(x) = het oppervlak op een afstand x van de hals
> A(h) = halsoppervlak
> k = hoornkonstante
> ...



Mijn invoer gegevens zijn: Hoornmond 5600cm^2, Hals 900cm^2 lengte van Hals tot Hoornmond 210cm. eerste knikpunt 125cm, tweede knikpunt 125+53= 178cm en derde knikpunt 125+53+32= 210cm.

Daarmee kom ik op de volgende hoornconstante: 0,0087.

Bij mij liggen de knikpunten op de volgende plaatsen: *op 125cm* van de hals met een oppervlakte van *2400cm^2*, volgens de bovenstaande formule zou hij *2650cm^2* moeten zijn. en het volgende knikpunt ligt op *178cm* van de hals en daar is hij bij mij *4040cm^2* en volgens de formule zou hij *4190cm^2* moeten zijn. En als laatste punt wat dus op *210cm* van de hals ligt is het bij mij *5600cm^2* en dat zou volgens de formule *5525cm^2* moeten zijn.

Zoals je ziet zijn mijn oppervlaktes bij de eerste twee knikpunten iets te klein en bij het laatste punt iets te groot, tenminste wanneer ik voor een exponentiel verloop zal gaan. Mag je nu zeggen dat mijn 3 conische vormen wel een exponentiele vorm benaderen?

Groeten Martin en ik ga nu bezig met de update van mijn SPL site

----------


## mbottens

UPDATE

http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

Ja alweer alleen nu staan de hornresp input pars. er ook bij en er staan maten bij de tekeningen.

Ik heb hierboven ook een post gedaan over het exponentiele verloop, Ik ben benieuwd wat jullie reactie hierop is.

Ik hoor wel weer van jullie en ik hoop dat jullie nog wat kritiek op mijn ontwerp hebben. Daar wordt het resultaat namelijk alleen maar beter van. :Big Grin: 

Groeten Martin.

----------


## frederik_

Ik kan het slecht onderbouwen, maar ik vind het maar niks zoals die drivers tegen elkaar staan aan te blaffen.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Ik kan het slecht onderbouwen, maar ik vind het maar niks zoals die drivers tegen elkaar staan aan te blaffen.



Zou je het misschien toch kunnen proberen te onderbouwen. In het begin van het onderwerp hoorn ontwerpen is hier namelijk al een beetje over gediscusseerd en zo als het nu is leek het de mensen voorheen wel goed. Maar wij kunnen het fout hebben.

Nog meer mensen die hier een reactie op hebben, natuurlijk mag je ook reacties op andere delen van de hoorn geven daarom staat het namelijk online.

Alvast bedankt

en ik hoor van jullie, groeten.

----------


## Rademakers

Zou je ook de cone excursie grafiek kunnen plaatsen?

Mvg Johan

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Zou je ook de cone excursie grafiek kunnen plaatsen?



Is gebeurd, onder aan de pagina op:

http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

ik wacht met smart op jullie reacties. :Big Grin: 

De groeten

----------


## mbottens

@ Contour, Rademakers en eigenlijk iedereen.

http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

Alles is geupdate inclusief de input gegevens de Diapraghm displacement en het commentaar bij de figuren. Dus kom maar op met die reacties. Verder, denken jullie dat naar aanleiding van een van mijn bovenstaande posts over exponentieel de SPL-hoorn zich meer zal gedragen als een exponentiele hoorn of als een aaneenschakeling van conische elementen?

En Frederik vond (niet onderbouwd) dat die twee drivers een beetje vreemd tegen over elkaar zitten. Hoe denkt de rest hierover?

@Frederik 

Zou je misschien toch nog willen proberen om je statement te onderbouwen?

Dan het resultaat: Vinden jullie met 1 kast per kant, 40Hz (102dB) 100Hz (106dB) met 1 watt/1meter/Half space (2pi), een goed genoeg rendement?

http://www.look2me.nl/extreme

Ik hoor het wel van jullie tot ziens

Groeten Martin.

----------


## Contour

Martin, simuleer anders eens de LAB-hoorn en kijk hoe die prestaties overeenkomen met jouw SPL-hoorn. Dat kan gerust een grove benadering zijn voor het hoornverloop. Ik heb dit eigenlijk nog niet gezien met Hornresp maar ik denk dat het rendement niet hoger gaat zijn dat je SPL-hoorn, althans niet wereldschokkend!

MVG Contour

----------


## dokter dB

goed idee contour, dat is de beste vergelijk, in dezelfde omstandigheden simuleren. 
Overiens: 106 dB op 100Hz is vrij normaal voor 2 drivers (100dB) +hoorn (meestal ongeveer 6dB erbij)..

Die drivers onder een hoek moet volgens mij toch gewoon kunnen? als ze kapot gaan koop je toch 4x10 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contour

Per kast heeft hij dan wel 8x10" nodig om hetzelfde konusoppervlak te krijgen, misschien de LAB-10 driver... wordt wel een duur kastje op die manier maar ja, trekt dan wel een wattje of 8000 RMS...

MVG Contour

----------


## dokter dB

niet helemaal waar want de hoorn werkt niet meer zo goed bij 30 Hz, dus waarom 2x18" oppervlakte.... 
In het 50-120Hz gebied zou het met 4x10 3dB harder moeten gaan.
En 500W per 10" lijkt me meer dan voldoende...

----------


## frederik_

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> niet helemaal waar want de hoorn werkt niet meer zo goed bij 30 Hz, dus waarom 2x18" oppervlakte.... 
> In het 50-120Hz gebied zou het met 4x10 3dB harder moeten gaan.
> En 500W per 10" lijkt me meer dan voldoende...



Wat je eigenlijk dus zegt is waarom uberhaupt 2x 18" gebruiken in deze hoorn.

----------


## dokter dB

ehhh ja! 
volgens de aangeleverde gegevens op dit topic doet de labhorn het met 2x12 beter/net zo goed... zegt genoeg of niet...
Maar er moet nog een simulatie komen van de lab ter vergelijk....
ik zou 4x10 nemen, is weer eens wat anders....

----------


## Contour

In een aantal opzichten is 2x12" voor een sub-hoorn beter, echter Martin heeft die 18" drivers al liggen dus ik snap zijn keuze. Sowieso voor hoger dan 40Hz kan een 18" al weer goede diensten bewijzen. Echter een goed punt blijft de vraag of 2x 18" nu nog wel een voordeel boven 1x 18" heeft. Zal die 3dB ook als extra verschijnen... Of is het puur de hoorn zelf die door compressie de maximale SPL gaat begrenzen... in dat geval is de 2e 18" driver pure geldverspilling. Helaas houdt zowel AJ-horn als Hornresp geen enkele rekening met compressie verschijnselen en daardoor optredende vervormingen.

De theorie hierover is zo beperkt en onduidelijk dat we nu op een punt aankomen dat er gewoon eens gebouwd moet worden en daarna vergeleken...

@dokter dB:

De LAB-12 driver zal hoogstwaarschijnlijk binnenkort opgevolgd worden door een type met dezelfde TS parameters maar nu wel MET kortsluitwindingen, dus nog lagere vervorming. Ik geloof dat ze als doel hebben 20dB lagere K2. Lees maar eens op het Live Audio Board:

www.live-audio.com

MVG Contour

----------


## dokter dB

okee das mooi, dan stop ik die nieuwe lab12" in m'n hifi sub, ipv de xls12, want de lab 12" presteert nl wel beter. De pass. radiator zal wel peerless blijven....
Goed dat ze dat bij eminence veranderen, helaas wel lullig voor de lab bezitters

Maar ik zou ook gaan bouwen martin, en als je het luidsprekerpaneel afneembaar maakt, kan je altijd nog met andere drivers rommelen.

----------


## mbottens

Allereerst bedankt voor jullie reacties, Hier heb ik natuurlijk ook weer iets over te melden. Dat ik die drivers heb liggen is een punt om dubbel 18" te gaan maken. Maar de belastbaarheid is ook een stuk hoger als bij 12"ers en de enige reden dat er 12"ers gebruikt worden is toch om meer ruimte voor je hoorn over te houden? Mijn hoorn is nu 2,10 meter en dat is lang genoeg om door te gaan tot 40Hz. En bij 2 kasten kan de setup al tot 35Hz doorspelen, en volgens mij is dit voor gemiddeld PA gebruik diep genoeg (Kijk maar eens hoeveel grote merken een dubbele bandpass hoorn in hun pakket hebben, niet om zo laag te gaan? Dit vind ik zelf iets te weinig laag vandaar dit ontwerp. 

Met 1 18" in een kast wordt de curve ook niet zo vlak, vooral met 1 kast per kant. In 2pi (half space) heb ik nu een curve die van 40Hz tot 100Hz +/- 2,5 dB werkt (dat vind ik best vlak). 

Een ander voordeel van dubbel 18" vind ik de Headroom die je hebt. Je ziet bij bijvoorbeeld de M-hoorn dat er rond 60 Hz een piek zit in de displacement die boven de Xmax uitkomt. Dat is bij mij bij het dubbele vermogen nog niet het geval. 

Een ander punt vind ik dat wanneer je een keer goed wil knallen met 1 18" hoorn per kant dan hoef je niet in de maximale RMS belasting te gaan zitten om een behoorlijke geluidsdruk te krijgen wanneer je 2 drivers in die kast hebt zitten. 

Ik ben benieuwd wat jullie hier op te zeggen hebben, Als ik het naar jullie mening fout heb dan moet je dat zekers even melden.

PS. Welke input parameters moet je gebruiken voor een Lab-Hoorn, ik heb de speakers namelijk ingevoerd en een exponentiele hoorn van 4,50 gesimuleerd en daar zal je niet echt blij mee worden. Pas met 4 kasten per kant krijg je een beetje vlakke response.

Ik hoor het wel weer 

Tot ziens,

Martin Ottens.

----------


## )jeroen(

12" wordt in de lab gebruikt omdat hij sneller kan bewegen/reageren dan een zo'n zware 18". Daarom zie je ook vaak 4x10" bij basgitaar in plaats van 1x18"

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Een ander voordeel van dubbel 18" vind ik de Headroom die je hebt. Je ziet bij bijvoorbeeld de M-hoorn dat er rond 60 Hz een piek zit in de displacement die boven de Xmax uitkomt. Dat is bij mij bij het dubbele vermogen nog niet het geval.



De displacement is natuurlijk wel gesimuleerd met sinus (crestfactor 3?).
Terwijl muziek toch minimaal wel crestfactor 7 á 9 is.
Oftewel in de simulatie wordt de Xmax bereikt, maar in de praktijk is dat veel minder waarschijnlijk.

Op jouw SPL-hoorn zul je dus ook 2000 Watt moeten zetten om tot de gesimuleerde Xmax te komen. Nog wel meer in de praktijk. Dat is toch een behoorlijke versterker (in gewicht en prijs).

Persoonlijk ben ik van mening dat je de Xmax wel goed moet benutten, anders kun je net zo goed een speaker met een kleinere Xmax kopen )bij wijze van spreken  :Wink: ).
Oftewel een speaker die in de simulatie net niet aan zijn Xmax komt op rms-belastbaarheid.

Als voorbeeld mijn speakers: Volgens Leap komen ze bij 125 W al op hun Xmax.
Volgens WinISD Pro komen ze bij 192 W aan hun Xmax. (Volgens beide programma´s rond de 60 Hz).
Terwijl ze bij 400 W pas hoorbaar/zichtbaar over de Xmax gaan.
Vandaar dat ze ongeveer 300 W krijgen.
(Het gaat hier trouwens wel over br, ik weet niet zeker of een speaker bij frontloaded sneller of minder snel zijn Xmax bereikt, maar ik neem aan minder snel, door de enerzijds gesloten ruimte).

Hoe doet jouw SPL~hoorn het trouwens met maar één luidspreker, ik ben wel benieuwd hoeveel verschil er zit tussen 1 of 2 speakers, in de SPL~hoorn.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Contour

De LAB-hoorn is ook ontworpen voor gebruik in clusters van 4 tot 6 per kant. Alleen dan zal de responsie vlak zijn tot 28Hz 1 enkele of twee kasten per kant biedt simpelweg te weinig mondoppervlak.

Daarmee bedoel ik niet dat zo'n setup niet zal klinken! Het is gewoon niet vlak punt uit. 

Ook is er bij de LAB een klein foutje geslopen in de achterkamers, deze zijn geloof ik per ongeluk iets te klein uitgevallen waardoor er een lichte dip in de responsie ziet.

Gelukkig dat je ziet dat je met een enkele LAB halfspace ook geen rendement van 112dB bij 30Hz krijgt, dat had ik me zo al voorgesteld.

En inderdaad het enige sterke argument wat ik heb gelezen wat spreekt voor een 12" is dat deze minder achterkamer nodig heeft zodat je in dezelfde kast meer 'hoorn' kunt stoppen.

MVG Contour

----------


## dokter dB

en betere stijfheid konus, en beter impulsgedrag....
Dat iets minder vermogen is te relatief, dat scheelt 1 dB oid...

----------


## Contour

Er zijn inderdaad ook 12" drivers die hetzelfde vermogen aankunnen als die 18LW-1000 drivers, of zelfs meer bijv. 12LW-1400 etc.

Een kleine konus is veel stabiler en dat is zeker van belang omdat je wilt dat de konus zich als 1 geheel gedraagt, op die aanname zijn ook alle Hornresp curves gebaseerd.

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

Is het voordeel van een 18" tegenover een 12" ook niet dat er meer lucht in beweging wordt gezet door het grotere oppervlak? En is het dan niet zo voor lage tonen dat je door het meer in beweging zetten van lucht (door een 18"er) meer geluidsdruk krijgt en een beter voelbare bas krijgt.

En ik weet niet als je bij bas speakers naar het rendement mag kijken wat in de specs staat, (99dB voor de 18")? Maar als dit wel mag dan heb ik het volgende. Een 12" die 1000W of meer kan verdragen die heeft volgens mij in alle gevallen een lager rendement dan een 18" die ongeveer 1000W kan verstoken. Als dit niet zo is, corrigeer mij dan. En kun je dan per definitie niet zeggen dat je beter uit bent met een speaker die meer rendement heeft?

Ik wil nog even zeggen dat ik dit een interressante discussie vind, want helemaal aan het einde van het ontwerp komen we eigelijk weer bij het begin de driver keuze. Wat naar mijn idee wel een belangrijk punt is want het vormt toch de basis van je ontwerp.

Oftewel flink door discussieren, kunnen we allemaal wat van leren.

Groeten Martin.

----------


## Contour

Dat van de grotere luchtverplaatsing gaat alleen op voor normale frontloaded ontwerpen. In een hoornkast maakt de hoorn het geluid. Een 12" hoorn met compressiefactor 2 heeft een ongeveer 2x zo kleine hals als een 18" hoorn met compressiefactor 2. Dus per oppervlakte maakt die 12" dan weer evenveel 'druk' als die 18"

Rendements getal is ook niet echt veelzeggend omdat het rendement vooral wordt bepaald door de gebruikte hoorn. Zo heeft een losse LAB-12 driver slechts een rendement van 88dB... 

Voor een sublaag hoorn die tot 25Hz gaat blijkt 12" in de praktijk te funktioneren. Voor hoorns die niet zo laag hoeven wordt ook vaak met succes een 18" gekozen. Commercieel kun je dan denken aan de inmiddels legendarische Cerwin Vega 18" Earthquake bashoorns en vele bandpass hoorns van grote namen (Turbosound, D&B, Funktion One)

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaatat van de grotere luchtverplaatsing gaat alleen op voor normale frontloaded ontwerpen. In een hoornkast maakt de hoorn het geluid. Een 12" hoorn met compressiefactor 2 heeft een ongeveer 2x zo kleine hals als een 18" hoorn met compressiefactor 2. Dus per oppervlakte maakt die 12" dan weer evenveel 'druk' als die 18"



Oke maar die hoeveelheid lucht wordt uiteindelijk gekoppeld naar de hoornmond (het front van de kast) En bij een zelfde oppervlakte hoornmond bijvoorbeeld 60 x 120 cm = 7200cm^2, is die 12" oppervlakte toch in een heel andere verhouding?

En je kiest voor een bepaalde lijn in je speaker dat resulteert in een hals, hoornmond en hoornlengte. Het is toch zo dat als je de hals kleiner maakt en de hoornmond even groot laat dat je dan de hoornlengte moet vergroten? Of heb ik dat helemaal verkeerd?





> citaat:
> Rendements getal is ook niet echt veelzeggend omdat het rendement vooral wordt bepaald door de gebruikte hoorn. Zo heeft een losse LAB-12 driver slechts een rendement van 88dB...



Dat rendement is toch op een te hoge frequentie gemeten voor basspeakers toch, of niet?





> citaat:Voor een sublaag hoorn die tot 25Hz gaat blijkt 12" in de praktijk te funktioneren. Voor hoorns die niet zo laag hoeven wordt ook vaak met succes een 18" gekozen. Commercieel kun je dan denken aan de inmiddels legendarische Cerwin Vega 18" Earthquake bashoorns en vele bandpass hoorns van grote namen (Turbosound, D&B, Funktion One)
> 
> MVG Contour



En die van mij hoeft ook niet zo laag 35 a 40Hz vind ik mooi en wat ik belangrijk vind is dat je ook bij 1 kast per kant al een mooi resultaat hebt. Maar ik ga zeker een beetje expirimenteren met kleinere speakers.

En over dat simuleren met 1 18", dat doe ik het weekend wel even.

De groetjes maar weer.

----------


## dokter dB

1x 18 is toch gewoon 3db zachter in spl, en 6 dB in maxspl, niet echt bijster intersessant voor de rest[8)]

Maar de driver is een motor, en een 18" met eenzelfde maat spreekspoel, heeft alleen een ander hefboomeffect. 
Ze moeten beiden dezelfde luchtmassa in beweging brengen, en met een compressie verhouding van 2op1 ga je al naar een kleiner effectief oppervlak met hogere luchtsnelheid.... 
Je wil eigenlijk zoveel mogelijk luchtverplaatsing creeren, bij de compressie-exit. 
Het is waar dat je ook begin-oppervlak nodig hebt om 2 naar 1 te comprimeren, en met 1x10 hou je een heel kleine exit over (uitgang compressieruimte) met allerlei vervorming, zoals compressie doordat relatief veel lucht wand-weerstand ondervind. 

Vandaar mijn idee voor 4x10, veel motor en toch genoeg beginoppervlak om 2 naar 1 compressie te maken, zonder al te veel nadelige hoorn vervormings effecten...

----------


## dokter dB

Overigens, net als met BR kasten, bepaald de kast(hoorn in dit geval) de onderste grensfrequentie, als de driver de slag maar haalt. Dus een 18" zou in theorie niet speciaal lager gaan. 
De ervaring is klankmatig toch vaak anders (18" klink dieper oid), maar waarom? ik zou het niet weten, traagheid?

----------


## mbottens

UPDATE

Ik heb de enkele versie gesimuleerd, bij de enkele versie kan de hoorn nog 25cm Langer worden (omdat er minder ruimte wordt ingenomen). Hiermee kom ik tot de volgende waardes:

1 x enkel 18" SPL Hoorn (1000W rms): 132dB (40Hz), 136dB (100Hz)
2 x enkel 18" SPL Hoorn (2000W rms): 138dB (40Hz), 140dB (100Hz)
4 x enkel 18" SPL Hoorn (4000W rms): 143dB (40Hz), 144dB (100Hz)
8 x enkel 18" SPL Hoorn (8000W rms): 147dB (40Hz), 147dB (100Hz)

Hier tegenover kun je de dubbel 18" SPL Hoorn plaatsen met dubbele belasting en dan kom je tot het volgende:

1 x dubbel 18" SPL Hoorn (2000W rms): 135dB (40Hz), 139dB (100Hz)
2 x dubbel 18" SPL Hoorn (4000W rms): 140dB (40Hz), 143dB (100Hz)
4 x dubbel 18" SPL Hoorn (8000W rms): 145dB (40Hz), 147dB (100Hz)

Als je de geluidsdruk uitzet tegen de ruimte (aantal liters) die de kast inneemt, dan zie je dat de dubbel 18" SPL er ongeveer 3dB bovenzit vergeleken met de enkle 18" SPL.

Als je de geluidsdruk uitzet tegen het vermogen dat erin wordt verstookt, Dan zie je iets interressants namelijk: Het rendement van de enkel 18" SPL komt bij 40Hz steeds 3dB boven de dubbele uitvoering (dit komt door het koppel effect omdat bij de enkel 18" SPL het vermogen over twee kasten wordt verdeeld). Maar wat ik interressant vind is dat bij 100Hz de geluidsdruk gelijk is (Houd hier het koppeleffect op met werken?). Kijk je dus bij 100Hz dan sleep je bij de enkele uitvoering twee keer zoveel hout mee voor dezelfde geluidsdruk. Iemand hier ideeen over??? En die koppeling die 3dB oplevert loopt volgens mij van 3dB op 40Hz af naar ongeveer 0dB op 100Hz. Dit moeten we wel meenemen in de keuze.





> citaat:volgens de aangeleverde gegevens op dit topic doet de labhorn het met 2x12 beter/net zo goed... zegt genoeg of niet...
> Maar er moet nog een simulatie komen van de lab ter vergelijk....



Wat mij dus opviel is dat mijn hoorn een vlakkere curve heeft tussen 40Hz en 100Hz (De SPL heeft namelijk: 104,5 dB +/- 2,5dB). Bij de Lab wordt dit wel weer rechtgetrokken door er 2 of 4 per kant neer te zetten. Maar bij mij was een van de ontwerp ideeen om met 1 kast per kant ook een goed resultaat te krijgen ook al ga ik er vier bouwen. Want wanneer ik voor 300 tot 700 personen draai wil ik geen dubbele geluidsset neer zetten maar gewoon 1 bas en 1 top per kant met totaal ongeveer 8Kwatt rms aan versterkers erachter (efficient je geld verdienen). Dit komt hier in de buurt vaak voor met middelbare scholen ongeveer 600 personen (pubers).





> citaat:Zal die 3dB ook als extra verschijnen... Of is het puur de hoorn zelf die door compressie de maximale SPL gaat begrenzen... in dat geval is de 2e 18" driver pure geldverspilling. Helaas houdt zowel AJ-horn als Hornresp geen enkele rekening met compressie verschijnselen en daardoor optredende vervormingen.



Misschien heeft iemand hier nog ideeen over? Want dit is belangrijk voor de keuze van 1 of 2 18"ers in een hoorn.

En zijn er nog betere pakketten dan AJ-Horn die gericht zijn op hoorn ontwerpen?





> citaat:En inderdaad het enige sterke argument wat ik heb gelezen wat spreekt voor een 12" is dat deze minder achterkamer nodig heeft zodat je in dezelfde kast meer 'hoorn' kunt stoppen.



Ik ben wel benieuwd wat een soort van "Lab hoorn" van ongeveer 160 hoog, 80 breed en 160 diep met twee 18"ers doet. in zo'n grote kast zijn vast wel 2 18"ers en het hoornverloop van de Lab hoorn te vouwen.

Je hebt dan een hoornmond van 12800 cm^2 bijna 1,3 vierkante meter. Dat lijkt met toch wel genoeg? Iemand hier ideeen over?

En dan dit nog even wa

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Houd hier het koppeleffect op met werken?



Het frequentiegebied waarin gekoppelt wordt, bereken je met:

versterkte frequentie = 343/(Afstand tussen speakers x 4)
grijs gebied = 343/(Afstand tussen speakers x 2)

Het is dus niet in één keer afgelopen, je krijgt een afvallende versterkingsfactor.
Wat dus de afvallende versterking bij jouw hoorn zou verklaren.

Ik weet alleen niet helemaal hoe deze regel opgaat bij hornloaded. Neem je de hoornlengte mee (dus gerekend vanaf de hals), of ga je uit van de hoornmond of er ergens tussen in?

Mvg Johan

----------


## dokter dB

ik ga morgen effe lezen (kom net van een klus) maar er klopt iets niet. Die 2x18 doet gewoon 6dB meer maxspl. tov 1x 18"... en niet 3dB. De gevoeligheid is wel 3dB hoger, bij hetzelfde vermogen...

----------


## Contour

Niet mee eens, 2x18" zal 3dB hoger zijn enkel en alleen omdat deze 2x zoveel vermogen kunnen verwerken. Dit volgt ook uit de simulatie toch?

MVG  Contour

----------


## dokter dB

ja het lijkt er wel op, das behoorlijk nep!
Het zou in de compressieruimte al 6dB harder moeten kunnen gaan (wel met 2x zoveel vermogen uiteraard).
waar ligt dat aan?[:0]

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:ja het lijkt er wel op, das behoorlijk nep!
> Het zou in de compressieruimte al 6dB harder moeten kunnen gaan (wel met 2x zoveel vermogen uiteraard).
> waar ligt dat aan? 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> gewoon alles met de klok mee draaien



Ik snap je niet helemaal maar het klinkt wel interessant, 6dB is mooier dan 3dB natuurlijk, maar volgens mij is het gewoon dubbele vermogen dus 3dB meer, Of denk je dat er koppeleffect optreed of zoiets?

Ik ben benieuwd.

----------


## )jeroen(

Ik heb vorige week een tentamen gehad over geluid (en atoom,kernfysica etc. (maar dat doet er niet toe)), maar daarvoor hebben we ook oefenopgave's gemaakt en daar zat ook de volgende vraag bij:

----------------------------------------------------

Een man staat te luisteren naar 2 luidsprekers, deze luidsprekers staan op dezelfde afstand van hem. Waarom is de intensiteit van het geluid (met gebruik van 2 luidsprekers) bij de man 4! keer zo groot als dat die was bij gebruik van 1 luidspreker?

Antwoord: De amplitude van het geluid wordt 2x zo groot, dat wil zeggen dat de intensiteit 4x zogroot wordt.

----------------------------------------------------

Elke keer als de intensiteit 2x zo groot wordt, komt er 3 dB aan geluid bij. Dus het gebruik van 2 luidsprekers zorgt voor 6 dB extra aan geluid (immers 4x zo grote intensiteit = 2x2x).

Voorbeeld: 1 luidspreker geeft bij 1 watt 95 dB. Bij gebruik van 2 luidsprekers met allebei 1 watt komt er 6 dB bij. Bij gebruik van 2 luidsprekers met allebei 0,5 watt (vermogen verdelen dus) komt er 3 dB bij (want 0,5 watt zorgt dat de speaker 92 dB geeft &gt; 2 speakers zorgen dan samen voor 92+6 = 98 dB, en 98-95 = 3).

Correct?

----------


## dokter dB

bedoel ik, er zijn al legio topics hierover op dit forum....
maar dit is idd volkomen de situatie jeroen...

Alleen zou het nu voor hoorns niet opgaan? er zijn 2 stralende oppervlakken die toch volkomen recombineren? of is het bij hoorncompressieruimtes anders? is de geluidsdruk onafhankelijk van het konus/mondoppervlak? Ik denk het zelf niet maar misschien kan iemand het weerleggen? Ik denk zelf dat je een fout maakt in de simulatie (bijv de 2 drivers in serie met dezelfde spanning, maar ik ken al die hoornsoftware niet die je gebruikt, heb nog nooit een hoorn gesimuleert, en het is absoluut niet mn die specialiteit hoorns...) 
volgens mij moet die hoorn eens gebouwd worden, en wel met 4x10 :Wink:

----------


## mbottens

Misschien kan iemand hem eens simuleren in AJ-Horn? Dat pakket heb ik namelijk niet en ik weet zeker dat er mensen hier op het forum zijn die dat pakket door en door kennen en in een paar minuten een simulatie op het scherm hebben getoverd.

Ik hoor het wel,

Groeten Martin.

----------


## dokter dB

http://www.geocities.com/hulkss/Imag...ubAnalysis.jpg

gaat om 2 labhorns naast elkaar...

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Wat jij typt Jeroen gaat alleen op als de twee luidsprekers vlak naast elkaar staan en de frequentie laag is. Dan heb je 3dB winst door koppeling en 3dB door het dubbele vermogen, totaal 6dB extra dus. Als de kasten ver uit elkaar staan krijg je toch echt maar 3dB extra. Ik heb dit al vaak getest met mijn set en dB-meter. 

De LAB-hoorn in de simulatie uit de link van dokter dB is in een hoek geplaatst. Dit geeft een behoorlijk misleidend beeld, in de openlucht blijft er van die mooie curve bar weinig meer over. In een hoek krijg je immers een enorme boost in je laag (+6dB) dus voor een enkele LAB houd je over 117-6-3=108dB een waarde die je voor de SPL hoorn ook wel zult krijgen in AJ-horn (geeft net een dB-tje meer als Hornresp)

2x18" in een hoornkast gaat echt niet harder dan 2x12" in een even grote hoornkast. Het is eerder waarschijnlijk dat de 12" harder gaan omdat er minder ruimte verloren gaat aan achterkamers.

MVG Contour

----------


## dokter dB

Kleine aanvulling: precies in het midden heb je wel 6 dB optelling voor laag. De dB meter meet het hele spectrum en alleen het laag telt 6 dB op, dus de meter geeft minder dan 6dB aan...Als je bijv. dBC meet, en met een sinus zal je globaal 6dB zien in het midden, behalve voor mid/hoog....

maar martin gaat dus 4x10 simuleren? :Wink:

----------


## Contour

Als de twee bronnen te ver uit elkaar staan heb je geen koppeleffect, ook in het midden gemeten zal de bas dan slechts 3dB harder zijn!

Ik hoop eigenlijk dat Martin zijn SPL 2x18" hoorn gaat bouwen in plaats van een 4x10" variant. Ik ben namelijk zeer benieuwd hoe deze kast zich gaat houden bij vol vermogen en natuurlijk naar de prestaties.

MVG Contour

----------


## dokter dB

@contour: In het midden (FOH) telt laag/sublaag gewoon 100% (6dB)op.... de twee bronnen komen daar op hetzelfde moment aan, en tellen volledig op. en op 2/3 en 1/3 heb je de bekende dips :Wink: ... 
Koppelen (heel dichtbij elkaar) is hetzelfde effect alleen ook nog met bafflestepvergroting en als gevolg daarvan weer meer richtingswerking/bundeling...

maar ik weet zelfs wel zeker dat hij de 2x 18 gaat bouwen ipv 4x10 (die theoretisch 3-6dB harder zou gaan :Wink: )

----------


## Contour

In een buik is het inderdaad +6dB maar gemiddeld over de hele zaal zal de winst nog maar 3dB bedragen omdat de knopen en buiken elkaar zullen uitmiddelen. Het enige wat je nog over houdt is namelijk het 2 voudige vermogen.

De meeste gebruikelijke 10" drivers hebben niet zo'n sterke motor (lage BL-factor) dit speelt wel degelijk mee. Zo is heeft een 18LW-1400 per cm2 konusoppervlak meer aandrijvende kracht dan een LAB-12 driver. Ik heb het hierover gehad met Tom Danley (ontwerpen LAB-hoorn) en hij gaf toe dat de LW-1400 inderdaad zo krachtig is. Dus je moet wel met zeer sterke 10" aankomen wil je het voordeel hebben van meer 'motor' en zelfs dit voordeel lijkt gering in de simulaties. Voor voor de gein in Hornresp maar eens een hogere BL-factor in, het verschil is echt niet zo groot, de hoorn limiteert het rendement en de maximum SPL. 

Wanneer die 10" drivers samen evenveel motor hebben als zo'n 18" (evenveel aandrijving per cm2 konusoppervlak) waardoor zou het dan volgens jou nog 3 tot 6dB harder gaan? Dit is toch een compleet gelijkwaardige situatie, alleen is de grote driver nu verdeeld in 4 kleintjes. 

MVG Contour

----------


## dokter dB

helemaal eens contour, wist niet dat je de hele zaal door had gelopen met die meting! (en dus het gemiddelde bedoelde)

maar 4x10 zou minimaal 3dB meer moeten leveren toch? even los van vermogens... 
met basversterkers is dat toch ook waarom 4x10 word gebruikt, liever dan 1x15, die 6dB zachter presteert....

En een geschikte 10" is zeker moeilijk te vinden...

Heb zelf geen hoornresp, of misschien wel ergens ooit gedownload maar nooit iets mee gedaan... ik zal er eens naar kijken, 
het klinkt geloofwaardig wat je zegt, maar dat zou betekenen dat 1x18 of 2x12 ook nauwelijks uit zou maken in geluidsdruk....
Betekent ook dat het bij hoorns idd niet zonder meer optelt met meervoudige drivers, maar de motor versterkt, wat natuurlijk ook waar is, maar wat eveneens ook meer geluidsdruk veroorzaakt... 
wat is bij hoorns de theoretische verhouding dan? 
dwz: 1 driver tegen 2 drivers, of 1 enkele tegen 2 kleine met uiteindelijk hetzelfde oppervlak? 
Je blijft zowiezo altijd nog meerdere spreekspoelen houden...

----------


## Contour

Ik denk dat het voordeel van 4x10" in basversterkers er vooral in ligt dat de klank van deze 10 inchers gewoon lekkerder is dan die van een slome trage 15 inch

Maar het rendement in het laag zal in dit geval vooral bepaald worden door de kast. Qua haalbare basdruk zal er volgens mij bij een gelijke kast en gelijke membraan uitwijking niet veel verschil zijn tussen de 15" en 4x10" 

Als er echt 3dB meer zou zijn, waarom zien we dan in de gebruikelijke fullrange kastjes bijna altijd 15" + 1" ? Waarom nooit 4x10" + 1" ?

MVG Contour

----------


## dokter dB

maar zolang de driver de slag haalt, is er echt 6 dB splmax meer te halen met 4 drivers tov 1.
Wil de laagweergave ook hetzelfde zijn, dan dus ook een 4x zo grote kast... vandaar dat een 15"/1" zo is, anders word de kast te groot  :Wink: 

Maar bij hoornlading zal het ongetwijfeld anders kunnen zijn...

Ik heb heel kort gekeken naar hornresp, maar je kunt geen multiple drivers invoeren, vandaar mijn vraag: 

martin weet je zeker dat Sd etc allemaal met 2 zijn vermenigvuldigd in de vergelijk tussen 1 en 2 drivers op 1 hoorn?
Want je moet een nieuwe driver aanmaken die een model is voor 2 losse drivers....

----------


## Contour

Volgens mij kloppen Martin zijn invoerparameters wel...

Multiple speakers in Hornresp wil zeggen dat de computer meerdere kasten in een stack simuleert. Een enkele kast ziet er dan uit zoals je hebt ingevoerd. De 'Multiple speakers functie' is pas beschikbaar nadat de computer de berekening voor een enkele kast heeft gedaan.

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

EVEN FLAUW: 1000 POSTS!

----------


## Klaaske

Gefeliciteerd 8)

----------


## dokter dB

contour: gefeliciteert, maar niet replyen want dan is die 1000 weg :Big Grin: 

Maar ik bedoelde meerdere drivers in 1 kast, en dat zal wel goed zijn gegaan, want hornresp rekent het zelf al uit.... 
alleen heeft martin misschien per ongeluk serie ipv parallel gekozen, dat zou het verschil wel verklaren.... maar volgens mij heeft hij daar zelf ook wel aan gedacht :Smile:

----------


## mbottens

Allereerst bedankt voor de interressante discussie tussen Dokter-DB en Contour, Zoals ik al vaker heb gezegd heb ik dit onderwerp niet geopend voor alleen mijn project maar om een heleboel ideeen en informatie omtrent hoorn ontwerpen te verwezenlijken, en zo komt dat wel goed. 





> citaat:Maar ik bedoelde meerdere drivers in 1 kast, en dat zal wel goed zijn gegaan, want hornresp rekent het zelf al uit.... 
> alleen heeft martin misschien per ongeluk serie ipv parallel gekozen, dat zou het verschil wel verklaren.... maar volgens mij heeft hij daar zelf ook wel aan gedacht



De twee drivers staan in serie. Maar ik kan het ook nog niet echt bevatten dat het alleen om de motor gaat. En niet ook om het oppervlak. Naar mijn idee moeten 2 drivers 18" ook harder gaan als 1. Want je hebt dan 2 x zoveel oppervlak en een 2 x zo grote motor (2 x de BL, alleen hornresp laat bij multiple drivers de BL gelijk aan enkel, vreemd??) Dus als je naar Hornesp kijkt blijft de BL even hoog, dus bij twee 18"en net als bij 1 18" een BL van 27,6 (18W1000). En waarom gaat het koppel effect niet op in de kast (ze zitten maar 18cm max uit elkaar???

En dan nog even over de simulatie van de Lab hoorn. daar staat een vermogen PE, ik neem aan dat dit op vermogen slaat van: 3,725 Watt. Waarom is er geen simulatie gedaan met 2 Watt, dit vind ik namelijk een eerlijkere waarde (gewoon 1 Watt in iedere kast). Dit heb ik ook gedaan bij al mijn simulaties, behalve Max SPL dan he? Maar voor half space met 1 watt per kast mag er dus nog eens 3dB af en zitten we op *105dB 1 watt 1 kast half space gemeten*. (dus voor een enkele LAB houd je over 117-6-3=108dB en dan nog eens 3dB voor 1 Watt ipv 2 Watt).





> citaate meeste gebruikelijke 10" drivers hebben niet zo'n sterke motor (lage BL-factor) dit speelt wel degelijk mee. Zo is heeft een 18LW-1400 per cm2 konusoppervlak meer aandrijvende kracht dan een LAB-12 driver. Ik heb het hierover gehad met Tom Danley (ontwerpen LAB-hoorn) en hij gaf toe dat de LW-1400 inderdaad zo krachtig is. Dus je moet wel met zeer sterke 10" aankomen wil je het voordeel hebben van meer 'motor' en zelfs dit voordeel lijkt gering in de simulaties. Voor voor de gein in Hornresp maar eens een hogere BL-factor in, het verschil is echt niet zo groot, de hoorn limiteert het rendement en de maximum SPL.



Dan stel ik voor dat er iemand komt die een idee heeft hoe we dat limiteren van het rendement door de hoorn tegengaan. :Big Grin:  

Ik snap niet echt wat je bedoelt met liteert, je krijgt toch ongeveer 6dB meer druk door een hoorn? Dat is toch leuk of denk je dat het mogelijk is om 9dB of misschien 12dB te krijgen?

Oke ik stop weer, dit zijn eerst weer genoeg vragen.

Tot ziens.

----------


## dokter dB

misschien kun je uit die link van mij (pag 13) afleiden wat de gecombineerde driverpars zijn voor 2xlab12? ze staan erbij, en die van 1xlab12 is bekend van eminence... volgens mij moet BL ook hetzelfde blijven, want je kan moeilijk de magneten bij elkaar op gaan tellen....
Maar jij hebt de drivers serie gezet, en ik denk dat daar iets mis gaat.... waarschijnlijk rekent hornresp met 2.83V?
Weet het ook ff niet [:I]

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Maar jij hebt de drivers serie gezet, en ik denk dat daar iets mis gaat.... waarschijnlijk rekent hornresp met 2.83V?
> Weet het ook ff niet



Je kunt zelf het vermogen bepalen door de spanning in te voeren. Bij 1 speaker gewoon 2,83V dus en bij twee speakers (van 8 naar 4ohm) 2,0 volt erop. Mijn speakers staan in serie en dus 4ohm, 2V erop en je hebt 1Watt op je kassie. Volgens mij kloppen mijn input pars wel. alles netjes ingevoerd en dan multiple drivers kiezen.

Als we de antwoorden op de volgende vraag hebben zijn we volgens mij een eind op weg om dit probleem te bevatten.





> citaate twee drivers staan in serie. Maar ik kan het ook nog niet echt bevatten dat het alleen om de motor gaat. En niet ook om het oppervlak. Naar mijn idee moeten 2 drivers 18" ook harder gaan als 1. Want je hebt dan 2 x zoveel oppervlak en een 2 x zo grote motor (2 x de BL, alleen hornresp laat bij multiple drivers de BL gelijk aan enkel, vreemd??) Dus als je naar Hornesp kijkt blijft de BL even hoog, dus bij twee 18"en net als bij 1 18" een BL van 27,6 (18W1000). En waarom gaat het koppel effect niet op in de kast (ze zitten maar 18cm max uit elkaar???



ik hoor wel weer

Tot ziens en de groeten,


Martin Ottens

----------


## dokter dB

martin lees je laatste post even na! :Wink: 
hopelijk zit daar een fout, of je hebt je vertiept met serie ipv parallel

----------


## dokter dB

ook ff flauw ben nu ace![} :Smile: ][} :Smile: ][} :Smile: ]

----------


## mbottens

Ik kon het niet laten en ben een beetje gaan testen in AJ-Horn en kom tot het volgende. (let op het zijn allemaal fictieve test waardes)

Expiriment 1.

De BL en Sd in zelfde verhouding veranderen. Dus eerst een BL van 14 met een SD van 250 en dan een BL van 28 en een SD van 500. Resultaat. met een grotere SD en BL krijg je een groter bereik, het rechter afvalt punt ligt een paar 100Hz'en verder (heb je dus niks aan voor laag). Verder is alles identiek jammer genoeg dus ook het rendement.

Expiriment 2.

De BL gelijk laten maar Sd groter maken. Resultaat: De curve wordt minder mooi, er zitten meer dalen en bulten in en hij zwakt iets eerder af in het laag, dit willen we dus niet!

Expiriment 3.

De BL flink verhogen van 18 naar 28, en de Sd gelijk laten. Resultaat: je ziet weinig verschil in rendement. Behalve dat de curve iets minder mooi is maar die is ook geoptimaliseerd voor de lagere BL.
Heb je dus ook weinig aan als je naar hornresp luisterd.

Expiriment 4.

Vas verhogen van 200 naar 300, hier zie je weer alleen dat de bandbreedte iets groter wordt aan de rechterkant, waar we dus niets aan hebben. 

Expiriment 5.

Fs verlagen van 30Hz naar 20Hz, Resultaat: een smallere bandbreedte maar gek genoeg niet aan de linker kant dus niet in het laag. Als je hem veranderd naar 50Hz dan zie je duidelijk dat Fs alleen maar iets zegt over de bandbreedte, (hogere Fs, grotere bandbreedte)

Expiriment 6.

Qms veranderen van 7 naar 5, resultaat: ik zie geen verschil.

Samenvattend: Ik zie weinig verschillen, nu vraag ik me af als hornresp wel goed de driver pars implementeerd in de simulatie of zich meer richt op de hoorn? Of is het zo dat deze specs weinig met het resultaat doen, (dan snap ik wel waarom het zo slecht gaat met PD). Of mag ik niet zo maar deze testen doen of zie ik iets over het hoofd ofzo?

Ik ga maar weer eens slapen (vroeg naar bed) Veel te zwaar weekend gehad namelijk wat donderdag al is begonnen maar wel gezellig :Big Grin: 

Groeten,

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Mijn speakers staan in serie



Ik bedoelde parallel en niet in serie dus parallelelelelelel

Goed dat je het zag

groeten

----------


## dokter dB

maar er veranderd toch nog veel meer met 2 drivers dan alleen SD? BL blijft zelfs gelijk

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:maar er veranderd toch nog veel meer met 2 drivers dan alleen SD? BL blijft zelfs gelijk



Daarom heb ik met die expirimentjes ook even gekeken wat de input parameters afzonderlijk van effect hebben op de curve. De enige parameters die je kunt invoeren zijn: Sd, BL, Fs, Qms en Vas.
Deze zijn allemaal minstens 1 keer aangepast in bovenstaande expirimenten wat volgens mij wel een goed beeld geeft van wat er gebeurd wanneer je 1 van die pars veranderd. 

Ik ben wel benieuwd wat Contour te zeggen heeft over de bovenstaande posts, zodat we weer verder kunnen met de discussie.

*@Contour*

Niet vergeten de bovenstaande posts te lezen, ik ben benieuwd naar je reacties :Big Grin: 

Tot ziens

----------


## Leinad

Wat betreft het BL(krachtaandrijving) verhaal. Deze heeft op de output geen verschil, zolang de speaker zijn xmax maar kan maken. Het voordeel van een hoge BL is dat deze directer is. Dus bij korte impulsen zal de speaker eerder aan zijn xmax zijn dan een speaker met een hele zwakke aandrijving. Als we ervan uitgaan dat deze impuls zo kort is, dan kan het zelfs zo zijn dat een speaker met lage BL zijn xmax niet haalt en je dus minder bas hebt.

Daniel.

----------


## dokter dB

ehhh :Wink:

----------


## mbottens

volgens mij klopt dat verhaal van leinad wel, De reden dat je in een hoorn een speaker moet nemen met een hoge BL is omdat de speaker erg wordt tegen gewerkt door de hoorn. En dus goed door moet kunnen duwen. Je ziet in de simulatie dus geen verschil maar in de praktijk zal het gewoon niet gaan werken als de simulatie bij een lage BL. En hoe hoger de BL hoe strakker je bas klinkt. 

Nu moeten we alleen nog even nadenken over die dubbele Sd, Waarom levert dat geen voordeel op?

En zo langzamerhand kunnen we zeggen dat we al echte hoorn ontwerpers worden :Big Grin: 

Goed werk jongens,

Groeten Martin

----------


## dokter dB

@martin&contour: 
ik weet zeker dat 1 of 2 drivers bij hoorns veel uitmaakt, maar als ik er over nadenk zou het zou best wel eens zo kunnen zijn dat je de hoorn ook moet verdubbelen om echt 6dB erbij te krijgen, en dat dus die 3dB winst van jou puur het elektrische verhaal is (2x vermogen)....

Dan zou dat 4x10 idee van mij inderdaad niet echt interessant zijn, en dan spijt het mij dat ik jullie vredige conclusies heb verstoort :Wink: 
Ik ga eens eea uitzoeken hierover...
reactie volgt!

----------


## Contour

Een zeer belangrijke paramter van een hoorn is de hoornlengte. Hoe langer de horn, des te lagere tonen kunnen nog versterkt worden weergegeven. Zoals we al hadden gezien is er een grens aan de bruikbare compressie verhouding zodat we bijv. kunnen zeggen dat we maximaal 2 willen gebruiken. Voor een 2x18" combinatie geeft dit dus ruim de dubbele halsoppervlakte dan wanneer er 2x12" gebruikt zou zijn. Uitgaande van een zelfde kastgrootte en een exponentieel verloop dan kun je bij de 2x12" variant een langere hoorn toepassen. Deze hoorn transformeert de hoge druk van de hoornhals naar de lagere omgevingsdruk zodat het rendement kan profiteren. Aangezien de druk in de hoornhals voor 2x12 of 2x18 precies gelijk is (gelijke compressie factor) heeft het extra konusoppervlak dus geen voordeel, althans zo kijk ik er nu tegen aan. 

Maar dan zou je je kunnen afvragen waarom er in een LAB dan toch gekozen is voor 2x12" ipv een enkele 12". Dit zou je kunnen verklaren met de mondoppervlakte. Uitgaande dat je in een stack maximaal 6 kasten wil hebben dat beperkt dus je mondoppervlakte. Je kunt niet zomaar je hoorn steeds langer maken zonder gevolgen. Als je een hoorn langer maakt maar de mondopperlvlakte gelijk houdt, dan ontstaan er bulten en dalen in je responsie. Dus ik denk dat er voor de LAB-hoorn is gebleken dat voor dat aantal en die grote kasten de laagst haalbare grensfrequentie 28Hz is, tenminste met een vlakke responsie. Daarmee ligt dus ook de noodzakelijke hoornlengte vast, en dan kun je dus kijken welk driveropperlvlak er nog in die kast past. In dit geval zal dat dus 2x12" zijn geweest... 

Wat vinden jullie van deze redenatie?

Ook AJ-horn laat weinig verschillen in responsie zien als je bijv. een 18" B&C of die PD-1850 neemt. Blijkbaar is de BL-factor van weinig invloed op de curve, dat bedoel ik met mijn opmerking dat de hoorn limiteert.

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Ik ga eens eea uitzoeken hierover...
> reactie volgt!



Ik ben nieuwschierig, want om eerlijk te zijn bevat ik het ook niet helemaal, laat ik het zo zeggen: Voor mijn gevoel klopt het niet, je kunt ja 2 keer zoveel lucht verplaatsen. Maar wat wel zo is, is dat je bij 1 Watt kijkt. In het ene geval heb je 1 Watt op 1 x Sd (1 speaker) en in het tweede geval heb je 1 Watt op 2 x Sd (2 speakers). Dus de oppervlakte wordt wel vergroot maar de uitwijking van de 18" neemt daarentegen weer af. Je verdeeld als het ware de krachten. Maar toch waar blijft dan dat koppeleffect. En nu raak ik echt in de war en ga me zelf tegenspreken dus ik denk er ook nog eens over na.

Groeten Martin

----------


## mbottens

@contour

Ik moet dit even laten bezinken, even uitprinten en nog eens wat voorgaande posts lezen. Als ik dat heb gedaan en me er eens wat verder in heb verdiept, zal ik mijn mening hier eens over geven. Want volgens mij moeten we alledrie (Contour, Dokter DB en ik) ons er nog eens goed in verdiepen (Natuurlijk mag iedereen zich erin verdiepen, graag zelfs). En ik blijf erbij dat dit nog een van de interressantste discussies in dit onderwerp is want hier begint het allemaal (welke driver en hoeveel drivers?) En vooral waarom??

Groeten Martin.

----------


## Leinad

Ik ben geen expert op dit gebied, dus ik denk heel simpel en jullie misschien te moeilijk. Wat vinden jullie van deze theorie?

Bij frontloaded kasten heb je een koppeleffect van 6dB: 3dB vanwege dubbel vermogen en 3dB doordat 2 golven elkaar versterken. Bij hoornkasten is niet de speaker die het geluid maakt, maar de hoorn. De xmax van de speakers bepaalt het maximale rendement. 2 speakers betekent 2x zoveel luchtverplaatsing en kun je dit vergelijken met 1 speaker met een dubbele xmax. (Daarbij stel ik dat de compressiefactor gelijk blijft) 

Een conclusie die ik hieruit trek is dat 2 speakers zorgen voor een 2x zo grote amplitude en 3dB winst. Om deze amplitude te bereiken is wel 2 keer zoveel vermogen nodig, want je hebt 2 speakers.

Daniel.

----------


## mbottens

Zit wat in Leinad, maar hoe denkt de rest erover? Ik laat het namelijk nog even bezinken en ben nog aan het nadenken.

Nog even een luchtiger vraagje waar we het al vaker over hebben gehad: Als het nu blijkt dat de enige winst met 2 drivers 3dB is, hoe denken jullie dan over het gebruik van 2 drivers? Houd bij je mening wel rekening met het feit dat je meer reserve hebt en je de Xmax van de speaker sterk verkleind omdat je het vermogen deelt. dit resulteerd weer in een cleanere klank. Ook constateer ik dat de curve iets vlakker is tussen de 40Hz en 100Hz, maar op 40Hz en 100Hz is het ongeveer gelijk zo rond de 102dB en 106dB (1W/1M half space).

Ik ben benieuwd.

----------


## Contour

Volgens mij kun je een en ander verklaren met mijn redenatie zoals ik die in mijn vorige post gaf. Met behulp hiervan kun je ook voor jouw SPL-hoorn bekijken welke diameter en hoeveel chassis je nodig hebt. 

MVG Contour

----------


## Leinad

Nog een aanvulling op mijn theorie.

De LAB-hoorn bewijst dat niet het rendement van de speaker, maar andere factoren zorgen voor dit resultaat. Als het rendement geen rol heeft, mag deze ook niet bij elkaar worden opgeteld bij gebruik van 2 speakers.

Groeten Daniel.

----------


## Contour

Niet zozeer het rendement maar wel de aandrijfkracht is van belang. Een zeer hoge BL-factor en zeer lage Re (gelijkstroomweerstand) duiden op een krachtig magneet systeem. Als kental kun je hanteren:

((BL)^2 /Re) / Sd

Op die manier bereken je de aandrijfkracht per vierkante cm membraanoppervlak. Voor een bashoorn wil je dit getal doorgaans zo hoog mogelijk krijgen.

MVG Contour

----------


## Leinad

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Contour_
> 
> Ik denk dat het voordeel van 4x10" in basversterkers er vooral in ligt dat de klank van deze 10 inchers gewoon lekkerder is dan die van een slome trage 15 inch
> 
> Maar het rendement in het laag zal in dit geval vooral bepaald worden door de kast. Qua haalbare basdruk zal er volgens mij bij een gelijke kast en gelijke membraan uitwijking niet veel verschil zijn tussen de 15" en 4x10" 
> 
> Als er echt 3dB meer zou zijn, waarom zien we dan in de gebruikelijke fullrange kastjes bijna altijd 15" + 1" ? Waarom nooit 4x10" + 1" ?
> 
> MVG Contour



Volgens mij heb je niet helemaal gelijk, want
 1 speaker 90dB
 2 speakers 93dB
 4 speakers 96dB

Het rendement van een 10" is alleen lager bij de bastonen dan een 15"
Daardoor is er geen winst in de bastonen. En dan kies je voor de goedkoopste oplossing.

----------


## mbottens

> citaate LAB-hoorn bewijst dat niet het rendement van de speaker, maar andere factoren zorgen voor dit resultaat. Als het rendement geen rol heeft, mag deze ook niet bij elkaar worden opgeteld bij gebruik van 2 speakers.
> 
> Groeten Daniel.



Ik ben het hier niet helemaal mee eens, de reden dat het rendement vooral weinig zegt over de driver in een bas kast komt volgens mij vooral door het feit dat dat rendement meestal niet onder de 100Hz wordt gemeten, kijk maar eens naar de karakteristiek van een 15" of 18" speaker, zie jij hier een orde grootte van ongeveer 100dB? en toch ligt het rendement vaak rond de 100dB.

Groeten Martin

----------


## dokter dB

hebben jullie hier al gekeken?
http://melhuish.org/audio/horn.html

Staan wat simulaties en vergelijkingen... best erg goed onderbouwd...

Verder: heb zitten zoeken, ook op lab forum, en diyaudio forum...
nix over single vs double driver :Frown: 

Ik denk inderdaad dat de simulatie klopt martin, en dat je 3 dB winst hebt, puur door het vermogen... 
Er veranderd in gecombineerde TS-pars wel meer bij 1 tov 2 drivers, maar niets wat invloed heeft op efficiency helaas. 

De compressieachterkamer zal bijv veranderen (2x?), maar je zit nou eenmaal vast aan het throat-opp, wat door het gekozen verloop gekoppeld is aan mond-opp en hoornlengte... 

Maw: of je nou 1 of 2 drivers neemt, het hoorn-begin-oppervlak zal hetzelfde zijn (dus zo ook de uitgang van de compressiekamer), ik vermoed wel dat daarin ietsje te winnen valt, omdat je van een groter oppervlak aankomt, maar zoals jullie weten, meer dan 2:1 compressie verhouding is uit den boze (++vervorming), dus dat is de grens.
Waarschijnlijk is het verschil 1x18 of 2x12 in maxspl daarom ook heel klein, behalve de winst van de iets langere hoorn in dezelfde behuizingsafmeting, iets meer vermogen (2x12 of 1x 18 scheelt iets in vermogen), en waarschijnlijk nog wat niet-substantiele dingen...
Wat denken jullie jongens? ben er ff klaar mee[|)]

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:meer dan 2:1 compressie verhouding is uit den boze (++vervorming), dus dat is de grens



Is dit echt zo want ik zit momenteel op ongeveer 1 op 2,4 compressiefactor. Ik dacht namelijk dat die 1 op 2 een advies was.

Als dit zo is moet er nog een aanpassing komen in het proto ontwerp.

Groeten Martin.

----------


## Leinad

Ik weet niet of ik de post van Martin goed heb geintepreteerd.

Wat jij zegt is: Het rendement maakt wel wat uit, het rendement is weliswaar niet hoog onder de 100Hz. De hoorn versterkt dit echter tot een waarde van 100dB.

Maar boven de 100 Hz is het rendement wel rond de 100dB. Waarom zien we bij midhoorns geen responsie van zeg 115dB? Blijkbaar is de lengte van de hoorn, de vorm van de hoorn en de mechanische eigenschappen van de speaker van belang en niet het rendement.

Of maak ik nu een denkfout?

----------


## TlM

Ik volg dit topic al een aardig tijdje en heb een interresante post gevonden waarin de compressie factor wordt uitgelegd. 

http://www.live-audio.com/messages/archive3/126294.html

----------


## dokter dB

interessante link tim, thanx

----------


## Leinad

Ik maak zeker een denkfout![:0] De hoorn verhoogd het rendement, doordat de speaker nu alleen de luchtkolom in de hoorn in beweging hoeft te brengen. Max. SPL van de kast wordt dus wel degelijk bepaald door het rendement van de speaker.

Weer resteerd dan de vraag waarom er geen koppeling optreedt bij gebruik van 2 speakers. :Smile:

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Max. SPL van de kast wordt dus wel degelijk bepaald door het rendement van de speaker.



Het zal vast wel een klein beetje meespelen dat rendement alleen de lab bewijst wel dat het echt niet zoveel uimaakt. de gebruikte driver in de labhoorn heeft namelijk een rendement van 87dB, en de labhoorn zit qua rendement zo rond de 106dB. Mij maak je niet wijs dat ze zo'n goeie hoorn hebben gebouwd waarmee ze ongeveer 19dB geluidswinst hebben. Daar scheelt je een factor 100 aan vermogen 87dB of 106dB.

Lijkt me een beetje sterk, nee ik denk dat het rendement weinig invloed heeft. 

Groeten Martin.

----------


## maduras

Good day Mr mBOTTEN
I am sorry if I reply in english to you but I hope that your english is better than my dutch.I do not know what rendement means,but you seem to express this as one watt one meter decibells.In the sound world that I live in there are two things that should not be confused,namely sensetivity and efficiensy wich is expressed as No,that is how much accoustical output do you get for a given electrical input.That will explain why the labhorn will play as loud as it does.

Cheers

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Good day Mr mBOTTEN
> I am sorry if I reply in english to you but I hope that your english is better than my dutch.I do not know what rendement means,but you seem to express this as one watt one meter decibells.In the sound world that I live in there are two things that should not be confused,namely sensetivity and efficiensy wich is expressed as No,that is how much accoustical output do you get for a given electrical input.That will explain why the labhorn will play as loud as it does.
> 
> Cheers



Iemand hier een reactie op? En heeft iemand nog nieuwe ideeen opgedaan na dat verhaal van de link van Tim?

----------


## Rademakers

Hoewel ik die fout zelf ook wel eens maak [8)], klopt het wel wat Maduras zegt.

Officieel is het rendement (efficienty) de omzetting van de elektrische energie naar acoustische energie. Voor een basreflex bijv. zo'n 2-4% en voor een hoorn oplopend tot zo'n 30%.
De gevoeligheid (sensetivity) wordt uitgedrukt in dB/W/m.

I.p.v. gevoeligheid wordt regelmatig (foutief) over het rendement gesproken.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Carl

Hello Maduras,
Welcome to the forum, and no, English is no problem.
Almost everyone here can read and speak it. If you can read the Dutch, you are very welcome to add to these discussions.

----------


## Leinad

Misschien dat het tijd wordt een prototype te maken. Zo wordt het ook gedaan bij andere ontwerpers. Op een gegeven moment houdt de theorie op en moet er maar eens gekeken worden of het werkt. Je zult vast wel op een problemen stuitten die je simulatie niet uitwezen. Zonde van de tijd, maar zo leer je vak. :Wink: 

Groeten Daniel.

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Misschien dat het tijd wordt een prototype te maken. Zo wordt het ook gedaan bij andere ontwerpers. Op een gegeven moment houdt de theorie op en moet er maar eens gekeken worden of het werkt. Je zult vast wel op een problemen stuitten die je simulatie niet uitwezen. Zonde van de tijd, maar zo leer je vak.



Op het moment heb ik het erg druk hoop binnen twee weken een prototype in mekaar te kunnen bouwen. Maar er staat nog 1 vraag open ivm de SPL hoorn. en dat is dat ik een compressiefactor van 2,4 heb en dat er verhalen rondgaan dat 2 het maximum is, is dat ook zo? Of kan een speaker met een BL van rond de 26 dit wel aan.

Verder is het onderwerp hoorn ontwerpen geopend om informatie voor hoorn ontwerpen te verzamelen wat in meerdere projecten kan worden gebruikt dus de discussies kunnen gewoon doorgaan zolang alles over de theorie nog niet duidelijk is. 

Groeten Martin

----------


## Contour

Een compressiefactor van 2 of 2,4 maakt geen wereld van verschil, het is het proberen waard. Om je enigzins gerust te stellen: de 18" hoorn op speakerstore werkt met een compressiefactor van meer dan 3... Echter voor deze hoorn is de uiterst robuuste PD-1850 driver voorzien.

Maar zoals Leinad aangeeft zal een prototype veel twijfels wegnemen.

MVG Contour

----------


## Contour

O ja, over die Xvar van die B&C drivers, dit staat gewoon op de website hoor, namelijk onder 'excursion limits' ... Volgens mij komt het erop neer dat het het punt is waarbij nog 50% van de aandrijfkracht over is.

MVG Contour

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Een compressiefactor van 2 of 2,4 maakt geen wereld van verschil, het is het proberen waard. Om je enigzins gerust te stellen: de 18" hoorn op speakerstore werkt met een compressiefactor van meer dan 3... Echter voor deze hoorn is de uiterst robuuste PD-1850 driver voorzien.



Bij de M-hoorn wordt toch een compressiefactor van 2 genomen?
En zoals ik boven al zei, ik probeer zo snel mogelijk een prototype te bouwen. Maar dan heb ik nog wel een paar vragen: Bij de simulatie kun je verbeteringen zien maar hoe ontdek ik bij een prototype als dit optimaal is of als er iets niet klopt? En als je iets niet bevalt hoe weet je dan waar dat aan ligt. En hoe kan ik goed een Max spl meting doen of doe je die niet maar bereken je die aan de hand van de 1W meting, en ga je er van uit dat de curve gelijk blijft? Als ingangssignaal zat ik te denken aan een functiegenerator en dan een sinus van 2V erop waarmee je een sweep kunt maken van 40Hz tot 200Hz, is dit een goed idee? En dan weer hoe meet ik dat dan met welke microfoon e.d.? 

Zoals je ziet heb ik nog een hoop vragen maar ik wil het ook serieus aanpakken en niet alleen naar klank kijken. Er zijn vast wel mensen die hier ervaring mee hebben en dit past ook wel mooi in het onderwerp hoorn ontwerpen, want ik zit zelf in het ontwikkelen van electronica en daar is de regel dat het werk pas bij het prototype begint (en de ellende) :Big Grin: . 

Dus wie weet hoe je goed kunt testen en toetsen aan een prototype?

Groeten Martin

----------


## dokter dB

martin:
de maxspl per frequentie is interessanter wat mij betreft dan het 1w/1m geneuzel.(hoe kan je nou 1w opgeven bij zo'n grillig impedantieverloop?)
Wat ook interessant is, is maxspl bij bijv 1% thd, of 5% thd. dat is wat lastiger met conventionele methodes te meten, dan moet je sinesweeps afspelen en opnemen.... 

Wat je doet is de hoorn plat leggen op een groot veld/terrein/plein oid (half space dus is +6dB, oftewel 2pi). 

Meet op een bepaalde afstand: bijv. 4 meter, microfoon ook op de grond (weer 6dB gain) met uiteraard een limiter voor de versterker. De 2x 6dB is precies de stap van 4 naar 1 meter. Dus je neemt gewoon de spl waarde die je meet op 4m op de grond en dan heb je de full space waarde (4pi).

Als je met de sinusgenerator meet, en een analyzer kun je bijv ook het punt opzoeken waar je het snelst aan xmax komt. Dat doe je door [u]voorzichtig</u> de limiter losser te draaien. Er komen dan ineens exponentieel meer harmonischen bij van die bepaalde frequentie. 
Het zal heel makkelijk met smaart (eerst ijken met je dB meter) gaan, maar er zijn ook andere meetprogrammas. zorg wel dat de meet microfoon ook de druk aankan, de meeste goedkope meetmics kunnen maar 120 dB aan, dus dan moet je op nog grotere afstand meten...
Ook zal (bij een continue sinus bron) powercomressie de meting verstoren, dus je zou ook puls/periode metingen kunnen doen, maar dat gaat niet echt handig met smaart. Lspcad heeft wel zoiets ingebouwd geloof ik (just-mls?). 
Je kan van alles proberen als je maar ijkt. Als je een pulsperiode signaal genereert (bijv LF-AM gemoduleerde sinus) kun je die misschien gewoon opnemen ("audio-capture")en de amplitude pieken zeggen dan iets over de piekwaardes die je met muziek zou halen, zonder al te veel powercompressie...
Je zou in je trance studio :Wink:  een cdtje kunnen maken met diverse signalen...
Ik zeg bouwen dat ding.[8D]

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Ik zeg bouwen dat ding.



Oke ik begin zo snel mogelijk, maar we kunnen toch wel een beetje door discussieren over het meten aan je prototype? Dan kan ik wanneer die klaar is direct gaan meten. Nou eerst even genieten en dan meten. :Big Grin: 

Alvast bedankt en groeten

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:wel een beetje door discussieren over het meten aan je prototype?



Jullie maken me niet wijs dat dokter dB hier tussen al die speakerbouwers de enige is met ideeen over speakers testen. Hoe besloten jullie nu als je speaker een beetje klopte?

Groeten Martin.

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Hoe besloten jullie nu als je speaker een beetje klopte?



De enige testapparatuur die ik heb, zijn mijn oren (en die van anderen). Klinken ze goed, dan zijn ze goed  :Wink: .
Wel in meer als één ruimte testen. Zijn mensen op de feesten tevreden, dan ben ik (tijdelijk) tevreden.

Klinken ze niet goed... ach, daar zijn equalizers voor [8D] (of het volume fijnstellen).

Mvg Johan

----------


## mbottens

> citaate enige testapparatuur die ik heb, zijn mijn oren (en die van anderen). Klinken ze goed, dan zijn ze goed .
> Wel in meer als één ruimte testen. Zijn mensen op de feesten tevreden, dan ben ik (tijdelijk) tevreden.
> 
> Klinken ze niet goed... ach, daar zijn equalizers voor  (of het volume fijnstellen).



Ja maar je wilt toch weten als de kast ook daadwerkelijk zoveel dB's produceert als dat je simulatie aangeeft, en dat je niet voor niets zo'n zware hoorn meetilt. Hoe denken jullie hierover?

Groeten Martin

----------


## Leinad

Ook nog steeds op.  :Smile: 

Het is een lastige constructie om te bouwen. Let goed op dat er geen lekken ontstaan. Waar ga je de kasten eigenlijk van vervaardigen?

Verder ben ik benieuwd hoe de speakers zich gedragen ten opzichte van elkaar. Ik ben het nog niet eerder tegengekomen bij 18" subs.

Groeten Daniel

----------


## Rademakers

Horen jullie niet op bed te liggen  :Big Grin: ?





> citaat:Ja maar je wilt toch weten als de kast ook daadwerkelijk zoveel dB's produceert als dat je simulatie aangeeft



Ik vind het aantal dB's een leuke aanwijzing van het kunnen van een kast. Ook erg handig om mee te vergelijken en dergelijke. 

Maar eenmaal aan het toepassen doet de SPLMax er bij mij niet echt meer toe. Dan denk ik meer aan hoe hard of zuiver iets gaat. Hoeveel personen ik er mee aandurf en of die personen de volgende dag weggaan zonder piep in hun oren.
De reden dat ik de PA opbouw en verbeter is puur om een feest te kunnen organiseren wanneer ik dat wil en natuurlijk om de hobby, niet om een aantal dB neer te zetten.

Wat dat betreft geloof ik de simulaties wel, al haal ik zo'n 6 dB er van af (powercompressie en zekerheidsmarge).

Mvg Johan

----------


## dokter dB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rademakers_
> 
> Maar eenmaal aan het toepassen doet de SPLMax er bij mij niet echt meer toe. Dan denk ik meer aan hoe hard of zuiver iets gaat. 
> Mvg Johan



Lijkt erop of je toch wel geinteresseert bent in SPLmax bij 1% of 5% vervorming  :Wink:

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Het is een lastige constructie om te bouwen. Let goed op dat er geen lekken ontstaan. Waar ga je de kasten eigenlijk van vervaardigen?



De eerste versie ga ik niet lijmen, maar als het prototype de definitieve versie wordt dan ga ik hem weer uit elkaar schroeven en dan in elkaar lijmen en schroeven. Verder ga ik ze direct van multiplex maken, als het resultaat erg tegenvalt is het zonde van de centen maar als het goed werkt dan scheelt het geld en nog eens 2 kasten bouwen. Ik twijfel nog een beetje tussen berken en okeme multiplex 18mm. Daarna wil ik de buitenkant met Warnex structuurlak afwerken en de binnenkant van de zichtbare hoorn ga ik licht grijs verven. Dit heb ik ook bij mijn top gedaan dat lichtgrijze en dat geeft wel een leuk effect.

Groeten Martin.

----------


## Rademakers

> citaate eerste versie ga ik niet lijmen, maar als het prototype de definitieve versie wordt dan ga ik hem weer uit elkaar schroeven en dan in elkaar lijmen en schroeven



Misschien wist je het al, maar:

Schroef de schroeven de eerste keer niet te diep. Als je ze los haalt en daarna met lijm weer vastschroefd moet je ze dieper schroeven om ze weer goed vast te zetten. Of gebruik de tweede keer schroeven die een cm langer zijn.

Mvg Johan

----------


## dokter dB

over hout: gebruik fins berken, duur maar wel licht en sterk!

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:gebruik fins berken, duur maar wel licht en sterk



Wat moet ik bedenken bij duur (prijs per m^2)?? En wat vind je van okeme of gewoon standaard berken multiplex?? Okeme is namelijk minstens net zo sterk als berken alleen het is ietsje zwaarder maar ook weer goedkoper.

Groeten Martin.

----------


## Rademakers

Koop je je hout bij de houthandel, dan is het duurder als bij bijvoorbeeld de Gammel. Vaak is de kwaliteit wel stukken beter.
Je kunt het beste één of meerdere complete platen kopen, dat is goedkoper als per m2.
Als je een plaat koopt vraag dan eens naar het verschil tussen een plaat van 153 bij 153 en een plaat van 122 bij 244. Vaak is de eerste een stuk goedkoper.

Zelf betaal ik voor de beste kwaliteit berken (money can buy  :Big Grin: )zo'n 50 euro per plaat inclusief btw (18 mm, 153 bij 153). Niet het goedkoopst ongetwijfeld, maar een richtlijntje.

Wat ook een idee is, om en de kosten iets te drukken en niet te hoeven plamuren (met een spiegelglad resultaat).
Maak de kasten van 9 of 12 mm multiplex, en lijm hier een plaat 6 of 9 mm MDF op, of andersom. Bovendien heeft het ook nog een voordeel betreffende de resonanties (daarom wordt het eigenlijk meestal toegepast  :Big Grin: ).

Mvg Johan

----------


## dokter dB

:Smile: 
goed idee rademaker 2 lagen, wel zwaarder helaas....
ik ben niet zo houtig[ :Embarrassment: )]
Zelf zou ik hem dus ook laten bouwen door een timmerman....

maar je zou kunnen testen schroeven etc, en als alles okee is pas die platen erop lijmen, en zonder plamuur gewoon lakken, die warnex zou vol moeten kunnen dekken als je eerst met een primer oid voorzet..

----------


## mbottens

Mijn vader is aannemer dus die besteld het hout waarschijnlijk wel voor mij, alleen wat gangbaar is bij mijn vader is okeme en dat ligt er dus wel vaak in 18mm en soms in 15mm (voor de toppen). Mijn toppen heb ik gemaakt met okeme en dat beviel goed, alleen mijn bestaande bassen zijn van MDF en daar wil ik eigelijk wel vanaf. Dus iemand ervaring met okeme? zover ik weet is het ietsje zwaarder de hardheid is ongeveer gelijk en als voordeel het is ietsje goedkoper (en in mijn geval hoeft het niet apart besteld te worden).

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mbottens_
> 
> Mijn vader is aannemer dus die besteld het hout waarschijnlijk wel voor mij, alleen wat gangbaar is bij mijn vader is okeme en dat ligt er dus wel vaak in 18mm en soms in 15mm (voor de toppen). Mijn toppen heb ik gemaakt met okeme en dat beviel goed, alleen mijn bestaande bassen zijn van MDF en daar wil ik eigelijk wel vanaf. Dus iemand ervaring met okeme? zover ik weet is het ietsje zwaarder de hardheid is ongeveer gelijk en als voordeel het is ietsje goedkoper (en in mijn geval hoeft het niet apart besteld te worden).



kheb wel wat met oukume gewerkt,het is een klein beetje zwaarder dan gammelplex maar de dichtheid is veel beter.(trilt dus ook minder mee)
mijn monitoren zijn er van gemaakt en dat bevalt me best.
normaal kost het wat duurder, maar aangezien je pa aannemer is :Wink:

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:gammelplex



Wat bedoel je met gammelplex en wat vinden de mensen op het forum van okeme vergeleken met berken multiplex en wat kost dat fins berken per plaat?

PS. heeft iemand een makkelijk lijstje waar de soortelijke gewichten van bovenstaande houtsoorten overzichtelijk in staan. Ik ben wel benieuwd wat dat kastje gaat wegen.

Groeten martin.

----------


## Rademakers

Zeg, ik post het niet voor niets  :Big Grin: :





> citaat:Zelf betaal ik voor de beste kwaliteit (fins) berken (money can buy )zo'n 50 euro per plaat inclusief btw (18 mm, 153 bij 153). Niet het goedkoopst ongetwijfeld, maar een richtlijntje.



Mvg Johan

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Zeg, ik post het niet voor niets :



Sorry,
dat betekent dus voor 2,25m^2  50 euro maar voor mij komt 122 x 244 cm plaat beter uit (ongeveer 3m^2) maar dat zal ongeveer 70 euro kosten. Dat vind ik niet zo verkeerd.

Groeten Martin

----------


## mbottens

> citaati,
> 
> Dit is al meerdere malen naar voren gekomen op andere fora. Berkentriplex is eigenlijk alleen geschikt voor gebruik binnenshuis. De dertien-laags berken is weliswaar exterieur gelijmt, hetgeen betekent dat deze op beschutte toepassingen buiten gebruikt kan worden. Berkentriplex is door het toepassen van speciale lijmsoorten beter vochtbestendig te krijgen, maar door de relatief slechte kwaliteit houtvezel nooit watervast te krijgen. Berkentriplex wordt voornamelijk gebruikt door zijn stootvastheid en mechanische eigenschappen (schroefvastheid, buigsterkte) en door het enorm kleine soortelijk gewicht (0.60..0.68kg/dm3)...
> 
> Betonplex is meer watervast, niet omdat er inwendig veel beter houtmateriaal gebruikt is, maar door de kunststof toplaag. Alleen de kopse kanten zijn nog een lek voor water. Betonplex is populair bij het maken van bekistingen voor funderingen, omdat het simpelweg vaak achtereen gebruikt kan worden en gemakkelijk te reinigen is...
> 
> Wil je iets watervasters dan berkentriplex (ook al heeft berken meerde lagen, in het houtvak is het gebruikelijk dit hout triplex te noemen), dan kom je uit bij meranti (geel of rood, rood biedt de beste eigenschappen tegen rot, e.d.) of Okoume. Meranti splinterd iets meer dan berkentriplex. Okoume hout wordt vaak gebruikt in watervastverlijmde Aquagarant platen (garantie 10..15jaar). Deze platen zijn ook erg licht (ik schat zo'n 0,55..0,62kg/dm3)...
> 
> Mdf (0.65..0.80kg/dm3) is in de meeste houthandels slechts verkrijgbaar in de normale uitvoering. Zo bestaat er ook vochtwerend, watervast en brandwerend mdf (toegepast in deuren), voornamelijk bepaald door het type lijm. Mdf is enorm makkelijk te bewerken en biedt superieure klankeigenschappen. Daarnaast biedt het materiaal goede mechanische eigenschappen en is relatief krasvast door de dichte oppervlakte (mdf heeft dichtheidsprofiel varierend van 0,5kg/dm3 van binnen tot 1,2kg/dm3 buiten)...
> ...



Dit vond ik op een ander forum, is wel een leuke samenvatting voor houtkeuze. Alleen jammer dat fins berken er niet tussen stond, maar waarschijnlijk ga ik toch voor okoume omdat dat qua prijs en gewicht best netjes is en dit heeft mijn vader standaard in zijn bedrijf liggen. (jammer genoeg op het moment niet, ik heb gekeken maar het is weer in bestelling) En dat scheelt mij een hoop centen kan ik beter drivers voor kopen.

Groeten Martin

----------


## mbottens

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben bezig met de definitieve tekeningen van de SPL Hoorn. En stuit hierbij op het volgende:

Meestal zie je bij Luidspreker ontwerpen dat er een kleine uitsparing is gemaakt op de plek waar de speaker wordt bevestigd. Dit wordt gevreesd in de vorm van de buitenste maat van de speaker, in mijn geval 462mm. Zodat de speaker als het ware in de plaat valt i.p.v. op de plaat, wat zorgt voor een betere positionering. Mijn vraag is nu: Hoe diep wordt er dan gevreesd in 18mm multiplex? Ik dacht zelf aan ongeveer 6mm dan blijft er nog 12mm over om de speaker in te bevestigen. Is dit een redelijke waarde of niet?

PS mijn speaker wordt vanaf de achterkant gemonteerd dus hangt niet door de plaat heen!!! (Dit gebeurt bij de meeste rear loaded hoornen).

Groeten Martin

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Hoe diep wordt er dan gevreesd in 18mm multiplex? Ik dacht zelf aan ongeveer 6mm dan blijft er nog 12mm over om de speaker in te bevestigen. Is dit een redelijke waarde of niet?



Vaak worden de speakers (helemaal) verzonken, zodat de stootranden één plat vlak met de baffle vormen.
Een (plaatselijke) verdikking hierbij is wel aan te raden.
Dus als je de speakers 12 mm diep freest, plak er dan ook een plaat van 12 mm multiplex achter om toch op een degelijke sterkte te komen (dan hoeft er ook niet gevreesd te worden [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]).
Voor meer stevigheid kun je ook eventueel een bracing van de overstaande wand tot op de magneet maken, hou hierbij wel rekening met de koelgaten.

Het verzinken heeft btw ook klanktechnisch betere eigenschappen.

Mvg Johan

----------


## mbottens

> citaat:Vaak worden de speakers (helemaal) verzonken, zodat de stootranden één plat vlak met de baffle vormen.
> Een (plaatselijke) verdikking hierbij is wel aan te raden.
> Dus als je de speakers 12 mm diep freest, plak er dan ook een plaat van 12 mm multiplex achter om toch op een degelijke sterkte te komen (dan hoeft er ook niet gevreesd te worden ).



Is dit in mijn ontwerp ook wel te realiseren? (SPL Hoorn). Want zoals ik bovenstaand al vermelde plaats ik de speakers achter de plaat, en dan krijg je dus een verdikking in de compressieruimte.

Ik hoop dat ik het zo duidelijk verwoord, kijk anders nog eens naar het ontwerp op www.look2me.nl/extreme

Groeten Martin

----------


## mbottens

Ik ben begonnen met bouwen, plaats binnenkort wel foto´s. Ik moet wel toegeven dat het erg lastig bouwen is. Vooral de platen waar de speakers in zijn geplaatst (alles is schuin, niets recht). Maar we komen er wel uit. 

Jammer genoeg kan ik ook al zijn de kasten klaar de komende twee weken niet gaan testen, ik heb het namelijk erg druk met de drive-inn komende twee weken en die twee 18W1000´s zitten in mijn Subs die ik momenteel gebruik. 

Ik bouw ze nu met okoume hout (ik hoop dat ik het goed spel), dat is voor mij het simpelste omdat die op voorraad liggen, (niet te duur he).

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte en de groeten.

----------


## mbottens

Dan hier de beloofde foto's, zoals je ziet is er nog niet zo heel veel gebeurd (na ongeveer 8 uur werk, en rookpauzes). Maar hetgene wat je ziet is wel voor 2 kasten klaar, als de zaag/frees e.d. goed staan ingesteld zaag je natuurlijk direct twee keer. Die man op die foto ben ik niet maar dat is mijn vader, het werd mij een beetje te lastig, vooral die plankjes waar de speakers in komen die zijn aan alle kanten schuin en dat kun je beter door een echte timmerman/aannemer laten doen, ziet hij ook wat er met zijn hout gebeurd ja. 



Jammer genoeg moet het project nu even een weekje rusten want ik heb het veel te druk, komend weekend zelfs met twee shows tegelijk op pad, en gewoon vanaf vrijdag tot en met maandag draaien. Maar ja volgende week ga ik weer volop aan de gang. 

Groeten Martin

[edit]Studiomoderator: foto verplaatst naar andere server. Remote linking niet nomelijk bij look2mee[/edit]

----------


## mbottens

Mijn excuses dat ik zo lang niets van mij heb laten horen, druk gehad met mijn bedrijf, studie en normaal is dat geen probleem maar als je dan ook nog een overlijdens geval in zeer naaste omgeving erbij hebt dan valt alles toch wel een beetje uit handen. 

Het is dus niet zo dat mijn interesse weg is, in tegendeel! maar het werdt allemaal even te veel.

De SPL-Hoorn is nog steeds in dezelfde staat als voorgaande foto maar wil wel binnenkort even verder gaan bouwen.

Ik heb met plezier het punisher hoorn verhaal doorgelezen en ben blij dat het hoornontwerpen wel is door gegaan.

Vanaf nu ben ik dus ook weer een beetje aanwezig op het forum en zie met plezier de discussies tegemoet

Groeten Martin

----------


## dokter dB

hee martin, gecondoleert, en welkom terug! :Smile:

----------


## mike_nz

hallo aus Neuseeland!

Können Sie erklären in english?

Zwei 18" woofers?Interessant!

Ich glaube Die euro forum haben mehr Horninfo
Sehr nett diagramm!

Cheers!
Mike.e :Smile:

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Können Sie erklären in english?



Perhaps you could write in English too  :Big Grin: ?

No need to write *German*, [u]instead of Dutch</u>. Most people in The Netherlands understand English better than German anyway.

Een beetje offtopic: By the way: the link www.powersound.be/lab doesn't work. 

Mvg Johan

----------


## mike_nz

hi
Ah thats interesting I assumed wrong!

hehe,german was the closest langauge I knew!

Oh that link used to work il fix it.

Cheers!
btw Gjerstad horns

http://homepages.paradise.net.nz/sbk1/sys.htm

----------

